# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Τήνου (Tinos report)

## Παναγιώτης

Από τα δύσκολα λιμάνια του Αιγαίου και χαρακτηριστικό της κατάστασης των ελληνικών λιμανιών. Το παλιό λιμάνι είχε κατασκευαστεί πριν από 50 χρόνια περίπου για μικρά σκάφη και τα τότε ακτοπλοϊκά. Ο βρετανικός πλοηγός του 1968 έγγραφε χαρακτηριστικά:
"Το λιμάνι της σχηματίζεται από δύο μώλους και προσφέρει καταφύγιο σε μικρά σκάφη από όλους τους ανέμους εκτός από τους δυτικούς."

Κάποια στιγμή τη δεκαετία του '80 κατασκευάστηκε μια προβλήτα δυτικά του λιμανιού αλλά ήταν εκτεθειμένη στους ανέμους. Για να προστατευτεί η νέα προβλήτα κατασκευάζεται σήμερα λιμενοβραχίονας επεκτείνοντας τος προσήνεμο μώλο του παλιού λιμανιού. Όμως με την επέκταση αυτή σε συνδυασμό με τα αβαθή στο βόρειο τμήμα του λιμανιού περιορίζεται σημαντικά η λιμενολεκάνη και η επιφάνεια ελιγμών για τα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά.

Χάρτη του λιμανιού της Τήνου μπορείτε να δείτε στη διέυθυνση http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/mar07/gr0703_01.tif

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δελτίο Τύπου του ΥΕΝ της 5.3.2008:

*Με πρωτοβουλία του Γενικού Γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής Γεωργίου Βλάχου, διοργανώθηκε χθες στο Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π σύσκεψη για την ασφαλή προσέγγιση πλοίων ακτοπλοΐας και κρουαζιέρας στο λιμένα της Τήνου* 

Στο πλαίσιο της Πολιτικής του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, για την ασφαλή προσέγγιση πλοίων ακτοπλοΐας και κρουαζιέρας στο λιμένα της Τήνου, διοργανώθηκε χθες στο Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π., με πρωτοβουλία του Γενικού Γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής κ. Γεωργίου Βλάχου και υπό την προεδρία του, σύσκεψη για την ενημέρωση των εμπλεκομένων φορέων, αναφορικά με την πρόοδο εκτέλεσης των έργων στο λιμένα της Τήνου, το στάδιο προώθησης των τεχνικών λύσεων που είχαν συζητηθεί κατά τις προηγούμενες αντίστοιχες συσκέψεις, καθώς και θέματα ασφάλειας και εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του εν λόγω λιμένα. 
Στη σύσκεψη συμμετείχαν, πέραν των εκπροσώπων του Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π., ο Νομάρχης Κυκλάδων κ. Δημήτρης Μπαϊλας, ο Έπαρχος Τήνου κ. Ραφαήλ Μωραΐτης, ο Δήμαρχος Τήνου κ. Σίμος Ορφανός, ο Διευθυντής της Διεύθυνσης Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Κυκλάδων κ. Γιάννης Αλβέρτης, ο Λιμενάρχης Τήνου, εκπρόσωποι της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου, του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου, της Ε.Ε. Ακτοπλοΐας, της Π.Ε.Π.Ε.Ν., καθώς και πλοιοκτητριών εταιρειών πλοίων ακτοπλοΐας και κρουαζιέρας. 

Στο πλαίσιο της σύσκεψης, κατέστη δυνατή η ενημέρωση των εμπλεκομένων φορέων για τα παραπάνω θέματα και προέκυψαν τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα: Τα έργα που εκτελούνται στο λιμένα της Τήνου, μετά τις σχετικές παρεμβάσεις, βρίσκονται στη σωστή κατεύθυνση και υπάρχουν μικρές καθυστερήσεις στην υλοποίησή τους.Η Δ.Τ.Υ.Ν.Α. Κυκλάδων θα διερευνήσει εντός δύο ημερών τη δυνατότητα εξυπηρέτησης με ασφάλεια του πλοίου «BLUE STAR II», ειδικά για τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, σε υπό κατασκευή κρηπίδωμα του εν λόγω λιμένα.Η Δ.Τ.Υ.Ν.Α. Κυκλάδων θα τοποθετηθεί εγγράφως για το θέμα της δυνατότητας εξυπηρέτησης κρουαζιεροπλοίων τη θερινή περίοδο του 2008.dsc00576.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτο το "σωστη κατευθυνση" δεν μου αρεσει. Αυτο με το BLUESTAR 2 δεν το καταλαβα. δε δενει ηδη το ΙΘΑΚΗ στο λιμανι;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη δεν εχω παει ποτε στο λιμανι της Τηνου και βλεπω μεσα στο forum οτι η μανουβρα στην Τηνο εχει πολυ μεγαλη καραβολατρικη αιγλη ρωταω γιατι εχει τοσο μεγαλη αιγλη και γιατι ειδικα η αριστερη στροφη (εχω διαβασει να λετε πολλα για την αριστερη στροφη της κυανης μπαλαρινας της Ραφηνας.Rocinante συγνωμη που σου κλεβω τον χαρακτηρισμο για την Επτανησαρα).Τελος,απο οσα βαπορια εχουν περασει ποιο θεωρειτε οτι εκανε την ταχυτερη;

----------


## Rocinante

Στην παραπανω φωτογραφια δεξια βλεπεις το παλαιο λιμανι και αριστερα το νεο. Ολη αυτη η συζητηση αφορα το παλαιο λιμανι που καταργηθηκε πριν λιγα χρονια. Το μεσα λιμανι λοιπον οπως βλεπεις ηταν καπως "στενο" και τα πλοια για να δεσουν εκαναν αργες προσεχτικες κινησεις. Πρωτος λοιπον ο καπεταν Τζωρτζης εφαρμοσε τη θρυλικη ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ στροφη με το Επτανησος εμπαινε δηλαδη με την Πλωρη και εκανε επιτοπια. Διαπιστωθηκε δε οτι λογω του οτι συνηθως πνεουν στην Τηνο και ειδικα στο λιμανι ισχυροι βοριοι ανεμοι οσο δυνατοτερος ο ανεμος τοσο γρηγοροτερη η μανουβρα. Αλλα επειδη σε αυτο το θεμα υπαρχουν και τεχνικα θεματα θα μπορουσε να μας βοηθησουν περισσοτερο και καποιοι πιο ειδικοι μηπως η απαντηση μου ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλοικη

----------


## Leo

> Αυτο το "σωστη κατευθυνση" δεν μου αρεσει. Αυτο με το BLUESTAR 2 δεν το καταλαβα. δε δενει ηδη το ΙΘΑΚΗ στο λιμανι;


Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο μέχρι αύριο θα σου εξηγήσω ακριβώς τι παίζει.
Captain Nionios αν κάποιος άλλος φίλος δεν σου απαντήσει θα έχει σειρά μετα τον rocinante  :Very Happy: . Συγνώμη φίλοι... έχω φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα!

----------


## Leo

Εδώ έιμαστε λοιπόν να καταθέσουμε την άποψη μας στην απορία του φίλου rocinante. Η προέκταση του λιμενοβραχίωνα (πράσινο φανάρι) για την προστασία του έξω λιμανιού της Τήνου από Νότιους καιρούς, στενεύει (περιορίζει) το χώρο για μανούβρες. Δηλαδή μετά την αποπεράτωση του έργου θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη η μανούβρα στην λεκάνη του έξω λιμανιού. Οι καπεταναίοι της γραμμής είχαν διαμαρτυρηθεί γι αυτό. Η σύσκεψη είχε σκοπό να μπούν στο τραπέζι και να επίλυθούν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα πρίν έιναι αργά.
Στην όλη διαδικασία για το λιμάνι της Τήνου γίνεται και η αξιοποίηση της εξωτερικής πλευράς του μώλου (κόκκινο φανάρι) με την κατασκευή προβλήτα πρόσδεσης (πλαγιοδέτησης) και νομίζω ράμπας. Λέω πάλι την έξω μεριά του μώλου (αριστερή όπως βλέπουμε απο την θάλασσα).
Τώρα η απορία σου γιατί δένει ατο ΒΣ Ιθάκη και δεν θα δένει το ΒΣ 2, πιστεύω ότι τα δύο δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη. Στο έξω λιμάνι τώρα δένουν το ΒΣ 2, ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος και κρουαζιερόπλοια (ενδεικτικά ανέφερα απο τα μεγαλύτερα). Το ΒΣ 2 αντικαθιστά στο πρωινό δρομολόγιο του ΒΣ Ιθάκη τις ημέρες μεγάλων εξόδων και κάθε Μεγάλη Παρασκευή. Το θέμα είναι λοιπόν αν συνεχιστεί το έργο της επέκατσης του λιμενοβραχίωνα όπως είναι στην μελέτη θα αποκλειστούν πλοία μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους, αφού η μανούβρα, ας πούμε του ΒΣ 2, θα είναι οριακή ένω με Τηνιακό καιρό απαγορευτική για το έξω λιμάνι. Ισως να είναι και απαγορευτική για την έξω πλευρά του έξω λιμανιού ανάλογα με την διεύθυνση του ανέμου και του κυματισμού. Κατά την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση και μετά το τέλος κατασκευής της προέκτασης του λιμενοβραχίωνα το έξω λιμάνι θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι ανεπαρκώς προστατευμένο από ανέμους και κυματισμό νοτίων διευθύνσεων ακόμη και για τα πλοία που τώρα εξυπηρετούν την γραμμή.

----------


## Leo

> ..............Αλλα επειδη σε αυτο το θεμα υπαρχουν και τεχνικα θεματα θα μπορουσε να μας βοηθησουν περισσοτερο και καποιοι πιο ειδικοι μηπως η απαντηση μου ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλοικη


Φίλε Captain_Nionios αν δεν έχεις καλυφθεί πες το ε? μην ντρέπεσαι  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ LEO για τις πληροφοριες που μας δινεις για το νεο λιμανι Τηνου. Θα ηθελα ομως να εκφρασω καποες σκεψεις. Η Τηνος αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ισως απο τα λιγα κυκλαδονησια που σε καλες συνθηκες μπορει να δεχτει ταυτοχρονα 5 πλοια. Πραγματικα ομως σε νοτιους ανεμους αντιμετωπιζει σοβαρα προβληματα. Θα επρεπε λοιπον οι βελτιωτικες κινησεις που επιχειρουνται να αναβαθμησουν το λιμανι να ειχαν στοχο να αντιμετωπισουν τα υπαρχοντα προβληματα αλλα και να ειναι στο μελλον και ενα λιμανι "κομβος" για πλοια που θα γνωριζουν οι πλοιοκτητες οτι μπορουν να σταθμευσουν με ανεση χωρις να ενοχλουνται απο τα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας. Και φυσικα αναφερομαι στα κρουαζιεροπλοια. Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι εφικτη και η προεκταση του χωρου προσδεσης και ανατολικοτερα (προς Παλαδα) Βεβαια χρειαζονται και βελτιωσεις και στον περιβαλοντα χωρο του λιμανιου. Μπορει ο νεος περιφεριακος δρομος να ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο εργο αλλα πιστευω οτι υπαρχει αρκετη ελλειψη υποδομων στο λιμανι . Και κατι τελευταιο . Με ενα σωστο σχεδιασμο και χωρις μεγαλο οικονομικο κοστος το μεσα λιμανι θα μπορουσε να γινει μια μοναδικη για τις Κυκλαδες μαρινα με αυτονοητα οικονομικα οφελη για τους κατοικους

----------


## Leo

Σωστά τα λες, κι εγώ παρέλειψα να πώ ότι όντως το μέσα λιμάνι διαμορφώνεται σε ένα τύπου μαρίνας λιμάνι. Θα δούμε την εξέλιξη του το επόμενο διάστημα. Στην πλώρη του ιστιοφόρου που αναχωρεί είναι η τσαμαδούρα (το πράσινο) ενδεικτική θέση της άκρης του νέου λιμνοβραχίωνα. Μια φωτογραφία να καταλάβουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλύτερα:

PICT1817.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Περιπου 10 Απριλιου ισως να κατευω Τηνο, και αν κατευω ,υποσχομαι να φερω φωτογραφιες με πληρη υλικο απο το λιμανι, και απο το εσωτερικο του Blue Star Ithaki

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εειναι πολύ πρόχειρο με περιορισμένη ακρίβεια αφού πήρα γραφικά τις αποστάσεις από τον χάρτη 1/5000.
Βλέπουμε περίπου το διαθέσιμο χώρο για επιφάνεια ελιγμών (turning basin). Η επιφάνεια ελιγμών σύμφωνα με τις διεθνώς παραδεχτές προδιαγραφές λιμενικών έργων πρέπει να είναι κύκλος ή έλλειψη με διάμετρο τέσσερις φορές το μήκος του πλοίου σχεδιασμού (ακτίνα δύο φορές το μήκος του πλοίου σχεδιασμού), ή το λιγότερο δύο μήκη πλοίου σχεδιασμού κ΄τω από αυτό το μέγεθος πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτική η χρήση ρυμουλκού. Πλοίο σχεδιασμού είναι το πλοίο για το μέγεθός του κατασκευάζεται ένα λιμάνι. Χαρακτηριστικά το Αμερικάνικο Μηχανικό σε σχετικό εγχειρίδιο του γράφει ότι τα πολεμικά όταν οι επιρροή ρευμάτων και ανέμου δεν είναι σημαντική μπορούν αν ελιχθούν σε κύκλο με διάμετρο 1,5 φορά το μήκος του πλοίου.
Οπότε σε συνδυασμό με τα αβαθή μπορεί να χαραχτεί ένας κύκλος; ελιγμών με διάμετρο 280 m. Οπότε το λιμάνι είναι σχεδιασμένο για να ελίσσεται άνετα ένα συνηθισμένο πλοίο μήκους 280/4=70 m ή ένα πλοίο με αυξημένες δυνατότητες ελιγμών (προφανώς χωρίς άνεμο ή ρεύματα) με μήκος 280/2=140m. 

To To Blue Star 2 έχει μήκος 176 m και το Blue Star Ithaki 124 m. Οπότε η επιφάνεια ελιγμών δεν επαρκεί και είναι οριακή, αφού ένα λιμάνι σχεδιάζεται για οποιοδήποτε πλοίο. Και δεν πήραμε υπόψη και το περιθώριο μεταξύ της επιφάνειας ελιγμών και τυχών ελλιμενισμένων και παραβεβλημένων πλοίων που την περιορίζει.
Turningbasin.jpg

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη σ' ευχαρσιτώ πολύ. Ειλικρινά περίμενα το σχόλιο σου γιατί ήξερα ότι θα είναι εμπεριστατομένο. Ξέρεις ότι εγώ δεν είμαι ακτοπλόος αλλά δεν  χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς ειδικές γνώσεις για να δεί τα στριμώκολα και ότι δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα, λαμβανομένου υπόψη ότι αυτοί που ταξιδεύουν την γραμμή φώναζαν απο την αρχή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προσωπική μου άποψη (χωρίς να μπορώ να την τεκμηριώσω αν δεν δω τη μελέτη  και τις παραδοχές της) είναι ότι πιθανόν το λιμάνι έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 με τα δεδομένα των πλοίων της εποχής. Ίσως πριν την κατασκευή της προβλήτας που έγινε αν δεν κάνω λάθος γύρω στα μέσα της δεκαετίας αυτής (εγώ το 88 θυμάμαι είχα κατέβει σε αυτή και όχι στο μέσα λιμάνι και με πήγαινε πίσω το μελτέμι).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φίλε Captain_Nionios αν δεν έχεις καλυφθεί πες το ε? μην ντρέπεσαι


Φιλε Λεο εχω καταλαβει αρκετα πραγματα πλεον για το λιμανι και τις δυσκολιες στην Τηνο.Αυτο που θελω να επισημανω βλεποντας και το χαρτη του Παναγιωτη ειναι οτι η αριστερη στροφη στο μεσα λιμανι μου φαινεται πως ειχε αρκετο ρισκο,για να μην κολλησει το βαπορι στα αβαθη.Απλα ετσι για τη γευση θα ηθελα τα (υποκειμενικα) σχολια σας για το ποιος συνδιασμος (βαπορι-καπετανιος) εκανε ή κανει την γρηγοροτερη μανουβρα στην Τηνο...Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση ολων σας. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστουμε για τα στοιχεια που μας εδωσες αν και εμενα με απογοηευσαν(οχι τα στοιχεια αλλα το συμπερασμα). Χωρις να ειμαι τεχνικος και και χωρις να απαιτω παραλογα πραγματα (νομιζω) αν ο νεος λιμενβραχιονας ειχε γινει (βλεποντας τα βαθη) ενα μετρο βαθυτερα μονο, αν γινοταν μια μικρη εκβαθυνση βορειοανατολικα και αν αφαιρουνταν ενα τμημα της ακρης του παλαιου βραχιονα ο χωρος μανουβρας ανεβαινει τουλαχιστον στα 330 μετρα. Αν το συμπερασμα μου δεν ειναι λαθος η απορια μου ειναι ποσα χρηματα πρεπει να ξοδευτουν σε μελετες για να δει κανεις το αυτονοητο. Εκτος εαν τα στοιχεια που μας παρουσιασες πιο πανω αυτοι που εκαναν το σχεδιασμο απλως δεν τα γνωριζουν. Και κατι ακομα. Βλεποντας τα εργα που γινονται στην εξωτερικη πλευρα του μωλου γνωριζεις τι εργα πραγματοποιουνται γιατι αν προκειται για εκβαθυνση υπολογιζω οτι εκει θα μπορουσε να δεσει ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο μηκους 200- 220 μετρα. Και μηπως γνωριζεις τι γινεται με τα εργα υποδομης στον περιβαλοντα χωρο. Α ξεχασα και το αλλο (πω πω με πιασαν οι κακιες μου πρωι πρωι) Πριν εικοσι χρονια περιπου εγινε η παιδικη χαρα Καζανοβα . Νομιζω οτι η μεταφορα της ειναι σημερα επιβεβλημενη λογω του οτι πλεον το λιμανι με την κινηση που εχει εγκυμωνει σοβαρους κινδυνους για τα παιδια που θα ξεφυγουν απο τον ελεγχο τον γονεων τους . Ο χωρος αυτος θα μπορουσε να να χρησιμοποιηθει για κατι που εχει σχεση με το λιμανι (προφανως να μην γινει ταβερνα!!!) Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη για που επεκταθηκα.

----------


## Leo

> ............ Και μηπως γνωριζεις τι γινεται με τα εργα υποδομης στον περιβαλοντα χωρο. Α ξεχασα και το αλλο (πω πω με πιασαν οι κακιες μου πρωι πρωι) Πριν εικοσι χρονια περιπου εγινε η παιδικη χαρα Καζανοβα . Νομιζω οτι η μεταφορα της ειναι σημερα επιβεβλημενη λογω του οτι πλεον το λιμανι με την κινηση που εχει εγκυμωνει σοβαρους κινδυνους για τα παιδια που θα ξεφυγουν απο τον ελεγχο τον γονεων τους . Ο χωρος αυτος θα μπορουσε να να χρησιμοποιηθει για κατι που εχει σχεση με το λιμανι (προφανως να μην γινει ταβερνα!!!) Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη για που επεκταθηκα.


Εσύ φίλε rocinante ξέρεις πάρα πολλά, αφού ξέρεις για την παιδική χαρά (Δωρεά της κας Λελέ Καζανόβα). Έχει μεταφερθεί λιγο πιο μέσα, μπροστά απο τις καφετερίες της Παλάδας, ενώ υπάρχει η παλιά ταβέρνα που υπήρχε ανέκαθεν στην περιοχή. Ο περιβάλλων χώρος του έξω λιμανιού έχει σουλουπωθεί αρκετά με μπόλικη Τηνιακή τέχνη, ώστε να παρουσιάζει μια καλή εμφάνιση στην πρώτη έξοδο του επισκέπτη από το πλοίο. Ο πρώην χώρος της παιδικής χαράς έχει γίνει πάρκινγκ, αλλά υπήρχε και μια εκδοχή να είναι αφετηρία του ΚΤΕΛ. Δεν σχολιαζώ τις παρατηρήσεις σου για τα έργα αφού ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και ότι φτιάχνουμε το κάνουμε πάντα με ορίζοντα της προηγούμενης 10αετίας και όχι της επόμενησ 30ετίας όπως θα έπρεπε  :Cool: .

----------


## gvaggelas

Εκτός από την έλλειψη μακροχρόνιου σχεδιασμού στην κατασκευή λιμένων στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και το κόστος καθώς η χρηματοδότηση για λιμενικά έργα είναι ελάχιστη τόσο ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ όσο και σε σχέση με τις επενδύσεις που πραγματοποιούνται σε άλλα μεταφορικά συστήματα.

----------


## Leo

> ....................Απλα ετσι για τη γευση θα ηθελα τα (υποκειμενικα) σχολια σας για το ποιος συνδιασμος (βαπορι-καπετανιος) εκανε ή κανει την γρηγοροτερη μανουβρα στην Τηνο...Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση ολων σας.


Ο Καπετάν Κώστας Τζώρτζης από το Χρυσή ¶μμος 2 και μετά με το Επτάνησος και όλα τα επόμενα πλοία που ήταν καπετάνιος. Η μανούβρα είναι γρήγορη γιατί οι καπετάνιοι (και νεότεροι καετανάιοι κάνουν την ίδια π.χ. ο καπετάν Κώστας Βελαλόπουλος του Πηνελόπη Α - που την εφαρμόζει και στο μέσα της Μυκόνου και άλλοι) εκμεταλεύονται στο έπακρο τις ελικτικές ικανότητες του πλοίου σε συνδιασμό με την ταχύτητα, τον πνέοντα άνεμο και τις παροχές του πλοίου (pitch, bow thruster etc.).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν σχολιαζώ τις παρατηρήσεις σου για τα έργα αφού ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και ότι φτιάχνουμε το κάνουμε πάντα με ορίζοντα της προηγούμενης 10αετίας και όχι της επόμενησ 30ετίας όπως θα έπρεπε .


Ενδεχομένως να είχε σχεδιαστεί με ορίζοντα 30ετίας αλλά να ...έμεινε σατο συρτάρι καμια 25αριά χρόνια. Το πιθαν'ότερο μέχρι να βρεθούν τα λεφτά όπως παρατηρεί και ο Γιώργος:



> Εκτός από την έλλειψη μακροχρόνιου σχεδιασμού στην κατασκευή λιμένων στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και το κόστος καθώς η χρηματοδότηση για λιμενικά έργα είναι ελάχιστη τόσο ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ όσο και σε σχέση με τις επενδύσεις που πραγματοποιούνται σε άλλα μεταφορικά συστήματα.


Για το τι πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο σχεδιασμό ενός λιμανιού έχω πει σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## polykas

Όταν η θάλασσα βγαίνει στην ξηρά.Νοτιάς *10* Μποφόρ.Μερικές φωτό..... :Smile: 



scan0051 (4).jpg









scan0051 (5).jpg












scan0051 (6).jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος polykas θέλει να σας πεί ότι τα έργα που τώρα εκτελούνται στο νησί του είναι απαραίτητα το συντομότερο. Κάπως έτσι είναι και τώρα το έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου με τον Νοτιά. Τα ωραία ντουβαράκια και καγκελάκια της τρίτης φωτογραφίας τα έχει μαζέψει η θάλασσα περισσότερες απο μια φορά... Δεν είναι βέβαια το μοναδικό λιμάνι που υποφέρει απο κάποιον καιρό!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως ο σχεδιαζόμενος κυματοθραύστης θα περιορίσει το φαινόμενο αυτό με το νοτιά. Είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα στο σχεδιασμό λιμενικών έργων: Ότι βελτιώνει την ηρεμία της λιμενολεκάνης, δυσχεραίνει την πρόσβαση σε αυτή. 
Και πρέπει να βρίσκεται η χρυσή τομή.

----------


## koukou

Τα μάτια ενός μη έμπειρου ανθρώπου στην ναυσιπλο'ί'α ,Βλέποντας τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετοπίζουν οι καπετάνιοι σε αυτό το λιμάνι μένουν έκπλητα απο τις μανούβρες δεξιοτεχνίας τους!Τους αξίζουν συγχαρητηρια!!!Ομως μην ξεχνάμε ότι τους είχαν δείξει τα σχέδια πριν αρχίσουν!!!Δεν θα ήταν πιό εύκολο γι'αυτούς να εκθέσουν τους προβληματισμούς τους?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πριν αρχίσει το έργο είναι αργά γιατί έχει δημοπρατηθεί οπότε όποιες αλλαγές φέρνουν καθυστερήσεις και σχεδόν πάντα υπερβάσεις του προϋπολογισμού. Και αν ένα λιμάνι είναι σχεδιασμένο για πλοίο 100 μέτρων δεν μπορεί να γίνει για πλοίο 200 μέτρων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ομως μην ξεχνάμε ότι τους είχαν δείξει τα σχέδια πριν αρχίσουν!!!Δεν θα ήταν πιό εύκολο γι'αυτούς να εκθέσουν τους προβληματισμούς τους?


Καλέ μου φίλε αν διαβάσεις στο περιοδικό *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ*, τεύχος Μαρτίου 2008, την συνέντευξη του *κ. Μάκη Σκιαδά* (κάπτεν του *Θεολόγος*), θα σου λυθεί η απορία που εκφράζεις πιο πάνω.

Επίσης ο έμπειρος κάπτεν, κάνει μία δυσοίωνη πρόβλεψη για το ''καινούργιο'' λιμάνι της Τήνου, που θέλω να ελπίζω ότι δεν θα βγει αληθινή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάχνοντας να ψαρέψω τα κριτήρια σχεδιασμού του λιμανιού μέτρησα το πλάτος της μπούκας. Συνιστάται η μπούκα να είναι μεταξύ 100 και 200 και καλό θα είναι να είναι ίση με το μήκος του μέγιστου πλοίου που θα χρησιμοποιεί το λιμάνι.
Δηλώνοντας εκ των προτέρων ότι είναι λάθος να μετράς με χάρακα στο ναυτικό χάρτη γιατί δεν δίνει με ακρίβεια μήκη αλλά γωνίες οπότε η μέτρησή μου είναι ανακριβής. Μέτρησα την είσοδο γύρω στα 120 m οπότε ΑΝ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η παραπάνω παραδοχή (είναι σύσταση της βιβλιογραφίας και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να εφαρμόζεται) τότε το μέγιστο πλοίο για το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί το λιμάνι είναι μικρότερο από τα σημερινά.
Δηλαδή ΑΝ η επιφάνεια ελιγμών είναι αυτή που σχεδίασα, μια και μπορεί να προβλέπεται άλλη σε συνδυασμό με εκβαθύνσεις και καθαιρέσεις υφιστάμενων έργων και αν έχι χρησιμοποιηθεί η παραπάνω παραδοχή για την είσοδο. (Πολλά ΑΝ ούτε ο Κίπλινγκ να ήμουν :Razz: ) Μου δημιουργήται η εντύπωση ότι το λιμάνι να είναι σχεδιασμένο γιο τα καράβια της δεκαετίας του '80. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά του.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βρει την Τεχνική Έκθεση της μελέτης με τις παραδοχές σχεδιασμού ώστε να μας δώσει καλύτερα στοιχεία τότε θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε σε λιγότερο υποθετική βάση γιατί τώρα έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέω κουβέντες καφενείου

----------


## capten4

AN EKEI - DILADI STIN PLORI TOY ISTIOFOROY- FTASEI O VRAXIONAS KAI OXI PIO EXO, THA EINAI TA REMETZA EPITHESEIS AYTOKTONIAS.THA ANAGKAZONTAI OI PLOIARXOI ME BORIA NA KANOUN ARISTERI STROFI. I DEXIA THA GINEI POLI EPIKINDINI, LOGO PERIORISMENOY XOROY. MEXRI TORA MPOROUSAN NA MPOUN ME DROMO KAI NA KANOUN DEXIA STROFI, TORA AFTO KOVETAI.NA PO EDO , AN KAI EINAI OFF TOPIC, OTI I ARISTERI STROFI STO MESA ME BORIA ,GINETAI KIRIOS GIA NA MIN SOU "XTISEI" O KAIROS TIN PRIMI DEXIA KAI SE SIRTAROSEI STA VRAXIA-OPOS TO AFRODITI- . ME ARISTERI STROFI OLI I YPOTHESI EINAI NA MPEIS ME DROMO, NA GIRISEIS TIN PLORI , ETSI OSTE META NA SOU GIRISEI ARISTERA TIN PLORI O KAIROS KAI ME PROSANAPODA NA FEREIS TIN PRIMI EKEI POU THELEIS....AFTI TIN MANOUVRA TIN PROTOEKANE O KAPTA KOSTAS ME TO XRISSI AMMOS 2 TO 1981....

----------


## capten4

PAIDIA, SORRY AN ANEFERA PRAGMATA POU IDI EIXATE PEI....APLA PROSPERASA MIA OLOKLIRI SELIDA ME OSA LEGATE....

----------


## Leo

Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε capten4, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου υπάρχει  και η ανάλογη φιλοξενία που επικρατεί στο νησί, όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε  :Very Happy: .
Επειδή είσαι και γνώστης πάρε και μια ανάμνηση αυτού που λες:

chrissiamos2.jpg

----------


## polykas

Μπράβο *Leo* για την ωραία φωτό.

----------


## Rocinante

...............

----------


## capten4

NA ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ. ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 1992 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ-ΚΩΣΤΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ  "ΜΕΣΑ" ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟ ΜΑΜΙΔΗ.ΝΑ ΘΥΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ, ΟΤΙ, Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΕΒΑΖΕ ΤΟ "ΘΗΡΙΟ" ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΕΡΑ....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσπαθήσουμε να μείνουμε στο θέμα που είναι το λιμάνι της Τήνου και τα χαρακτηριστικά του. Και πως μπορεί να βελτιωθέι.

----------


## karystos

Μάλλον δεν μπορεί εκτός κι αν το ξαναγκρεμίσουν. Στην ουσία έφτιαξαν άλλο ένα "μέσα" λιμάνι. Η λεκάνη του είναι μεν μεγαλύτερη από του παλιού, πλην όμως στα χαρτιά, αφού το "ενεργο" μέρος, δηλαδή αυτό που είναι χρήσιμο στη μανούβρα είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο. Από την άλλη ο Βοριάς είναι πέντε φορές πιο δυνατός επειδή κατεβαίνει από το βουνό (καταβάτης όπως το λέει και η λέξη) χωρίς να τον κόβει τίποτα, ενώ στο παλιό λιμάνι όλο και τον έκοβε η Χώρα. Ο καπτα Γιώργης Κολυδάς έχει πει ότι με το ΛΕΡΟΣ στο έξω λιμάνι έκανε ανάποδα και το πλοίο πήγαινε μπροστά ενώ γνωστή είναι και η φωτογραφία του ανεμόμετρου του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΟΔΙΤΗ που δείχνει πάνω από 12 bf. (την επισυνάπτω).

Η κλασική μανούβρα "δεξιά στροφή κι ανάποδα" δεν γίνεται, πρώτον λόγω του ανέμου και ύστερα επειδή έτσι που έφτιαξαν το νέο λιμενοβραχίονα η διαθέσιμη απόσταση για τη δεξιά στροφή μειώθηκε. ¶ρα μένει η αριστερή με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Το κρίσιμο είναι ότι έτσι και δεν πάει κάτι καλά δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαφυγή. Αν σε οποιαδήποτε φάση η πρύμη π.χ. κάνει πανί η κατάληξη είναι γνωστή. Όλη αυτή η ιστορία αυτονόητο είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει με δρόμο, αλλιώς δε γίνεται καθόλου. Οπότε ο καπετάνιος σε κάθε περίπτωση τη θηλειά την έχει περασμένη στο λαιμό του. Ιδίως εκείνοι των ταχύπλοων, που είναι φτερό στον άνεμο. Όπως είπε κι ο καπτα Μάκης Σκιαδάς, παλιά κι αν δεν έπιανε η μανούβρα έβγαινες έξω και ξαναδοκίμαζες. Τώρα;

Το θέμα είναι πως η ιστορία έχει και συνέχεια επειδή κι αν δέσεις, άντε να βγεις. Με το διαολοαέρα να σε πηγαίνει σφεντόνα στα βράχια, πρέπει με το "μόλα" τέρμα τα γκάζια και όλο δεξιά και τα καπάκια κάτω πατατοσαλάτα. Λίγο να ξέρει κάποιος από μηχανές καταλαβαίνει τι στραπάτσο είναι αυτό και τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν σε κάποια αναχώρηση η μηχανή να τα φτύσει. Ή να εμφανίσει βλάβες και μετά να βγαίνουν τα κανάλια να λένε για τα σαπιοκάραβα. Γι αυτό λέει κι ο Σκιαδάς αυτά που λέει για σίγουρο ατύχημα. 
Η μόνη σανίδα σωτηρίας φαίνεται να είναι η έξω πλευρά του μώλου, όπου κι εκεί όμως για να φύγεις θα κάνεις πέντε φορές γκελ στα μπαλόνια (αν υπάρχουν) αφού ο αέρας θα σε χτίζει πάνω στο ντόκο. Πέρα από αυτό ποιός θα πρωτοπέσει; Τα κρουαζιεράδικα, που μέσα δεν πάνε ούτε κατά διάνοια; Τα νερουλάδικα; Τα καύσιμα; Τα μότορσιπ; Τα εκδρομικά (Μτηλιναίικα, Κρητικά, Ροδίτικα, Κυπριακά) με τους προσκυνητές; Τα ποστάλια; Σκεφτείτε μόνο το ρεζιλίκι. Δέσε εσύ να λύσω εγώ, δυο τρείς να κόβουν βόλτες απ' έξω, άλλοι να σφυράνε, άλλοι να βλαστημάνε, η καθυστέρηση σύννεφο, κι όλο αυτό το μάλε βράσε επειδή κάποιοι έφτιαξαν ένα καινούριο λιμάνι που είναι πιο ασφαλές απ' όξω παρά από μέσα. 

Βέβαια δε θα γίνουν έτσι τα πράγματα επειδή οι καπετάνιοι θα τα βάλουν μέσα τα βαπόρια όσο κι αν γκρινιάζουνε τώρα, επειδή πάντα πιστεύουνε ότι κάποιος άλλος θα φάει το κεφάλι του και ποτέ οι ίδιοι. Γι αυτό τους εκμεταλεύονται κι αυτό που κάνανε στην Κάλυμνο το ξανακάνανε στην Τήνο και θα το ξανακάνουνε κι αλλού.

----------


## Leo

Ένα σκέτο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, φίλε μου karystos. Τα είπες όλα μα όλααααα.

----------


## Rocinante

ΕΥΓΕ karystos και απο εμενα. Μακαρι να μη συμβει ποτε τιποτα και οι μαγκες καπετανεοι να τα βαζουν μεσα οπως παντα αλλα αν συμβει τιποτα να εκτυπωσουμε το μηνυμα σου και να το τριψουμε στη μουρη καποιων...

----------


## polykas

Όταν η θάλασσα χτυπάει με μανία στα βράχια.

1 (8).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Όταν η θάλασσα χτυπάει με μανία στα βράχια.
> 
> 1 (8).jpg


πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## kalypso

Εξαιρετική  polykas!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Η πρωταπριλια ερχεται αλλα εγω ανακαλυψα στο tinos.biz μια "καλλιτεχνικη απεικονηση" του νεου λιμανιου της Τηνου. Ημερομηνια Ιανουαριος 2007. Μαλλον μας καναν πλακα γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως μπορει να γινει ετσι...

tinoshell.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου polykas τι είναι αυτά που λέει ο rocinante? Ζηλεύουνε...  :Razz:  :Razz:  Να το δώ το Sky Wonder στην Τήνο, να πεφτει δίπλα με σβαρνιστό βοριάδαρο και μετά θα καταθέσω το διαβατήριο μου, πρός τι οι εκδρομές στο εξωτερικό πλέον?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Στην παραπανω μακετα που σας εστειλα υπαρχει μια σοβαρη παραληψη. Που θα σταθμευει το περιπολικο για να αναβοσβηνει τα φωτα του στα πλοια αν ξαναχαλασει το φαναρι οπως εγινε πριν λιγους μηνες που παραλιγο να παρει μαζι του το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ  2 ατομα με το κυμα που σηκωσε. Αλλα η Τηνος απο εργα πρωτοτυπα αλλο τιποτα. Οπως το αεροδρομιο στο Φαλαταδο (που εχει ανταρα και τον Αυγουστο) η τη ζευξη Δισβατου η το ελικοδρομιο "κομβος" χωρις φωτισμο που βρηκε ο αλλος αλανα και αδειασε τα μπαζα... Παντως ατομα που ηταν στο νησι στο απαγορευτικο μου ειπαν οτι και να τελειωσει το λιμανι αν ο καιρος ειναι νοτιοδυτικος παλι θα εχουμε τα ιδια μονο ο καθαρος νοτιας θα το προστατευει

----------


## Leo

Και σωστά σου είπε. Από το σχεδιάγραμμα που δημοσίευσε ο Παναγιώτης φαίενται. Μπορεί όμως να είναι καλύτερη η κατάσταση στο μέσα λιμάνι.

----------


## Rocinante

Θα πρεπει λοιπον να ειναι παντα ευκαιρη μια θεση στο μεσα λιμανι και να μην καταργηθει εντελως οπως υπολογιζοταν. Και τα υπολοιπα πλοια να παραμενουν σε αποσταση ασφαλειας μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Σε περιπτωση λοιπον που κρατηθει μια θεση back up στο μεσα λοιμανι δεν μπορω να θυμηθω αν βγαλαν ολα τα στεγαστρα γιατι καλα αν φυσαει αλλα αν εχει και βροχη τι γινεται; Και καπου διαβαζα και για το σκεπαστρο στα ταχυπλοα.

----------


## Leo

Μετά απο τα σχόλια στα διάφορα threads των πλοίων *Νταλιάνα* και *Μιλένα*, βλεπουμε ότι έχουν εξαιρέσει την Τήνο απο την γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Ηράκλειο. Παρατηρούμε επίσης ότι και η *Blue Star Ferries* στο έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του Blue Star 2 την Μ. Παρασκευή [_25/04/08: F/B BLUE STAR 2 (instead of BLUE STAR ITHAKI) from PIRAEUS 09:00 to SYROS (12:20-12:35), ΜΥΚΟΝΟS (13:20-13:55), SYROS (14:40-14:55), PIRAEUS 18:25_]εν περιλαμβάνει την Τήνο όπως έκανε τις προηγούμενες χρονιές. Αρα λοιπόν το θέμα δεν είναι μικρό. Συμφωνόντας απόλυτα με τα σχόλια του φίλου Απόστολου *εδώ*σαςεπιστυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία που έσωσα απο την κάμερα του λιμανιού μερικές μέρες πριν, κατά την άφιξη του Θεολόγος Π, όπου μπορείτε να διακρίνετε την στενοτητα της εισόδου (από την τσαμαδούρα μέχρι την άκρη του μώλου) και τις παρενέργειες του (πλευρικού) βοριάδαρου τόσο στις "χαλαρές και αδύναμες" αδελφές όσο και στο "μπαούλο" αλλά ισχυρό ΒΣ2.

tinos.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Το μόνο ενθαρυντικό είναι ότι γίνετε μία προβλήτα Γ στην εξωτερική πλευρά του μώλου όπως φαίνετε απο δεξιά στην κάμερα...

----------


## Rocinante

Εμεις τοσο καιρο τα λεγαμε και καποιοι αλλοι νομιζαν οτι θα τους παρακαλανε "οι καπετανεοι" να δεσουν τα πλοια τους στο νεο "υπερσυγχρονο" λιμανι. Τωρα γκρινιαζουν...
http://www.tinos.biz/08apr/23bluestar.html
Η θεση που θα εδενε το Blue star II ειναι αν δειτε μια προηγουμενη φωτογραφια εκει που ειναι τα μπαζα...

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά δέν ντράπηκαν να τα πούν αυτα??? Την ψαρόσκαλα γιατί την αποκαλούν λιμάνι???

----------


## Rocinante

To Salamis glory μια ωρα ηταν απεξω. Τωρα βλεπω οτι το τραβανε σιγα σιγα στα μπαζα, νομιζω οτι χρειαστηκε και λαντζα (που εισαι Ηρω :Wink: . 
Βεβαια Θεολογος Π και Πηνελοπη α ειναι δεμενα στο μεσα λιμανι !!!

----------


## polykas

Μερικές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι της Τήνου την* 27-4-2008*.Αφιερωμένες σε όσους βρίσκονται μακριά από την όμορφη *Τήνο* και σε όλα τα μέλη και μη μέλη του *nautilia.gr* Eύχομαι σε όλους *ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ* *ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ.ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*




1.jpg










2.jpg










3.jpg










4.jpg













5.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Σαν Τηνιακος δεν εχω παρα να σε ευχαριστησω Polykas για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου και να σου ευχηθω χρονια πολλα.
( Το Hotel Ποσειδωνιο θεωρουνταν επι εποχων παλαιου λιμανιου το καλυτερο ποστο για φωτογραφιες :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Να σε καλά! Εξαιρετικές!

----------


## Nautikos II

Πανεμορφες φωτο Polyka, σε δεκα μερες θα εχω τη χαρα να δω αυτες τις εικονες απο κοντα

----------


## polykas

*ΛΙΜΑΝΙ  ΤΗΝΟΥ- ΠΑΣΧΑ 2008*





1.jpg






1 (1).jpg








1 (2).jpg











1 (3).jpg











1 (4).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

o θεολογος ,ποτε προλαβε κι εγινε χαλιας?

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν εχει πάει δεξαμενή

----------


## Leo

Φήμες θέλουν την μία από τις δυό κασκευάστριες εταιρείες του λιμανιού της Τήνου να τα έχει μαζέψει και αποχωρήσει από το νησί. Αυτή που κατασκέυαζε το νότιο λιμενοβραχίωνα, λενε οτι μπήκε μέσα και ότι έφυγε για οικονομικούς λόγους. ¶λλες πληροφορίες πάλι λένε ότι τεχνικοί έλεγχοι διαπίστωσαν παρατυπίες και άρα δεν πλήρωσαν τους κατασκευαστές κλπ. Το έχετε δεί το έργο κι αλλη φορά έ? Αλοίμονο στην Ελλάδα ζούμε... άρχισε ποτέ και να τελειώσει? 

Για την ώρα η άλλη εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει τους ντόκους για μεγαλύτερα πλοία στην βορειοδυτική πλευρά του έξω λιμανιου (προς τα καλάμια), βλέποντας τον εξω λιμάνι στα αριστερά, συνεχίζει να εργάζεται κανονικά για την αποπεράτωση. Εκεί θα δένουν κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά και μεγαλύτερα οχηματαγωγά (π.χ. Blue Star 2, Ελ. Βενιζέλος κλπ). Ας βάλει το χέρι της η Μεγαλόχαρη να μην είναι αλήθεια οι φήμες της πρώτης παραγράφου  :Sad: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μην δίνετρε βάση σε τέτοιες φήμες... Δεν γίνεται τόσο έυκολα διάλυση εργολαβίας ή έκπτωση του εργολάβου. Βέβαια μπορεί εύκολα να τελειώσουν τα λεφτα του προϋπολογισμού και να μην τέλειωσε το έργο γιατί πολλές φορές ο προϋπολογισμός δεν φτάνει για να τελειώσει το έργο.:cry:

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη!! Τα μαζέψανε και φύγανε... σου φτάνει αυτό? Βγάλε εσύ συμπέρσαμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

ΟΚ. Να ψαξουμε να δουμε τι εχει γινει εως τωρα. Φτιαχνεται λοιπον ο νεος μωλος κανονικα. Στον λιμενοβραχιονα ποσο ειχαν προχωρησει τα εργα? προφανως ειχαν μπει οι βασεις αλλα ποσο ειχε υψωθει. Και αν κολλησει η υποθεση υπαρχει περιπτωση καταστροφης  των οσων εχουν γινει απο τη θαλασσα μιας και το εργο ειναι μισοτελειωμενο ;

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου rocinante, εδώ βρισκόμαστε!

Η πιθανότητα καταστροφής και των υπαρχόντων καστκευασμάτων είναι πολύ πιθανή με μια άγρια σοροκάδα ή νοτιαδούρα... :cry:

limanitinou.jpg

Μια δέυτερη φωτογραφία για καλύτερη ενημέρωση. Εδώ φαίνεται και η τσαμαδούρα (με λίγη καλή προσπάθεια), που δείχνει την υπο κατασκευή (που σταμάτησε) επέκταση του νέου λιμενοβραχίωνα.

limanitinou1..jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ενταξει δεν χρειαστηκε να πεις τιποτα η φωτογραφια σου τα λεει ολα. Και κατι ποιο δυσκολο. στον νεο μωλο ποιο θα ειναι το ανωτερο μηκος των πλοιων που θα δενουν γιατι αν ισχυουν τα σχεδια που εχουμε εδω και καιρο αν ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο δεσει και ειναι πολυ μεγαλο δεν θα εξεχει μειωνοντας το ευρος της εισοδου?

----------


## Apostolos

Καλύτερα που σταμάτησαν τον λιμενοβραχείωνα και θα μείνει η είσοδος του λιμανιού ανοιχτή!

----------


## Rocinante

Αποστολε και εγω το ιδιο σκεπτομουν γιαυτο και ρωταω για το ποσο προχωρησαν τα εργα. Δηλαδη απο το τελος του λιμενοβραχιονα που φτιαχτηκε ως τη σημαδουρα απο κατω εχουν κανει τιποτα?

----------


## Leo

Μια φωτογραφία από το μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου όπως δεν το έχετε ξαναδεί ( Πασχαλινή περίοδος 2008 ). Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παναγιώτη για δύο λόγους: 
1. Για να ανακλύψει πιοι ιστιοπλοϊκοί αγώνες είναι αυτοί (Ρώσικα πληρώματα), μιας και τελευταία έχει επιδοθεί μετά μανίας στην Ιστιολποϊα  :Wink: 
2. Στο κάτω δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας βρίσκονται οι πληροφορίες που μου είχε ζητήσει πρίν λιγο καιρό.

P1050902.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω σε καμία από τις δύο ερωτήσεις...
Μια και το θέμα είναι το λιμάνι καταλαβάινω ότι η εταιρέια εόιχε ένα ρυμουλκό και ένα γερανό με αχιβάδα. Ο γερανός θα μπορούσε να κένει εκσκαφές ή να βυθίζει μπλόκια. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι το έργο σταμάτησε λόγω καλοκαιροιού ή μέχρι να γίνει αλλαγή μελέτης (ίσως να αποφασίστηκε κάτι τέτοιο στη σύσκεψη του Μαρτίου). Αν μάθουμε αν έγινε διακοπή εργασιών, ΄3εκπτωση Αναδόχου ή διάλυση εργολαβίας (είναι διαφορετικά με διαφορετικές συνέπειες και δυνατότητες ματαίωσης).

----------


## Rocinante

Οριστε φαγωθηκατε οτι δεν θα πηγαινουν κρουαζιεροπλοια στην Τηνο. Οσα ειναι κοντυτερα απο 100 μετρα παρακαλω περαστε...

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεπουν καλα τα ματια μου ; Που θα δεσει αυτο στα μπαζα;

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ο καιρός ήταν φρέσκος 
tinos250608.jpg
και προηγήθηκε ο Θεολόγος. 
Μετά δεν πλησίασε και προτίμησε αυτό
shaphire.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Εαν γινει αυτο που βλεπω εε ενταξει . Ευτυχως η υπαιθρια αγορα της Τηνου ειναι κοντα και θα περιλαβουν καποιους με τις ντοματες . Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω ηρθαν καποιοι απο Κυπρο για την Τηνο. Αυτο ηταν την ειδαν απο εξω η θα τους πανε απεναντι και θα παει το Tinos sky να τους φερει;

----------


## Rocinante

ξεχασα την εικονα. Πολυ ξεχναω τελευταια...

----------


## Leo

Όοοοοχιιιι
Θα πάει Σύρο να τους αποβιβάσει κι όποιος θέλει θα πάει σε λίγο με το ΒΣ Ιθάκη  :Razz: . Και απ' οτι  (δεν) βλέπω καταλαβαίνω ότι ακόμη δνε τα βρήκανε για να συνεχίσουν τα έργα στο λιμάνι. Κα΄τι παρόμοι συνέβη καιπροχθές με το Μαρίνα... άρχισε την μανούβρα δεν του κατσε και του 'παιξε σφαίρα για Μύκονο-ΙκαροΣαμία...

----------


## Rocinante

Ε και μετα τοση γκρινια που εριξα ολους αυτους τους μηνες δεν θα μπορουσα να ξεχασω μια επισκεψη στο αγαπημενο μου λιμανι. λοιπον στον κυματοθραυστη δεν κουνιεται τιποτα εκτος των κυματων και στον μωλο που θα ηταν ετοιμος λεει το πασχα δουλευουν πυρετωδως αλλα επικρατει η παρακατω κατασταση. Δειτε την πρωτη εικονα της Τηνου που βλεπουν οι τουριστες που κατεβαινουν απο τα κρουαζιεροπλοια ( ΝΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙ ΤΟ SAPPHIRE ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΗΝΟ !!!!!)

T118.JPG

T121.JPG

----------


## polykas

Πράγματι αγαπητέ *rocinante* επικρατεί ένα μεγάλο *XAΟΣ*.Αλλά τα μεγάλα έργα θέλουν υπομονή , χρόνο και χρήμα για να ολοκληρωθούν,εάν ολοκληρωθούν βέβαια και δεν στοιχειώσουν.. :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Μια ενημέρωση απο ψηλά και απο θαλάσσης:

Γενική άποψη λιμανιού Τήνου
tinosport_g.jpg

Το έξω λιμάνι που σήμερα εξυπηρετεί την κίνηση με 2 ράμπες
tinosport_c.jpg

Η εξωτερική πλευρά του έξω λιμανιού που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την εξυπηρέστηση μεγαλύτερων πλοίων της γραμμής και ίσως κρουαζιερόπλοια ή φορτηγά περισσότερα του ένος που είναι η σημερινή δυατότητα του λιμανιού απο την μέσα πλευρά του παλαιού βόρειου λιμενοβραχίωνα με τον κόκκινο φανό.
tinosport_n.jpg

Ο νέος νότιος λιμνεοβραχίωνας που έχει σταματήσει αρκετό καιρό τώρα και που έχει προκαλέσει πολλά σχόλια και παράπονα απο του ντόπιους και τους ακτοπλόους της γραμμής. Η ταμαδαδούρα που σημαίνει το τέλος των έργων προέκτασης και την ασφαλή διέλευση των πλοίων (πράσινος φανός).
tinosport_s.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει!! Η προσωπική μου άποψη (όπως και πολλών άλλων καταλαβαίνω) είναι οτι τελικά μεγαλύτερη ζημια κάνουμε στο νησί. Προβλέπω οτι όλα τα ποστάλια θα δένουν στο "νέο" έξω λιμάνι και το μέσα θα παραμένει άδειο. Μακάρι να κρατήσουμε καμιά κρουαζιέρα γιατί έστι όπως βλέπω τα πράγματα πάλι θα βλέπουμε τα κρουαζιερόπλοια να περνάνε για Μύκονο και στην Τήνο θα έρχετε κανένα μονοήμερο ενδοκυκλαδικό εκρομικό.   
Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης!

----------


## polykas

*THNOΣ 14-8-2008*.

 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ 

* Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ*

*ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΟΡΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.*



1.jpg









2.jpg









3.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε polycas που μεταφέρεις αυτές τις ομόρφες εικόνες σε εμάς που δεν είχαμε την δυνατότητα να είμαστε εκεί.

----------


## polykas

* ΤΗΝΟΣ.15 AYΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2008.   * 

*           ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ.*

*           Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ* 

*           ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ.*


*ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΟΡΤΑΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.*



1.jpg














2.jpg











3.jpg












4.jpg
















5.jpg

----------


## polykas

*ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΩΝ*......... :Wink:  -1-



6.jpg










7.jpg













8.jpg











9.jpg












10.jpg

----------


## polykas

*ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΩΝ -2-*

11.jpg









12.jpg











13.jpg












14.jpg













15.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μωρε καλα εκανα και στην τηλεοραση εψαχνα μηπως δω κανενα παλαβο στο καμπαναριο. Κατανταει σκανδαλο πια. 
Μεχρι και αυτοκινηταδικο της Grimaldi στη Τηνο του εκατσε.
Και το ονομα αυτου Φιδες  :Smile:

----------


## polykas

*ΤΕΛΟΣ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ......* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


16.jpg









17.jpg














18.jpg














19.jpg














20.jpg

----------


## caterina75

Απλά .... δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!
Σε ευχαριστούμε που μας μετέφερες την εορταστική ατμόσφαιρα του νησιού!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ polykas, να σε έχει η Παναγιά πάντα καλά φίλε μου και μας ανεβάζεις αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου!!! Χρόνια Πολλά...

----------


## plori

Και του χρόνου και βοήθειά όλου του κόσμου η ΜΕΧΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ.

----------


## mastrovasilis

καταπληκτικός όσο καταπληκτικό είναι και το φωτορεπορτάζ σου φίλε polykas :Wink:  και του χρόνου να είσαι καλά.

----------


## navigation

Δεν εχω πάει Τήνο αλλα πραγματικά με τις φωτογραφίες σου με πήγες ενα μαγευτικό ταξίδι δευτερολέπτων! Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο,μην σταματάς....συνέχισε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Εεεεε φτανει. να εχουμε και τιποτα για το χειμωνα ακους εκει να συνεχισει :Very Happy: 
Φιλε Γιωργο εσυ που εισαι δαιμονιος ρεπορτερ μηπως μπορουσες να μαθεις τι γινεται με τα πολυσυζητημενα εργα στο λιμανι.
Δηλαδη τι θα γινει με το λιμενοβραχιωνα. Πως πανε τα εργα στο μωλο και ποτε προβλεπετε η περατωση. Και αν μπορεις μαθε και τη γνωμη του εμπορικου κοσμου για τη μη προσεγγιση των κρουαζιεροπλοιων μετα απο παρα πολλα χρονια αλλα και για τη διακοπη των δρομολογιων της γραμμης Θεσσαλονικης - Κρητης λογω της καταστασης του λιμανιου

----------


## yannisa340

Μα καλά ,ακόμα και στη στέγη της Ευαγγελίστριας ανέβηκες; Και βρέθηκες και στο μνημείο. Από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη, και από πάνω ως κάτω. Φοβερός καλλιτέχνης όπως πάντα.:lol:

----------


## Leo

Αφού λοιπόν περάσανε οι γκλαμουριές και τα πανηγύρια στην Τήνο σκέφτηκα να σας γυρίσω λίγο πίσω και σας δείξω μια άλλη εποχή.

Το Σουπερκάτ Χαρούλα φθάνει ενώ μόλις απέπλευσε τον Εξπρές Αφροδίτη με τα χρώματα της Agapitos Express Ferries. Το σκανάρισμα... δεν γινόταν καλυτερο, ζητώ την ανοχή σας σε αυτήν και σε κάποιες επόμνες που ανακάλυψα ντουλαπιασμένες πρόσφατα.

scan0007(1).jpg

----------


## polykas

*Λιμάνι Τήνου.Πηνελόπη Α----Ελ.Βενιζέλος*.


*Copyright Notias.*


15.jpg

----------


## polykas

To Νερουλάδικο* Rodos* του Ηλιόπουλου στην Τήνο...... :Wink: 




1.jpg










2.jpg

----------


## polykas

Μιά σπάνια άφιξη στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου.Ο πύραυλος της SAOS FERRIES... :Very Happy: 

*Copyright Notias.*




16.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πρωινές εικόνες .Τήνος 14-9-2008.*


*Copyright Lakis*



P9140296.jpg











P9140294.jpg

----------


## polykas

* Τα δε  έργα στο λιμάνι προχωρούν με εντατικούς ρυθμούς.*



5.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα ακομα αρθρο για τα εργα του λιμανιου της Τηνου
http://www.tinos.biz/08october/pagida.html

----------


## Natsios

Το μέσα και έξω λιμάνι και ο πολυσυζητημένος νέος λιμενοβραχίονας

DSC00535.JPG

DSC00524.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Το μέσα Λιμάνι τη μέρα και το βράδυ

DSC00523.JPG

DSC00510.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το μέσα και έξω λιμάνι και ο πολυσυζητημένος νέος λιμενοβραχίονας





> Το μέσα Λιμάνι τη μέρα και το βράδυ



Πανέμορφες......

----------


## polykas

*Προχωρούν με εντατικό ρυθμό τα έργα στην περιοχή Καλάμια η Σφαγεία στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.Υπολογίζεται πριν το καλοκαίρι να έχουν τελειώσει.Οπότε συν δύο πλοία θα πρυμοδετούν στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο.Όσο για τον εξωτερικό λιμενοβραχίονα ακούστηκε ότι σε ένα μήνα το συνεργείο που έχει αναλάβει το έργο θα ξαναξεκινήσει με σκοπό να ολοκληρώσει το έργο.*

*Μερικές εικόνες από την πορεία των εργασιών.*

1 (12).JPG



1 (13).JPG




1000.jpg



1 (10).JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Βρε Γιωργο μου ετσι οπως το πανε το πραγμα με την επεκταση αν υπολογησεις την αρχη της προκυμαιας στο γηπεδο για να κανεις ενα περιπατο θα χρειαστεις ΚΤΕΛ...
Εκει που φτασανε ε δεν ειναι τιποτα ο Σταυρος θα ενωποιηθει το συγχρονο λιμανι με το αρχαιο

----------


## Leo

..... καινα κάνουνε και μια σύγχρονη μαρίνα στα Κίονια!!! Μαρίνα Μαρίνα Μαρίναααααα!!.... Ας βοηθήσει η Παναγία να τελειώσουνε τα απαραίτητα και βλέπουμε.... Οι εξώ ντόκοι + 2 πλοία που λες Γιώργο μόνο κλάσης Ιθάκη  (εννοώ με δυνατά βοηθήματα για μανούβρα) θα μπορούν να δέσουν με ασφάλεια στους νέους ντόκους με Τηνιακό βορειά....

----------


## φανούλα

Σημερινή άποψη του λιμανιού μας!!!

DSCN0417.JPG

DSCN0418.JPG

DSCN0421.JPG

----------


## sylver23

καλμα ε??πολυ ωραιες φανουλα :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Σε ευχαριστώ Σύλβερ!!!! Που να έβλεπες κιόλας από προχθές όλοι οι ψαράδες και κάτοχοι σκαφών έτρεχαν να βγάλουν τις βάρκες και τα σκάφη τους απέξω για να τα γλυτώσουν, ενώ όσοι έχουν πιο μεγάλα σκάφη και δεν μπορούσαν να τα βγάλουν έξω όλη τη νύχτα καθώς και τώρα παλεύουν για να τα σώσουν!!!

----------


## sylver23

ε τοτε δρομο ξανα για το λιμανι..τι καθεσαι.??

----------


## φανούλα

Μπορεί να πάω πάλι σε λίγο!!! Το μπορεί είναι γιατί άμα πάω υπάρχει κίνδυνος να γίνω μούσκεμα αφού το λιμάνι έχει πλημμυρίσει και έχει γεμίσει από άμμο και πέτρες!!!

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

Εχω αφησει ενα αυτοκινητο μαρκας σεατ  στο καινουργιο λιμανι το εχω για το καλοκαιρι λες να το πηρε η θαλασσα. Η καμερα του τινος biz εδειχνε τη θαλασσα να φτανει μεχρι το παρα πεντε.

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιο ρεπορταζ Φανουλα ευχαριστουμε.
Το γελοιο της ιστοριας ειναι οτι και να ολοκληρωθουν τα εργα θα επικρατει ακριβως η ιδια κατασταση μιας και με βαση το σχεδιασμο ο νεος λιμενοβραχιωνας προστατευει το λιμανι οταν πνεουν Νοτιοανατολικοι ανεμοι που πνεουν στην Τηνο καθε....
καθε...
καθε...
ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Μπράβο φανούλα! Πολύ ωραίες.
Όσο για το λιμάνι...απέραντο τσιμέντο που οσο παει και επεκτείνεται πέρνοντας στο διάβα του παραλίες και ο,τι άλλο βρει μπροστά του! Για ποιο λόγο καταστρέφουμε το νησί και το γεμίζουμε τσιμέντο? Μήπως θα κανουμε τον νέο Πειραιά? 
Όταν είχαμε το μέσα λιμάνι δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη ενώς νέου λιμανιού γιατι τα πλοία και οι ανάγκες μεγάλωσαν και δεν ήταν πλέον ασφαλής το μέσα λιμάνι. Ένα μοτορσιπακι να ερχοταν δημιουργόταν ολοκληρο πρόβλημα. Τώρα που είχαμε και το νέο λιμάνι μετά απο "μεγάλες" μελέτες αποφασιστηκε η κατασκευή νεου λιμενοβραχίονα για την ασφάλεια το λιμανιού απο τους νοτιάδες. Αλλά ξαφνικά το λιμανι πάλι δεν μας χωράει και τα πλοία θα γινουν μεγαλύτερα και ενα μοτορσιπακι ειτε απο την εσωτερική ή την εξωτερική στον έξω μόλο πάλι πρόβλημα θα φέρει (δεν μιλάω για κρουαζιερόπλοιο γιατι φαίνεται οτι είμαστε υπεράνω και δεν τα θέλουμε εμείς αυτά). Άρα ξαναεπεκτηνόμαστε και κάνουμε νέες προβλήτες ακόμα ποιό έξω. Και ποιος θα πέφτει σε αυτές τις προβλήτες. Τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία? Είναι εύκολο? Και εκεί δεν ποιάνουν οι νοτιάδες? Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και μια βραχονησιδα εκέι (γνωστη από τις εκδηλώσεις του Πάσχα). Έτσι οπως πάει θα δημιουργηθεί σε λιγο η ανάγκη για νεα επέκταση κτλ κτλ και στα κιονια δεν θα γινει μαρινα οπως λέει ο φιλος Leo αλλά νέο Λιμάνι σε επεκταση των προηγούμενων και δεν θα χρειάζεσε ΚΤΕΛ αλλά τρένο για να το γυρισεις βόλτα!

----------


## Rocinante

> Μπράβο φανούλα! Πολύ ωραίες.
> Όσο για το λιμάνι...απέραντο τσιμέντο που οσο παει και επεκτείνεται πέρνοντας στο διάβα του παραλίες και ο,τι άλλο βρει μπροστά του! Για ποιο λόγο καταστρέφουμε το νησί και το γεμίζουμε τσιμέντο? Μήπως θα κανουμε τον νέο Πειραιά? 
> Όταν είχαμε το μέσα λιμάνι δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη ενώς νέου λιμανιού γιατι τα πλοία και οι ανάγκες μεγάλωσαν και δεν ήταν πλέον ασφαλής το μέσα λιμάνι. Ένα μοτορσιπακι να ερχοταν δημιουργόταν ολοκληρο πρόβλημα. Τώρα που είχαμε και το νέο λιμάνι μετά απο "μεγάλες" μελέτες αποφασιστηκε η κατασκευή νεου λιμενοβραχίονα για την ασφάλεια το λιμανιού απο τους νοτιάδες. Αλλά ξαφνικά το λιμανι πάλι δεν μας χωράει και τα πλοία θα γινουν μεγαλύτερα και ενα μοτορσιπακι ειτε απο την εσωτερική ή την εξωτερική στον έξω μόλο πάλι πρόβλημα θα φέρει (δεν μιλάω για κρουαζιερόπλοιο γιατι φαίνεται οτι είμαστε υπεράνω και δεν τα θέλουμε εμείς αυτά). ¶ρα ξαναεπεκτηνόμαστε και κάνουμε νέες προβλήτες ακόμα ποιό έξω. Και ποιος θα πέφτει σε αυτές τις προβλήτες. Τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία? Είναι εύκολο? Και εκεί δεν ποιάνουν οι νοτιάδες? Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και μια βραχονησιδα εκέι (γνωστη από τις εκδηλώσεις του Πάσχα). Έτσι οπως πάει θα δημιουργηθεί σε λιγο η ανάγκη για νεα επέκταση κτλ κτλ και στα κιονια δεν θα γινει μαρινα οπως λέει ο φιλος Leo αλλά νέο Λιμάνι σε επεκταση των προηγούμενων και δεν θα χρειάζεσε ΚΤΕΛ αλλά τρένο για να το γυρισεις βόλτα!


Αγαπητε φιλε και πατριωτη Νατσιε την ομορφη παραλια να την ξεχασεις. Οσο για την γραφικη βραχονησιδα μαλλον βγαλε το καλοκαιρι καμια φωτο πριν την ανατιναξουν...

----------


## Natsios

> Αγαπητε φιλε και πατριωτη Νατσιε την ομορφη παραλια να την ξεχασεις. Οσο για την γραφικη βραχονησιδα μαλλον βγαλε το καλοκαιρι καμια φωτο πριν την ανατιναξουν...


Βάζουμε τα χεράκια μας και βγάζουμε τα ματάκια μας φίλε!!! 
ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ!!

----------


## Leo

Πάμε να βγάλουμε τα καλάμια και να τους περιλάβουμε όλους...?? Εσύ Νάτσιε μην διαμαρτύρεσαι... στο σπίτι σου μπροστά θα ρεμετζάρουνε τα βαπόρια σε λίγο καιρό  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

> Πάμε να βγάλουμε τα καλάμια και να τους περιλάβουμε όλους...?? Εσύ Νάτσιε μην διαμαρτύρεσαι... στο σπίτι σου μπροστά θα ρεμετζάρουνε ατ βαπόρια σε λίγο καιρό


Μάλλον βρεγμένο στυλιάρι ( η μαλλον "στλιαρ" όπως λένε στο νησί) θέλουν!

----------


## polykas

> Σημερινή άποψη του λιμανιού μας!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22992
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22993
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22994


*Δεν είδατε ακόμη τίποτα από τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες της Φανούλας που την ευχαριστούμε που έτρεξε στο λιμάνι να φωτογραφίσει το ακραίο καιρικό φαινόμενο.Μάλλον οι προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες μου από την πορεία του έργου του λιμανιού της Τήνου μπορεί να είναι παρελθόν.Αυτό το λέω γιατί πληροφορήθηκα ότι γίνανε μεγάλες ζημιές στο συγκεκριμένο έργο της επέκτασης του λιμανιού στην περιοχή ''Καλάμια''.Μάλιστα μου ανέφεραν ότι η θάλασσα πήρε και μπλόκια από το μεσαίο τμήμα του εξωτερικού λιμενοβραχίονα.*

*Φωτογραφίες από την κάμερα του εκλεκτού ανταποκριτή μας Λάκη.*

PB220652.jpg






PB220655.jpg





PB220657.jpg






PB220658.jpg





PB220678.jpg


*Ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του....*

----------


## polykas

*Συνέχεια---*


*PB220692.jpg

PB220721.jpg

PB220723.jpg

PB220728.jpg

PB220735.jpg*

----------


## scoufgian

απιστευτες φωτογραφιες!!!!congratulations :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*ΤΕΛΟΣ*

PB220693.jpg

PB220741.jpg

PB220742.jpg

PB220745.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ !!!!!
Οπως ενημερωθηκα πριν λιγο απο το νησι απο το πρωι που κοπασε η θυελλα γινονται προσπαθειες αποκαταστασεις ζημιων (οχι βεβαια στα εργα ) καθως και περισυλογη των κατεστραμενων αυτοκινητων. 
Γιωργο σε παρακαλουμε ζητα απο το φιλο μας το Λακη αν μπορει να μας στειλει ενα μικρο οδοιπορικο απο την σημερινη μερα για να δουμε τι εχει συμβει.

----------


## φανούλα

Όντως από την ώρα που έφυγα από το λιμάνι η θάλασσα άρχισε να χειροτερεύει!!! Αλλά ποιος περίμενε κάτι τέτοιο :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Θα κοιτάξω αν γίνεται μετά να πάω να σας καλύψω όσο μπορώ. Επίσης polykas τι να πω αφού τα έχεις ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές από όλους: είσαι μεγάααααααλος καλλιτέχνης!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

καραβια βγηκαν στην στερια/....................

παντως δεν θα ηθελα σε καμμια περιπτωση να ειναι ενα απο τα τρια το αυτοκινητο μου...

ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο σου πολυκα και εσενα που τις ανεβασες

----------


## φανούλα

Το αυτοκίνητό σου έχει καλό οδηγό για να το προσέχει, του τήνος εξπρές φοβάμαι που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι on-line για να δει τις φωτό... Είχε αναφέρει για ένα Seat στο λιμάνι:!::!::!: Ελπίζω να είναι όπως το άφησε...

----------


## kalypso

polykas διαβίβασε τα μπράβο στο Λάκη.....αφού δεν τον κατάπιε και αυτόν κανένα κύμα πάλι καλά!!

----------


## polykas

*Συνέχεια και πάλι...Τηνιακοί στην θέση σας.*

*Τσουνάμι*

111 (1).jpg

111.JPG

1 (2).JPG

----------


## polykas

> ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ !!!!!
> Οπως ενημερωθηκα πριν λιγο απο το νησι απο το πρωι που κοπασε η θυελλα γινονται προσπαθειες αποκαταστασεις ζημιων (οχι βεβαια στα εργα ) καθως και περισυλογη των κατεστραμενων αυτοκινητων. 
> Γιωργο σε παρακαλουμε ζητα απο το φιλο μας το Λακη αν μπορει να μας στειλει ενα μικρο οδοιπορικο απο την σημερινη μερα για να δουμε τι εχει συμβει.


*Οδοιπορικό όπως το ζήτησε ο καλός μου φίλος ΡΟΣΙ...*

PB230001.jpg

PB230006.jpg

PB230007.jpg

PB230008.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μετα τη καταστρφη,η γαληνη..!!
Γεια σου Ελλαδαρα με τα τρομερα σου τα λιμανια και τις υποδομες..!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Και μία τελευταία φωτό.Λάκη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

PB230014.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μαλιστα. Ξεκαθαρη εικονα. Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους αρμοδιους που μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο προσπαθουσαν να μας πεισουν οτι οι επικριτες του εργου ηταν ασχετοι και ολα εγιναν με μελετη.
Φιλε Νατσιε οπως βλεπεις η φυση πηρε την εκδικηση της...
Ευχαριστω Γιωργο και Λακη για το ρεπορταζ.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

_Βλέποντας τις συγκλονιστικές φωτο από το λιμάνι της Τήνου που δημοσίευσαν οι φίλοι, απόρησα αρχικά για όσους άφησαν τα αυτοκίνητά τους στις συγκεκριμένες θέσεις._
_Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως, μάλλον τους αδίκησα, καθότι φαίνεται ότι είναι μάλλον απίθανο να πάει το μυαλό σου σε τέτοια ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα, ακόμα και στην Τήνο._
_Η επόμενη σκέψη μου είναι ...νομική.  Δέχονται, άραγε, οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες να καλύψουν οχήματα για ζημιές από φυσικές καταστροφές όταν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι νησιών, και γενικώς παραθαλάσσιων περιοχών;  Και εαν δέχονται, θα καταβάλουν την ασφαλιστική αποζημίωση σε περίπτωση που επέλθει ο κίνδυνος (ζημιά από κύματα), εαν αποδειχθεί ότι το αυτοκίνητο ήταν σταθμευμένο στις θέσεις που φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες; Δεν μπορεί, θα έχουν κάποια απαλλακτική ρήτρα για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές (τα λεγόμενα "ψιλά γράμματα")._
_Διαβλέπω δικαστικές διαμάχες .....:roll::roll::roll:_

----------


## Leo

Τώρα μπορέιτε να καταλάβετε γιατί υπάρχουν τα απαγορετυικά.... Αφού δνε υπάρχουν λιμάνια να ποδήσουν τα πλοία... πως θα ξεκινήσουνε? Στην Αμερική όταν περάσει μια θύελλα, το λιμάνι κλείνει και το ψάχνουν μέσα έξω πριν αρχίσει η επεναλειτουργία του. Ήθελα να ήξερα (μιας κι ενα καλούπι απο τα μπλόκια στον ντόκο κερμόταν..) αν ψάχτηκαν οι αρμόδιοι μήπως κάποιο άλλο είναι στον πάτο της θάλασσας εκεί που δένουνε τα πλοία... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Συγχαρητήρια στον φωτογράφο. Αν δεν είμαι άσωτος θα ήθελα να δώ και μερικές απο το μέσα λιμανι, τα γκαζόν και τον πεζόδρομο... περιπάτου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## polykas

*Περιπάτου κοντινή υπάρχει και αυτή....*

l.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Και αλλές δύο φωτό με αυτοκίνητα.*

ii.jpg


1111.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεποντας τη παραπανω φωτογραφια αυτη του περιπατου θυμηθηκα μια παλια ιστορια που εχει σχεση με την χθεσινη κατασταση.
Οπως βλεπουμε το ξενοδοχειο Ποσειδωνιο ακριβως διπλα υπαρχει ενα παλιο κτιριο.
80 χρονια πριν.
Ο παππους μου υποδιευθυντης στην εταιρεια Αεριοφωτος παραιτειται για να μεταβει στο νησι της γυναικας του και να ανοιξει καφενειο!!!!
Το πολυτελεστερο εκεινη την εποχη με τον εκλεκτοτερο καφε. Τα προβληματα ξεκινουν. Οι ψαραδες μαθημενοι απο τον καφε νοθευμενο με ρεβυθι δεν τους αρεσει ο καφες και προτιμουν τα αλλα παραδοσιακα καφενεια. Ο τοποθετημενος ως υπευθυνος καταστηματος συγγενης οποτε δεν τσακωνεται με τους εναπομειναντες πελατες διαβαζει σε μια γωνια τους αθλιους του Βικτωρα Ουγκω με αποτελεσμα να τον κατακλεβουν τα γκαρσονια. Ο παπους βλεποντας την κατασταση αποφασιζει να επεκτεινει τις δραστηριοτητες του καφε. Νοικιαζει ενα γαιδαρο τοποθετει αυτοσχεδιες βιτρινες !!! τις γεμιζει με εμπορευμα προσλαμβανει και υπαλληλο με σκοπο να γυρναει τα χωρια και να πουλα την πραματεια.
Καταστροφη. Ο υπαλληλος αντι να πουλα 2 δραχμες το ζευγαρι καλτσες πουλα 2 δραχμες τη δωδεκαδα....
Φτανει ο Χειμωνας.
Τοση ατυχια μα τι αλλο στραβο μπορει να συμβει;
Μα φυσικα ο νοτιας.
Μια θυελλα σαν την χθεσινη δεν αφησε τιποτα ορθιο. Πλυμυρισε το πολυτελες καφε αλλα βεβαια και τα παρακειμενα.
Ειχε φτασει η στιγμη της επιστροφης στην Αθηνα και η περιπετεια της Τηνου εξιστορειται εως σημερα ως μορφη ανεκδοτου απο τους μεγαλυτερους συγγενεις για να υπενθυμιζει οτι ο νοτιας στην Τηνο δεν αστειευεται.
Να υπενθυμισω για οσους δεν το ξερουν οτι το λιμανι της Τηνου πλυμυρισε και απο το μοναδικο Ελληνικο σεισμικο τσουναμι απο τον μεγαλο σεισμο στην Αμοργο καπου στη δεκαετεια του 50. Υπαρχουν και συγκλονιστικες φωτογραφιες οπου δειχνουν την περιοχη της παλλαδας ( Οι τηνιακοι ξερουν) λιγα λεπτα πριν την καταστροφη οπου εχουν αποτραβηχτει τα νερα και ο κοσμος να κοιτα απορημενος.
Βλεπουμε λοιπον οτι το προβλημα ειναι χρονιο και δεν λυνεται με μπαζωματα και ξερολιθιες...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες σου, απο τη μια εντυπωσιαζεσε μολις τις βλεπεις απο την αλλη ομως δεν ξερω, αλλα σου φερνουν και φοβο. Μα ποσο δυνατη ειναι η θαλασσα; Εκει που τη βλεπεις ηρεμη την αλλη στιγμη τα καταστρεφει ολα.

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άρτια ενημέρωση. Καταλαβαίνω σφοδρή και προ-αναγγελθείσα η κακοκαιρία, και μάλιστα απο την εντελώς απροστάτευτη πλευρά των λιμανιών της Τήνου (μέσα - έξω), αλλά και η οργάνωση μας για τα επικίνδυνα καιρικά φαινόμενα  εεεεε?... Έχει δίκο ο Καπετάν αντρέας να σκέφτεται το νομικό πλαίσιο με τις ασφάλειες...

Πάντως ότι η θάλασσα κατάφερε ένα τέτοιο τέλειο πάζλ παρκαρίσματος δεν το είχα υπολογίσει ότι θα το έβλεπα σ αυτό το σημείο.... Απίστευτοοοοο :shock:

Αντώνη, η Φανούλα υποθέτω κάτι τέτοιο θα λέει, απο όσα θα ακούσει, στα παιδιά/εγκόνια της για το προχθεσινό μακελιό... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> Το αυτοκίνητό σου έχει καλό οδηγό για να το προσέχει, του τήνος εξπρές φοβάμαι που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι on-line για να δει τις φωτό... Είχε αναφέρει για ένα Seat στο λιμάνι:!::!::!: Ελπίζω να είναι όπως το άφησε...


ολα ενταξει ,τα αυτοκινητα προς την παιδικη χαρα ειχαν τα πιο πολλα προβληματα εγω το εχω αφησει κατω περιπου απο το ξενοδοχειο , εστειλα την ξαδερφη μου και μου ειπε οτι την γλυτωσα, ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου

----------


## moutsokwstas

εξαιρετκο το υλικο polyka,  τα αυτοκιντα στο λιμανι τι τα μετακινησε προς τα πισω, μαλλον ο αερας υποθετω. στη λημνο οταν ημουν ειχε μετακινησει ολοκληρο σταγιερ με 10αρι στο αεροδρομιο. τελικα με τη φυση δεν μπορουμε να τα βαλουμε οταν αυτη αλλαζει διαθεσεις.

----------


## notias

Το νερό μετακινούσε τα αυτοκίνητα σαν βάρκες :-o
σας ανεβάζω 15 φωτό με χρονολογική σειρά 
αφιερωμένες σε όλους  :Very Happy:  εξαιρετικά στον polyka :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23177

100_2794.JPG

100_2797.JPG

100_2800.JPG

100_2804.JPG

100_2810.JPG

----------


## notias

Η συνέχεια αφιερωμένη στον ΝΑΤΣΙΟ

100_2811.JPG

100_2814.JPG

100_2819.JPG

100_2820.JPG

100_2821.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Που πηγες βρε λολεεεεεε....
Στην τελευταια τι εγινε ειναι που το βαζεις στα ποδια;;;;
Φοβερες αλλα να προσεχεις ρε πατριδα μας εισαι πολυτιμος.

----------


## notias

Το αρχειο 2821 δεν είναι τυχαία θολό  :Wink: 
είχα πάει πολύ κοντά και 2 συνεχόμενα κύματα ,με ύψος πάνω από 3 μέτρα ψηλότερα απο την προβλήτα , άρχισαν να με κυνηγούν :shock::shock::shock:

100_2822.JPG

100_2823.JPG

100_2840.JPG

100_2842.JPG

100_2843.JPG

----------


## sylver23

πανικος ρε παιδι μου.για τα αυτοκινητα στις τελευταιες φωτο ενα εχω να πω
ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΟΥΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΡΑΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΥΤΣΑ. :Razz:  :Razz: 

μπραβο φιλε πολυ καλες φωτο  ,αλλα με προσοχη.....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η συνέχεια αφιερωμένη στον ΝΑΤΣΙΟ


Στα Ο.Υ.Κ. εισαι εσυ???:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Εισαι τελειως τρελος..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Για μισο λεπτο γιατι νομιζω οτι τα πραγματα σοβαρευουν.
Εως τωρα νομιζα οτι οι ζημιες ειναι στην ακτη. Φιλε Νοτια επιβεβαιωσε μου κατι. στην τεταρτη φωτογραφια ειναι ο νεος λιμενοβραχιωνας; Και αν ναι νομιζω οτι κατι λειπει!!!!!!!!:shock:
Που πηγε το τμημα απο τη μεση;;;;;

----------


## notias

ΝΑΙ !! Ο νέος μόλος είναι  :Wink: 
Περίπου 10 μπλοκια πέρνουν το μπάνιο τους σε βαθιαααααά νερά :shock:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε notia οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι εντυπωσιακοτατες και σιγουρα ειναι τεραστια εμπειρια να ζησεις κατι τετοιο, αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που καταφερες να το ζησεις η να λυπασαι. Μαλλον το δευτερο. Α και οπως λεει ο φιλος μου ο Rocinante εισαι κουρλος (ο λολος στην Κεφαλλονια).

----------


## moutsokwstas

περαν του εντυπωσιασμου των εικονων και μπραβο στα παιδια, μηπως ειναι ωρα να δουν καποιοι πιο σοβαρα και μελετημενα το προβλημα των λιμανιων? και δεν ειναι μονο η τηνος η, η σαντορινη... οχο μονο δεν προστατευουν αλλα εγκυμονουν σοβαρους κινδυνους οσον αφορα τη λειτουργικοτητα τους.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματικα εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## laz94

Νotias υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες!!! Μπράβο!!

----------


## Natsios

Γεια σου φίλε Νοτιά. 
Μπράβω πατριωτάκια! Τρομερές οι φωτογραφίες και οι προσπάθειες όλων σας! Έλειπα κάποιες μέρες και δεν είχα internet να απολαύσω τα μεγαλεία σας! Έχω μείνει πραγματικά άφωνος.

Και διερωτάμε! Αν είχε κλέισει το απογορευτικό ένα βαπόρι στον "ασφαλές" λιμένα της Τήνου τι θα γινόταν?????? 

Εκεί να δούμε τι προβλέπουν οι ασφαλιστικές ρήτρες!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και εκανα ενα ταξιδακι στο νησι δεν μπορουσα να μην σας δωσω και εγω μια εικονα απο τις καταστροφες στα εργα. Ακολουθουν λοπον καποιες φωτογραφιες αν και πρεπεινα σας πω οτι τα συνεργεια τουλαχιστον στην ακτη μιας και στον λιμενοβραχιωνα τα παντα εχουν παγωσει εδω και μηνες δουλευαν πυρετωδως. Ξεκναμε με ενα θεμα που εντοπιστικε στο τελος. Ποσο μεγαλη ειναι η ζημια στο λιμενοβραχιονα. Και για να δουμε ποσο παρατηριτικοι ειστε. Δεστε τη φωτο και απο κατω θα σας πω τι ειδα εγω...

blokia.JPG 

Λοιπον οπως βλεπουμε εχουν εξαφανιστει τα επανω μπλοκια σε ενα μεγαλο μηκος ενω κοιταξτε το ακριανο. Κανει τραμπαλα...
Και κατι ακομα. Αριστερα του κενου φαινεται να συνεχιζει κανονικα. Λαθος. Μετα το πρωτο υπαρχει ενα κενο και μετα συναιχιζει κανονικα. Πως διαολο ξεσφηνωσε αυτο απο εκει και επεσε?????
Παντος τη δουλεια του ο λιμενοβραχιωνας την κανει μια χαρα. Εξω απο το λιμανι λαδι η θαλασσα...

----------


## Leo

Μερικά χρόνια πριν..... αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρεταίους Τηνιακούς φίλους.. Polykas, rocinante (κυρίως  :Wink: ), Natsios, notias, lakis, τήνος εξπρές και στην αξεπέραστη *Φανούλα* που κάθε μέρα με εντυπωσιάζει με την καρβολατρική της μανία!! Ευχαριστούμε όλους για ότι κάνετε για το φόρουμ και την Τήνο μας.
Port_Tinos_InnerPA01.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Να 'σαι καλά γλυκέ μου Λέο, ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  αλλά όλα τα χρωσάμε στο Ρόσι μας με τις καταπληκτικές σκηνοθετικές ικανότητές του!!!!

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες ολες οι φωτο αλλα λεω τωρα εγω,μπας και καποιες απο εδω πρεπει να πανε και στα δελτια (δελτιο τηνου)διοτι εδω ειναι για τα λιμενικα εργα??λεο μακους??και για την δικια σου λεω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Αφού ειδες.... έχει προσληφθεί και στο Ναυτιλία ΙΙ με συστατική επιστολή, όπως εδήλωσε ευθαρσώς ο mastrokostas. Μην την βγάζεισ στην σέντρα, έχει κότσια η Φανούλα (.......) :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Επιτρέψετε  μου  να  μεταφέρω  εδώ,  τι  είδα  και  φωτογράφισα  στην  Τήνο  που  βρέθηκα  το  Σάββατο  3  Αυγούστου  1991.

¶φιξη  ΑΝΕΜΟΣ  από  Θεσσαλονίκη
ANEMOS  030891.jpg
ANEMOS- 030891.jpg

Αναχώρηση  ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

KAPETAN ALEXANDROS 030891.jpg

¶φιξη  ΚΥΘΝΟΣ

KYTHNOS  030891.jpg
Αναχώρηση  ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ

EPTANISSOS 030891.jpg

----------


## sylver23

πολλα εγκεφαλικα θα πεσουνννν..........εμενα το πρωτο μου ρθε με το ανεμος και συνεχισαν αλλα 3.....ε ρε κοσμος το ανεμος ...παντου.αλλα χρονια,αλλα καραβια,καλυτερες εποχες (νομιζω)

----------


## Eng

Καλα ρε φιλε εγραψες...
Ηδη μολις συνηλθα απο το εγκαφαλικο!!!
Καλα τα λεει ο Sylver!!
Αλλα χρονια!!!

----------


## Leo

Ένα θα  σας πω... 3 ώρες στην εκδήλωση δεν είδαμε τίποτα??? Βοήθεια μας η Παναγία της Τήνου, προγραμματίζουμε δέυτερη εκδήλωση ....  :Razz: . Έσπερε... απίστευτα ντοκουμέντα... Σ ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα.

----------


## Rocinante

[quote=esperos;142349]Επιτρέψετε μου να μεταφέρω εδώ, τι είδα και φωτογράφισα στην Τήνο που βρέθηκα το Σάββατο 3 Αυγούστου 1991.
Εσπερε αυτα που ειδες και φωτογραφισες...
Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να πω ειμαι τοσους μηνες στο φορουμ και ποτε δεν βρεθηκα σε τοση αμηχανια βλεποντας αυτους τους θυσαυρους...
Δεν ειναι δυνατον δεν υπαρχουν λογια να σε ευχαριστησουμε για αυτο που κανεις.

P.S. Οριστε μπερδεψα και τα link και δεν ξερω πως να τα φτιαξω

----------


## φανούλα

Ένα ευχαριστώ να πω στον Λέο για τα καλά του λόγια που με συγκίνησε(με την καλή έννοια, ξέρει εκείνος) σήμερα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  και ένα ευχαριστώ στον έσπερο που αν και δεν γνώρισα αυτά τα καράβια (το Επτάνησος λόγω ηλικίας δε το θυμάμαι αν και το πρόλαβα) μας μετέφερε πίσω στο παρελθόν κοντά στην ημερομηνία που γεννήθηκα :Wink:  και μας έδειξε το τι γινόταν τότε με αποδείξεις!!! Κυριολεκτικά καταπληκτικές φωτό ενός ένδοξου παρελθόντος που έως τώρα είχα μόνο ακουστά!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> Μερικά χρόνια πριν..... αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρεταίους Τηνιακούς φίλους.. Polykas, rocinante (κυρίως ), Natsios, notias, lakis, τήνος εξπρές και στην αξεπέραστη *Φανούλα* που κάθε μέρα με εντυπωσιάζει με την καρβολατρική της μανία!! Ευχαριστούμε όλους για ότι κάνετε για το φόρουμ και την Τήνο μας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23467


ευχαριστω LEO επιφυλασομε καποια στιγμη να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες και απο το δικο μου αρχειο

----------


## polykas

> Επιτρέψετε μου να μεταφέρω εδώ, τι είδα και φωτογράφισα στην Τήνο που βρέθηκα το Σάββατο 3 Αυγούστου 1991.
> 
> ¶φιξη ΑΝΕΜΟΣ από Θεσσαλονίκη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23493
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23492
> 
> Αναχώρηση ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23494
> ...


*Εσύ Έσπερε Θα μας τρελλάνεις.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## polykas

> Μερικά χρόνια πριν..... αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρεταίους Τηνιακούς φίλους.. Polykas, rocinante (κυρίως ), Natsios, notias, lakis, τήνος εξπρές και στην αξεπέραστη *Φανούλα* που κάθε μέρα με εντυπωσιάζει με την καρβολατρική της μανία!! Ευχαριστούμε όλους για ότι κάνετε για το φόρουμ και την Τήνο μας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23467


*Σε ευχαριστούμε Leo...*

----------


## polykas

*Eικόνες από το λιμάνι της Τήνου από το μπαλκόνι καραβολάτρισσας η οποία εκπαιδεύεται στην λήψη φωτογραφιών....Καλώς όρισες στην τρελοπαρέα του Ναυτιλία.*

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Επιτρέψετε  μου  να  μεταφέρω  εδώ,  τι  είδα  και  φωτογράφισα  στην  Τήνο  που  βρέθηκα  το  Σάββατο  3  Αυγούστου  1991.
> 
> ¶φιξη  ΑΝΕΜΟΣ  από  Θεσσαλονίκη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23493
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23492
> 
> Αναχώρηση  ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23494
> ...


:shock:Σκεφτείτε να ερχόταν κάθε χρόνο στο νησί τι θα βλέπαμε από αυτόν τον άνθρωπο!
Να είσαι καλά φίλε Εsperos! Μας έστειλες αλλού για αλλού

----------


## Natsios

> Μερικά χρόνια πριν..... αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρεταίους Τηνιακούς φίλους.. Polykas, rocinante (κυρίως ), Natsios, notias, lakis, τήνος εξπρές και στην αξεπέραστη *Φανούλα* που κάθε μέρα με εντυπωσιάζει με την καρβολατρική της μανία!! Ευχαριστούμε όλους για ότι κάνετε για το φόρουμ και την Τήνο μας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23467



Και με *πρασινάδα* το νησί!
Thanks Leo  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Αποκατάσταση των έργων._


1.jpg

4.jpg

7.jpg

----------


## notias

Συνεχίζουν τα έργα μεχρι τον επόμενο «Νοτιά» :Razz: 
στη δεύτερη φωτό φαίνεται η τοποθέτηση προσκρουτήρων στο νέο κομάτι κοντά στο Μαρινερ.

100_2952.JPG

100_2953.JPG

----------


## laz94

Νοτιας και Πολυκας, πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας!

----------


## polykas

*Tα έργα προχωρούν .....*

111 (3).JPG

111 (4).JPG

111 (5).JPG

----------


## polykas

*ΘΕΟΦΑΝΕΙΑ 6-1-2009*

*Copyright Lakis*

P1060021.JPG

fd.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ κίνηση στο λιμάνι σήμερα

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω Νάτσιε προόδους και στις κάμερες της Τήνου  :Wink: . Τα αυτοκίνητα είναι πάλι παρατεταγμένα κοντά στα κάγκελα, ενώ οι Σοροκάδες και οι Νοτιαδούρες έρχονται φορτσάτοι τις επόμενες ώρες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Rocinante

Νατσιε ειδικα το δευτερο κομματι με τις σκιες ηταν υπεροχο. Μας μετεφερες στο νησι μας. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## karystos

Θα προσπαθησω να περιγράψω με φωτογραφίες ένα πρωινό πριν από 12 - 13 χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Προηγουμένως βάζω δυό λόγια για τη μανούβρα εισόδου στο παλιό λιμάνι της Τήνου για να την καταλάβουν, με τη βοήθεια και του πορτολάνου, εκείνοι που δεν έχουν πάει στο νησί. 
Ο πορτολανος είναι από το βιβλίο ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ - ΤΟΜΟΣ Ι του Νικόλαου Ηλία. 
ΠΟΡΤΟΛΑΝΟΣ.jpg 


Η μανούβρα εισόδου στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου ήταν από τις δυσκολώτερες και πιο ριψοκίνδυνες λόγω της μορφολογίας και του ανέμου. Ένα πραγματικό ναυτικό αριστούργημα. Τα πλοία έπρεπε να διαγράψουν μιά πολύ καλά ζυγισμένη δεξιά καμπύλη για να χώσουν την πλώρη στη μέση περίπου της μπούκας. Στην παράλλαξη του μέσα κόκκινου φαναριού το τιμόνι έμπαινε στο όλο δεξιά φέρνοντας την πρύμη σε ανατριχιαστικά κοντινή απόσταση από το φανάρι. Η στροφή αυτή ήταν απαραίτητη, πρώτον για να μην πάει το πλοίο στα ρηχά, δεύτερο για να ευθυγραμμιστεί το βαπόρι με την προβλήτα και τρίτο για να σταματήσει, επειδή η είσοδος έπρεπε να γίνεται σχεδόν με όλο το δρόμο. Κι αυτό επειδή έχοντας τον άνεμο στην αριστερή μπάντα το βαπόρι χωρίς δρόμο δεν κυβερνάει. Αυτό γίνεται και σε άλλα "λιμάνια" και δίνει απάντηση σε όσους κατηγορούν τους πλοιάρχους ότι μπαίνουν "σαν τρελλοί", στην Τήνο όμως μεγιστοποιείται λόγω της αδιανόητης έντασης του ανέμου,που στις ριπές ξεπερνάει ακόμη και τα 12 Β. Όπως είχε πει ένας καπετάνιος "στην Τήνο ή που θα μπείς με δρόμο ή που δε θα μπεις καθόλου". Μαζί με την αλά μπάντα στροφή οι μηχανές μπαίνουν σε όλο το ανάποδα για να υπερνικηθεί η δύναμη του ανέμου που σπρώχνει προς τα βράχια, με κίνδυνο όμως, αν ξαφνικά πέσει, το βαπόρι να φύγει προς τα πίσω σα σφεντόνα.  
Την κατάσταση χειροτέρεψαν πολύ οι χτισμένες πρύμες, που κάνουν "πανί", με τάση να στρέψουν το πλοίο προς τα αριστερά και να εξουδετερώσουν το πηδάλιο. Σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο να διορθώσει κανείς το οτιδήποτε. Αν για μια στιγμή κόψουν οι μηχανές το πλοίο θα πάει ίσια. Αν δεν πιάσει αμέσως το ανάποδα ο άνεμος θα το σπρώξει στα βράχια. Γι αυτό οι καπεταναίοι έπρεπε να είναι κυριολεκτικά στην τσίτα αλλά όχι μόνο αυτοί αλλά και οι μηχανές - ιδίως στα βαπόρια με μπαταριστές μηχανές όπως π.χ. το BARI EXPRESS, όπου η μηχανή έκανε τις κινήσεις σχεδόν πριν τις χτυπήσει ο καπετάνιος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το πλήρωμα της κουβέρτας, αφού η παραμικρή καθυστέρηση στο φουντάρισμα ή ένα βιλάι στη θάλασσα ισοδυναμούσε με καταστροφή.  
Ο περισσότερος κόσμος βλέποντας τα πλοία να μπάινουν στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου, ούτε που θα μπορούσε ποτέ να φανταστεί τι ακριβώς γίνεται μπροστά του. Όσοι γνωρίζουν έστω και λίγο από θάλασσα παρακολουθούσαν με κομμένη την ανάσα απολαμβάνοντας τη μαγεία της ναυτικής τέχνης.

----------


## karystos

¶φιξη πρώτη : ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.  
Είσοδος με δρόμο 
51-1-N.jpg 
51-2-N.jpg 
Η στροφή δεξιά 
51-3-N.jpg 
Ανάποδα και οι δύο 
51-4-N.jpg 
Τα απόνερα δίνουν και παίρνουν. 
51-5=N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ο κόσμος βγαίνει από τον καταπέλτη, ενώ οι μηχανές δουλεύουν. Η κίνηση του υποπλοίαρχου στην πρύμη δείχνει ότι οι κάβοι ακόμη φερμάρουν. 
51-6-N.jpg 
Χωρίς φουντάρισμα, η πλώρη κρατιέται με το προπελάκι.  
51-8-N.jpg 
¶φιξη δεύτερη : SUPERFERRY II κατ΄εξαίρεση με ανάποδη μανούβρα και αριστερή στροφή 225 μοιρών 
51-9-N.jpg 
51-10-N.jpg 
(Συνεχίζεται)

----------


## karystos

Το μέσα λιμάνι στην άφιξη του SUPERFERRY II 
51-11-N.jpg 
Τρίτη άφιξη : ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. για το μέσα λιμάνι. Καπετάνιος ο Αχιλλέας Ταρλάμης. 
51-12-N.jpg 
51-13-N.jpg 
51-14-N.jpg 
51-15-N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Όλο δεξιά και η πρύμη ξυρίζει το φανάρι. Τα απόνερα δείχνουν καθαρά την καμπύλη που διέγραψε το βαπόρι. Είναι σα ζωγραφιά. 
51-16-N.jpg 
¶φιξη τέταρτη : Μεθ ακαθέκτου ορμής ένα ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ του Ηλιόπουλου πλέει για το μέσα λιμάνι 
51-17-N.jpg 
Αφιξη πέμπτη : ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ στο έξω. Από καπνίλα οι εξατμίσεις πάνε καλά.  
51-18-N.jpg 
¶φιξη έκτη : Το BARI EXPRESS από Μύκονο με περίεργη ευθυγράμμιση πολύ κοντά στο νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα και το πράσινο φανάρι έρχεται για το έξω λιμάνι. Καπετάνιος ο Γιώργος Σαμιωτάκης 
51-19-N.jpg 
Όι καβοδέτες παίρνουν επάνω το βιλάι για να καπελώσουν τους κάβους. Πρόσω για να σταματήσει. Ο καταπέλτης έχει πέσει για εξοικονόμηση χρόνου. Στο μέσα λιμάνι η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ. 
51-20-N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Αναχώρηση 11.15 από Μύκονο. Η ημέρα πρέπει να ήταν Σάββατο. 
51-21-N.jpg 
Από την πλώρη περνάει το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. 
51-23-N.jpg 
που στρίβει αριστερά για Μύκονο 
51-24-N.jpg 
Το BARI EXPRESS φεύγει. Η αυλαία πέφτει.  
51-25-N.jpg 
Μένουμε με την εικόνα μιας από τις ωραιότερες πλώρες που ταξίδεψαν στο Αιγαίο. Αν όχι της ωραιότερης. 
51-26-N.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Karystos είσαι απίθανος.Σε ευχαριστούμε._

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφιες και πολύ εύστοχες οι περιγραφές σου φίλε karystos. Δυστυχώς για εμας τους "παλαβούς" οι μανούβρες για το μέσα λιμάνι τελειώνουν αλλά αρχίζουν οι νέες μανούβρες για το "νέο" εξω λιμάνι που μετά το "νεο" λιμενοβραχίονα είναι εξίσου δύσκολες και θα μείνουν σίγουρα και αυτές στην ιστορία.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου polykas αν εγώ είμαι απίθανος εσύ τι είσαι; Όπως και να έχει
το πράγμα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.  
Σε ότι λέει ο φίλος natsios έχει βέβαια δίκιο. Το νέο έξω λιμάνι 
είναι ένα ναυτικό ατόπημα, πολύ χειρότερο από το παλιό μέσα λιμάνι, 
αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το μόνο, αφού είναι ένα τεχνοκρατικό κατασκεύασμα, ψυχρό και άναυτο. Το μέσα είχε άλλη ψυχή. 'Ηταν για καραβολάτρες. 
Μόνο το ρεμέτζο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ να έχει ζήσει μιά φορά κανείς, φτάνει για να καταλάβει τι λέω. Αν μάλιστα εφαρμοζόταν και η καφρίλα του ISP code, που θέλει να μας απαγορεύσει να μπαίνουμε στα λιμάνια μας, δηλαδή θέλει να μας ξεκόψει από τη ρίζα μας, που είναι η θάλασσα, τότε αστα να πάνε. Ευτυχώς για την ώρα ακόμη και οι "αρμόδιοι" που υπέγραψαν αυτό το έκτρωμα έχουν καταλάβει ότι δεν εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα και κάνουν την πάπια. Ως πότε όμως;  
Βάζω μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία από το μέσα λιμάνι. Η ΗΡΩ πουλιέται. Δε χρειάζεται πια. Ήταν η λάντζα που για χρόνια έπαιρνε τον πλωριό κάβο από τα βαπόρια και τον έδινε στο ντόκο για να καπελωθεί στην έξω μπίντα. Αγαντάρανε πάνω στον κάβο τα βαπόρια και γυρίζανε την πλώρη στο Βοριά για να πλαγιοδετήσουνε στο μέσα κόκκινο. Τότε που δεν υπήρχανε βέβαια 
Καμέβες, προπελάκια και τζόιστικ. Το σκάφος δίπλα ανήκε στον καπτα 
Νικόλα Κομνό, πλοιοκτήτη του ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ. 
51-27-N.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θα πω κι εγώ ένα δημόσιο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο karystos για το πολύτιμο αρχείο του που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας αλλά και για τα καπετανίστικα και ναυτικά(και το λέω ανεπιφύλακτα) σχόλια του... έχω μείνει άναυδος! Να είσαι καλά... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικα ολοκληρωμενη παρουσιαση φιλε Karystos που βοηθα ακομα περισσοτερο να καταλαβουν οσοι κατα καιρους ρωτανε για τον μυθο της μανουβρας στο μεσα λιμανι. Εκει που εγιναν χιλιαδες δυσκολες μανουβρες και που κατα μαγικο τροπο δεν ειχαμε ποτε σοβαρο ατυχημα. Οσο για την Ηρω και για την προσδεση των δυσκινητων πλοιων στον Εξω Μωλο οι αναμνησεις θα μας συντροφευουν για παντα με συμμαχο τις πολυτιμες φωτογραφιες ολων εσας που ειχατε την προνοια να τα απαθανατισετε. Μια παρακληση μονο. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να σχεδιαστει ενας χαρτης σαν αυτον που μας παρουσιασε ο Karystos αλλα με την θρυλικη παραλλαγη της αριστερης μανουβρας με παρομοια επεξηγηση των των κινησεων των πληρωματων σε συνδυασμο με την ενταση του ανεμου και πως επιδρουσε στην μανουβρα που αν δεν κανω λαθος εγκαινιασε πρωτος ο καπεταν Τζωρτζης.
Karystos ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε rocinante σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.  
Η αριστερή μανούβρα θα είναι η μόνη που θα μας απασχολεί μετά την ολοκλήρωση του νέου λιμανιού, αφού η δεξιά είναι σε αυτό αδύνατη. Η αριστερή μανούβρα στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου ήταν λίγο πιο αργή από τη δεξιά αλλά με δυνατό βοριά πιο ασφαλής. Για πλοία χωρίς προπελάκι ή με «ψυχολογικό» προπελάκι σίγουρα πολύ πιο ενδεδειγμένη. 
ΠΟΡΤΟΛΑΝΟΣ - 1.jpg  

Σε αυτήν το πλοίο δε διαγράφει την φοβερή δεξιά καμπύλη, αλλά μπαίνει στα ίσια, πάντα με δρόμο λόγω του ανέμου στην μπάντα, περίπου στον άξονα της μπούκας. Στην παράλλαξη του μέσα κόκκινου φαναριού αρχίζει η αριστερή στροφή που καταλήγει σε κάρφωμα της πλώρης με οξεία γωνία στο ντόκο. Από εδώ και στο εξής αναλαμβάνουν υπηρεσία το προπελάκι και κυρίως ο Βοριάς, που σπρώχνει την πλώρη μακριά από το μώλο, γυρίζοντάς την αριστερά, ενώ οι μηχανές κρατάνε την πρύμη στο ίδιο σημείο. Ανάλογα με το πόσο μαγκιόρος ή ριψοκίνδυνος είναι ο καπετάνιος, με το που θα ευθυγραμμιστεί το βαπόρι η πρύμη είναι τόσο κοντά που σχεδόν δεν χρειάζεται ανάποδα.  
Το ρεμέτζο αυτό είναι πιο ασφαλές επειδή το βαπόρι αρχικά εκτίθεται λιγότερο στον πλευρικό άνεμο και στο δεύτερο στάδιο η μανούβρα γίνεται πάνω στον καιρό κι όχι με τον καιρό στα πρύμα να σπρώχνει για τα βράχια. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει με ένα τυπικό φουντάρισμα ή και χωρίς καθόλου. Αυτό βολεύει στην αναχώρηση, επειδή εκεί πρέπει η μηχανή να τα δώσει «όλα» με το «μόλα όλα» για να μπορέσει να στρίψει δεξιά το βαπόρι για να βγει από το λιμάνι, αλλιώς ο άνεμος θα το χτίσει πάνω στο γύρισμα στα βράχια του νότιου λιμενοβραχίονα. Αν φάει ώρα ώσπου να πάρει επάνω την καδένα, ο καιρός θα το πάει το βαπόρι όπου θέλει. 
Με Νοτιά τα πράγματα αλλάζουν τελείως και το ρεμέτζο αυτό γίνεται εντελώς επισφαλές γι αυτό και δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει ποτέ καπετάνιο να το επιχειρεί. Με Βοριά είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο εύκολο και ασφαλές από το δεξί ρεμέτζο, αρκεί βέβαια να έχει κανείς την αίσθηση του χώρου πολύ ανεπτυγμένη, απόλυτο έλεγχο του πλοίου του και εμπιστοσύνη στο πλήρωμα μηχανής και κουβέρτας επειδή αλλιώς η μανούβρα πάει χαμένη. Το να σβουρίζεις ένα βαπόρι 110 μέτρων μέσα σε ένα λιμάνι με απόσταση από την πλώρη 20 μέτρα και από την πρύμη άλλα 20, δεν είναι κι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο. Σίγουρα είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό, με την πλώρη να καρφώνεται στο μώλο και μετά να γράφει ένα αριστερό τόξο περνώντας ξυστά από ό,τι πλεούμενο είναι δεμένο στον Μεγάλο Μώλο. Προσωπικά δε θυμάμαι καν πόσες φορές οι Αιγύπτιοι, που ξεψάριζαν μέσα στις τράτες, δεμένες λίγο πίσω από το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, έχασαν το χρώμα τους (και πιθανόν και δύσοσμη ουσία χρώματος καφέ) σηκώνοντας το κεφάλι και βλέποντας ξαφνικά από πάνω τους το «μαχαίρι» της πλώρης του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ σε απόσταση μέτρων. Βάζανε τις φωνές : « Καπετάνιο, έ Καπετάνιο. Μη μας πνίξεις»! Ο Τζώρτζης τους σφύριζε με τη μπουρού και μετά φώναζε κι αυτός … «Πως πήγε; Κανένα κολιαρούδι βγάλατε»;  
Ένα άλλο ωραίο που είχε πει΄ο Τζώρτζης ήταν όταν τον ρώτησε ο Μάκης ο Στρίντζης "Τι θα γίνει καπτα Κώστα αν μπαίνοντας για τη δεξιά στροφή δε δουλέψει η Καμέβα"; "Αν δε δουλέψει η Καμέβα θα πάμε έξω" είχε απαντήσει αθώα ο Τζώρτζης.

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν εχω λογια πραγματικα εχω μεινει αφωνος. Η ολη κατασταση θυμιζει λιγο Simulator για καπετανιους. Μονο που σε εκεινη την περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να το ξεκινησεις απο την αρχη αμα κανεις λαθος.
Το εχω ξαναπει οτι αυτα τα πλοια εχουν γνωρισει τη Μαγχη και τα κανει να ξεχωριζουν. Πολυ ομως θα ηθελα να δω εναν απο τους καπετανιους του καναλιου αν θα τολμουσε εστω να πλησιασει σε αυτην την τρελα.
 Karystos υπερευχαριστουμε προσωπικα καλυφθηκα πληρως.

----------


## polykas

_Tα έργα προχωρούν.Ορίστε και ορισμένες εικόνες με τον φακό του Λάκη._

P1180152.JPG

P1180157.JPG

P1180163.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είναι *κακό* να χτίζεις στην άμμο παλάτιααααα, ο *ΝΟΤΙΑΣ* θα τα κάνει συντρίμμια ... κομμάτια. Χαίρε πέλαγος μπροστά......

Είδατε *εδώ* στο παλίο λιμάνι  η ρεστία μέσα απο το λιμενοβραχίωνα ανεβαίνει στο μώλο... Τα σχόλια και οι υποθέσεις δικά σας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Natsios

Ε ρε τσιμέντα!! Σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να ενδιαφέρεται και η COSCO με τέτοια επέκταση  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον να μου το θυμηθειτε οτι καποια μερα καποιος εγκεφαλος θα προτεινει να επεκταθει ο λιμενοβραχιωνας μεχρι να κλεισει τελειως ο ορμος και να δημιουργηθει ανοιγμα απο τη μερια του γηπεδου...

----------


## lifeguard

> _Tα έργα προχωρούν.Ορίστε και ορισμένες εικόνες με τον φακό του Λάκη._
> 
> P1180152.JPG
> 
> P1180157.JPG
> 
> P1180163.JPG


Αυτά τα έργα είναι τα χερσαία, τα οποία μάλλον θα τελειώσουν... με τον νέο νότιο λιμενοβραχίωνα τι γίνεται; θα τελειώσει ή θα τον φουντάρει ο νοτιάς;

----------


## Leo

> Αυτά τα έργα είναι τα χερσαία, τα οποία μάλλον θα τελειώσουν... με τον νέο νότιο λιμενοβραχίωνα τι γίνεται; θα τελειώσει ή θα τον φουντάρει ο νοτιάς;


Έχεις ακούσει τα περί γεφυριού της ¶ρτας? Ολημερής το χτίζανε το βράδυ εγκρεμιζόταν... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  κάπως έτσι είναι ο λιμενοβραχιώνας της Τήνου. Ισαπέρα δουλειές. Πρώτα οι ντόκοι και μετά η προφύλαξη :shock:... Made in Greece

----------


## theodoros1908

Έχεις απολυτό δίκιο καπτεν :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μια γρήγορη ενημέρωση με 5 φωτογραφίες που αφορούν την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο λιμάνι. Στην ξηρά περπατάνε οι εργσίες όταν δεν έχει νοτιά, ο λιμενοβραχιώνας.... άστα να πάνε...

Από το προαύλιο του Αγίου Χαράλαμπου γενική θέα των νέων έργων
P1140195.jpg

Από τα σφαγεία (λίγο πιο πέρα) κακή λήψη λόγω ήλιου
P1140197.jpg

Από το πασακρωτήρι γενική θέα χωρίς αλλαγές
P1140267.jpg

Από θαλάσσης (Θεολόγος Π) σήμερα το πρωί...
P1140438.jpg


Η έκπληξη είναι ο λιμενοβραχίωνας, όπου δεν εκτελούνται εργασίες και απ ότι βλέπετε.... έχει αρχίσει τα σλάλομ....
P1140440.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ο φιλος Leo μαλλον δεν ειναι πληρως ενημερωμενος. Οπως ενημερωθηκα την στιγμη της αναχωρησης του γινοντουσαν οι πρωτες δοκιμες ενος νεου συστηματος που προκειται να εγκαινιαστει απο το φετινο καλοκαιρι στην Τηνο. Ο νεος τηλεκατευθυνομενος πτυσομενος λιμενοβραχιωνας μια συμπαραγωγη της μογγολιας με την Ουγκαντα οπου θα ειναι δυνατη η επιλεκτικη τοποθετηση του αναλογως των καιρικων συνθηκων.
Μα ειμαστε σοβαροι? Ειναι φανερο οτι απο το προ δημηνου ταξιδι μου εχουν χαθει κι αλλα μπλοκια και μαλιστα το τελευταιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το που στεκεται. Ενταξει μπορει να σταματησαν οι εργασιες ισως γιατι να θεωρειται επικινδυνο να εκτελουνται εργασιες. Μα γιατι συνεχιζουν τα εργα στην ξηρα???
Και ενταξει φτιαξαμε την προβλητα και το καλοκαιρι συνεχιζουμε και εξω και ολοι λενε μπραβο. Εαν ομως επαναληφθει η προηγουμενη θυελλα και ξανακαταστραφουν τα εργα στην ξηρα θα αναζητηθουν οι υπευθυνοι του σκορπισματος τοσων χρηματων στις ορεξεις των νοτιαδων?
Ωχ καημενε και τι εγινε; θα ξεκινησουμε απο την αρχη με τον ιδιο σχεδιασμο...

----------


## polykas

_Kατασκευή ραμπών στο λιμάνι απέναντι από το ''Mariner_*''


*P2070514.JPG

P2070521.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> _Kατασκευή ραμπών στο λιμάνι απέναντι από το ''Mariner_*''*


Εεεεεε??????????
Στη δευτερη φωτο τι βλεπουν τα ματακια μου στη θαλασσα. Καλα ειμαστε που μπροστα. Τερμα τα λαστιχα αυτικινητων!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Τα μάτια σου θα δουν τώρα. Στις 2/2/09...οι ντόκοι του νέου λιμανιού. Οι ράμπες τώρα είναι 4.

P1140420.jpg

P1140432.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Τα μάτια σου θα δουν τώρα. Στις 2/2/09...οι ντόκοι του νέου λιμανιού. Οι ράμπες τώρα είναι 4.


Μαλιστα. Εγω βλεπω 4 οπως λες. Και ενα πλαγιοδετημενο 5. Και τουλαχιστον εξω αλλα τρια 8. Και αλλα δυο στο μεσα 10. Και εκει που δενει το Saejet 11.
Θεσεις 11 !!!
Με τρια λιμανια. Το Μεσα, Το εξω και το παραεξω...

----------


## Leo

Παλαιό θέμα που μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ όσες δημοσιεύσεις δεν είχαν σχέση με το κασκευαστικό κομμάτι της επέκτασης του λιμανιού που παραμένει *εδώ*.

----------


## Rocinante

> Παλαιό θέμα που μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ όσες δημοσιεύσεις δεν είχαν σχέση με το κασκευαστικό κομμάτι της επέκτασης του λιμανιού που παραμένει *εδώ*.


 Πολυ σωστα καθως ηταν παραλειψη να μην υπαρχει το δελτιο Τηνου μιας και οι ανταποκρισεις ειναι συνεχεις.
Αμα ελθει και το καλοκαιρι  :Wink: ...

----------


## Leo

Διαχωρίστηκαν σήμερα σε δύο θέματα τα περι λιμένος (κατασκευαστεικό) στο παρόν θέμα, ενώ το Δελτίο Τήνου θα το βρείτε *εδώ*.

----------


## polykas

_Eικόνες από την πορεία των έργων στην θέση ''Καλάμια''.

_7.jpg


9.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Γεγονος ειναι ενα για την Τηνο 
σωστη δουλεια στο λιμανι δεν προκειτε να γινει ποτε τα παντα ειναι μπαλωματα και για τις αναγκες του σημερα και του αυριο το τι θα γινει του χρονου δεν μας ενδιαφερει
Για να ειναι ασφαλες το λιμανι το εξω στον γαρμπη και το παραεξω οπως πολυ σωστα το ονομασε ο φιλος rocinante θε πρεπει να προεκτεινουν τον νεο κυματοθραυστη με κατευθυνση στον καβο της Συρου αλλα 100 μετρα
Και θα ειναι  παντα μονο για πλοια εως 120-130 μετρα

----------


## Rocinante

> Γεγονος ειναι ενα για την Τηνο 
> σωστη δουλεια στο λιμανι δεν προκειτε να γινει ποτε τα παντα ειναι μπαλωματα και για τις αναγκες του σημερα και του αυριο το τι θα γινει του χρονου δεν μας ενδιαφερει
> Για να ειναι ασφαλες το λιμανι το εξω στον γαρμπη και το παραεξω οπως πολυ σωστα το ονομασε ο φιλος rocinante θε πρεπει να προεκτεινουν τον νεο κυματοθραυστη με κατευθυνση στον καβο της Συρου αλλα 100 μετρα
> Και θα ειναι παντα μονο για πλοια εως 120-130 μετρα


Σωστος ο φιλος roussosf αλλα... εκει θα ξεκινησει ενα αλλο προβλημα. Απο που θα φυγει ενα πλοιο αν συμβει καποια αναποδια. Κανεις το παραεξω πιο ασφαλες αλλα το εξω λαιμητομο. Για το μεσα δεν συζηταμε...
Πολυ φοβαμε οτι θα βλεπουμε για αρκετα χρονια σκηνες σαν ΑΥΤΗ που αποθανατησε ενας συμπατριωτης μας στην χειωνιατικη κακοκαιρια που διελυσε τα παντα.Προσεξτε το επιπεδο της θαλασσας. Αν υπολογησουμε δε οτι το κλιμα αλλαζει και τα φαινομενα αυτα θα ειναι πιο συχνα και εντονοτερα βραστα...

----------


## sylver23

αυτο ειναι που λεμε --καλα ειναι ενα μαγαζι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΥΜΑ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Natsios

> αυτο ειναι που λεμε --καλα ειναι ενα μαγαζι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΥΜΑ


Τι το πέρασες το νησί. Πίνεις καφέ και τα πόδια σου βρέχοντε στη θάλασσα :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> Σωστος ο φιλος roussosf αλλα... εκει θα ξεκινησει ενα αλλο προβλημα. Απο που θα φυγει ενα πλοιο αν συμβει καποια αναποδια. Κανεις το παραεξω πιο ασφαλες αλλα το εξω λαιμητομο. Για το μεσα δεν συζηταμε...
> Πολυ φοβαμε οτι θα βλεπουμε για αρκετα χρονια σκηνες σαν ΑΥΤΗ που αποθανατησε ενας συμπατριωτης μας στην χειωνιατικη κακοκαιρια που διελυσε τα παντα.Προσεξτε το επιπεδο της θαλασσας. Αν υπολογησουμε δε οτι το κλιμα αλλαζει και τα φαινομενα αυτα θα ειναι πιο συχνα και εντονοτερα βραστα...


αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ειπα οτι οτι γινετε ειναι μονο για σημερα
ο κυματοθραυστης επρεπε να γινει απο την μεση περιπου του παλιου μωλου (γηπεδο -φαναρι)ωστε να εχει αρκετο χωρο για ρεμετζο με καθε καιρο και μεγαλυτερα πλοια
φιλε οσο για το βιντεο εχω πλυνει και εγω το αυτοκινητο μου στην Παλλαδα τζαμπα......

----------


## polykas

_Roci ασκήσεις του Π.Ν στο λιμάνι της Τήνου χθές..._

P3110149.JPG

P3110150.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> _Roci ασκήσεις του Π.Ν στο λιμάνι της Τήνου χθές..._


Δεν ειναι ασκησεις.Τον Λακη ψαχνουνε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είχα γράψει παλίοτερα προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το λιμάνι είναι σχεδιασμένο για πλοία με μήκος 70m ή 100m όταν έχει μπουνάτσα με βύθισμα όχι πάνω από 3m. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό περιγράφει τα πλοία της δκαετίας του '80 το πολύ των αρχών του '90.

----------


## roussosf

> Όπως είχα γράψει παλίοτερα προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το λιμάνι είναι σχεδιασμένο για πλοία με μήκος 70m ή 100m όταν έχει μπουνάτσα με βύθισμα όχι πάνω από 3m. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό περιγράφει τα πλοία της δκαετίας του '80 το πολύ των αρχών του '90.


δεν εχει αδικο 
το λιμανι γινετε με προγραμματισμο και μετρο το F/B ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ

----------


## roussosf

να το δω και να μην το πιστεψω
Σημερα στην τοπικη εφημεριδα των Κυκλαδων ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ(φυλλο 16/3/2009) στην σελιδα 6 εχει μακετα για το πως θα γινει ο νεος τουριστικος σταθμος στο λιμανι της Τηνου,
μαλιστα εχει και δυο κρουαζιεροπλοια μεγεθους costa lines και βαλε .για του λογου το αληθες 
http://users.forthnet.gr/syr/typokyk...koinignomi.pdf
Leo δες στην φωτο ποιος ειναι πρωτη θεση πιστα

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε roussosf δες ΑΥΤΟ πριν ενα χρονο. :Very Happy: 
Ωστε εγινε και η επισημη παρουσιαση. Ας ειναι. Βρεθηκε ομως κανενας απο τους παρευρισκομενους να υποβαλει καμια ερωτηση για το υπερσυγχρονο προ εικοσαετιας αυτο εργο. Τα κρουαζιεροπλοια μπορουν να περιμενουν. Το ερωτημα ειναι τα ακτοπλοικα θα μπορουν να δενουν με ασφαλεια?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι μακέτα του λιμανιού για τις μπουνάτσες, άλλη μέρα θα σας δείξουμε και την άλλη πλευρά της μακέτας  :Razz: . Το Costa Condcordia είναι το αριστερό, για το δεξί νομίζω το Voyager of the Seas. Δεν πάμε καλάαααααααααα, να σοβαρευτούμεεεεεε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  έχουμε ξεφύγει εντλώς....:sad:

----------


## Natsios

> Φιλε roussosf δες ΑΥΤΟ πριν ενα χρονο.
> Ωστε εγινε και η επισημη παρουσιαση. Ας ειναι. Βρεθηκε ομως κανενας απο τους παρευρισκομενους να υποβαλει καμια ερωτηση για το υπερσυγχρονο προ εικοσαετιας αυτο εργο. Τα κρουαζιεροπλοια μπορουν να περιμενουν. Το ερωτημα ειναι τα ακτοπλοικα θα μπορουν να δενουν με ασφαλεια?


Μπράβο roci, Και ελεγα που το εχω ξαναδει που το εχω ξαναδει.... Θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω τα σχόλια των παρευρισκομενων...

----------


## roussosf

> Αυτό είναι μακέτα του λιμανιού για τις μπουνάτσες, άλλη μέρα θα σας δείξουμε και την άλλη πλευρά της μακέτας . Το Costa Condcordia είναι το αριστερό, για το δεξί νομίζω το Voyager of the Seas. Δεν πάμε καλάαααααααααα, να σοβαρευτούμεεεεεε  έχουμε ξεφύγει εντλώς....:sad:


Leo εμείς εχουμε ξεφύγει η αυτοι που τα πιστευουν παρευρισκομενοι παρατρεχαμενοι & ΣΙΑ
εκτος και αν αυτοι που πηγαινουν σε αυτες τις παρουσιασεις ειναι για να μαζευτουν και μετα να πανε στη ΜΠΟΥΡΟΥ στα Κιονια για την συνεχεια 
Εγω παντως την Μ Παρασκευη θα παω στην Αγαπιανη για αχινους

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00594.JPG

DSC00595.JPG
κατα το ταξιδι μας την περασμενη κυριακη, το ματι μου εντοπισε το tinos sky. γνωριζουμε κατι γι αυτο, τι δρομολογιο εκτελει?

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο φιλε Κωστα εχει πολυ καιρο να κανει δρομολογια. 
Εκανε το κλασσικο Δηλος Μυκονος. Θεωρειται κατα καποιο τροπο ο αντικαταστατης του Μεγαλοχαρη αλλα περασε παντα απαρατηρητο μιας και για ενα περιεργο λογο ποτε δεν αγαπηθηκε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τεικά αυτό που υποψιαζόμασταν και έγραφα με επιφύλαξη ότι το λιμάνι είναι σχεδιασμένο για τη δεκαετία του '80 επιβεβαιώθηκε. Στη συνέντευξη τύπου του ΓΓ λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής στην εισήγηση ειπώθηκε (η επισήμανση δικιά μου):

"Κλασσική περίπτωση αρνητικού αποτελέσματος είναι το λιμάνι
της Τήνου, το οποίο ξεκίνησε με μία μελέτη το 1980, και εκεί έχουν
γίνει ορισμένα λάθη, τα οποία προσπαθήσαμε να τα αποτρέψουμε την
τελευταία στιγμή, ή και πριν από την τελευταία στιγμή, μπορέσαμε να
τα περιορίσουμε.
Αλλά βλέπετε ότι πολλές φορές όταν ορισμένα έργα εκτελούνται
από τους τοπικούς φορείς, εκεί προέχουν τα τοπικά συμφέροντα, οι
τοπικές εκτιμήσεις. Δηλαδή πολλές φορές ενδιαφέρονται αν θα
εξυπηρετήσουν τα καταστήματα που έχουν τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα στην
παραλία και λιγότερο ενδιαφέρονται αν το λιμάνι θα είναι κατάλληλο
να υποδεχθεί μεγάλα πλοία."

Και στο ενημερωτικό σημείωμα:
Η κατασκευή του περίφημου προστατευτικού λιμενοβραχίονα είναι
χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση τοπικιστικού εγωισμού και άγνοιας των αναγκών ελιγμού
των σύγχρονων πλοίων με αποτέλεσμα ο λιμένας αυτός που αποτελεί μέγιστο
προορισμό θρησκευτικού τουρισμού να αδυνατεί πλέον να υποδεχτεί σύγχρονα
επιβατηγά μεγάλου μεγέθους με πολλαπλές συνέπειες για την τοπική οικονομία.

----------


## Leo

Μια ενημέρωση για την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο λιμάνι της Τήνου με μιά "αφ' υψηλού" φωτογραφία. Επιμέρους φωτογραφίες αύριο.

P11701201.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια πιο κοντινή θέα τω έργων.

Το έξω λιμάνι, οι δυό νέες θέσεις.
P1170278.jpg


Το πάρα-έξω λιμάνι.. επίτηδες έβγαλα τον Απιλιώτη για να συγκρίνετε τάξη μεγέθους (σε αντιστοίχιση με το μήκος των νέων ντόκων που θα πλαγιοδετούν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P1170284.jpg

P1170286.jpg

P1170279.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που θα προσεγγίζουν το λιμάνι της Τήνου, καλέ μου φίλε Λεό θα είναι ειδικής παραγγελίας..._

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Leo για την ανταποκριση αλλα να πω οτι και εσυ και ο Polykas ειστε σκουριασμενα μυαλα διοτι δεν μπορειτε να αντιληφθειτε τον υπερμοντερνο σχεδιασμο του εργου του αιωνος για την νησο Τηνο που αποδεικνειεται και απο την τελευταια φωτογραφια σου οπου για να ανιμετωπισθει το προβλημα των νοτιοδυτικων ανεμων δημιουργηθηκε γωνιακη θεση προσδεσης  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  οπου τα πλοια θα δενουν ακουμποντας στους υδραυλικους προσκρουτηρες με ασφαλεια και απο οτι πληροφορουμε το θεμα του σκαμπανευασματος των πλοιων θα λυθει διοτι τα πλοια του μελλοντος θα μπορουν με την βοηθεια πυρηνοκινητων αντλιων να γεμιζουν και να αδειαζουν σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου ειδικες δεξαμενες οπου θα κρατουν το πλοιο σταθερο συν του οτι οι μελετητες του εργου εισηγηθηκαν να αγοραστει απο το λιμενικο ταμειο το Regent Sky δια να χρησιμοποιηθει ως μετακινουμενος κυματοθραυστης οπου στα προτυπα του θυροπλοιου θα ονομαστει κυματοθραυσοπλοιο (Βεβαιως βεβαιως).
Εχετε δε λαθος και στο θεμα των κρουαζιεροπλοιων διοτι και εκει υπαρχει η προβλεψη οτι τα κρουαζιεροπλοια του μελλοντος θα γινονται απο διαφορα εξωτικα υλικα οπου θα γινεται κανονικα η πλαγιοδετηση αφου πρωτα με το πατημα ενος ειδικου κομβιου θα γινεται η σαρωση του χωρου και τα πλοια θα παιρνουν το σχημα της τεθλασμενης προβλητας !!!!
Και αν νομιζετε οτι υπερβαλω θυμηθητε την προ τριαντακονταετιας σειρα επιστημονικης φαντασιας Star Treck οπου εμφανιζοντουσαν κινητα μεσα επικοινωνιας διαθετοντας και οπτικη επαφη με τον συνομιλουντα ομιλουσαν για αντιυλη και ολοι λιδορουσαν τους πεφωτισμενους παραγωγους οτι αυτα δεν προκειται να συμβουν ΠΟΤΕ. 
Για να μην αναφερθω στους αδελφους Right.....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ευχαριστουμε Leo για την ανταποκριση αλλα να πω οτι και εσυ και ο Polykas ειστε σκουριασμενα μυαλα διοτι δεν μπορειτε να αντιληφθειτε τον υπερμοντερνο σχεδιασμο του εργου του αιωνος για την νησο Τηνο που αποδεικνειεται και απο την τελευταια φωτογραφια σου οπου για να ανιμετωπισθει το προβλημα των νοτιοδυτικων ανεμων δημιουργηθηκε γωνιακη θεση προσδεσης  οπου τα πλοια θα δενουν ακουμποντας στους υδραυλικους προσκρουτηρες με ασφαλεια και απο οτι πληροφορουμε το θεμα του σκαμπανευασματος των πλοιων θα λυθει διοτι τα πλοια του μελλοντος θα μπορουν με την βοηθεια πυρηνοκινητων αντλιων να γεμιζουν και να αδειαζουν σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου ειδικες δεξαμενες οπου θα κρατουν το πλοιο σταθερο συν του οτι οι μελετητες του εργου εισηγηθηκαν να αγοραστει απο το λιμενικο ταμειο το Regent Sky δια να χρησιμοποιηθει ως μετακινουμενος κυματοθραυστης οπου στα προτυπα του θυροπλοιου θα ονομαστει κυματοθραυσοπλοιο (Βεβαιως βεβαιως).
> Εχετε δε λαθος και στο θεμα των κρουαζιεροπλοιων διοτι και εκει υπαρχει η προβλεψη οτι τα κρουαζιεροπλοια του μελλοντος θα γινονται απο διαφορα εξωτικα υλικα οπου θα γινεται κανονικα η πλαγιοδετηση αφου πρωτα με το πατημα ενος ειδικου κομβιου θα γινεται η σαρωση του χωρου και τα πλοια θα παιρνουν το σχημα της τεθλασμενης προβλητας !!!!
> Και αν νομιζετε οτι υπερβαλω θυμηθητε την προ τριαντακονταετιας σειρα επιστημονικης φαντασιας Star Treck οπου εμφανιζοντουσαν κινητα μεσα επικοινωνιας διαθετοντας και οπτικη επαφη με τον συνομιλουντα ομιλουσαν για αντιυλη και ολοι λιδορουσαν τους πεφωτισμενους παραγωγους οτι αυτα δεν προκειται να συμβουν ΠΟΤΕ. 
> Για να μην αναφερθω στους αδελφους Right.....


 πες τα χρυσοστομε! ευστοχος σε αυτα που γραφεις με τον δικο σου χιουμοριστικο τονο.

----------


## Leo

Ομολογώ ροσι είσαι εξαιρετικός στο σχολιασμό σου!

----------


## polykas

_Το Μinerva χθές στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου...._

_Coryright Lakis._

P5150089 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## notias

ΤΟ MINERVA ΧΘΕΣ  :Wink: 

100_3399.JPG

100_3402.JPG

100_3405.JPG

100_3407.JPG

100_3415.JPG

----------


## notias

ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ Ο ΛΕΥΤΕΡΑΚΗΣ  :Razz:  ΑΠΟ 01:00 ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΔΩ .

100_3419.JPG

100_3421.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φύσηξε και Νοτιάς στην Τήνο.... Ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο Νοτιά με τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου.Κάτι χρωστάς ακόμη..._

----------


## Rocinante

Μα συγνωμη θελω να αγιασω και δεν με αφηνετε.
Τι εκανε παλι ο Βελαλο !!!!!!!!!
Αυτα....


Τι αυτα ΜΩΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ τι βλεπουν τα ματακια μου......
Φιλε Νοτια τα φωτα σου. Θελεις δηλαδη να μου πεις οτι κατεβηκαν επιβατες απο το Μινερβα με βαρκες και περασαν μαλιστα και μεσα απο την τρυπα του λιμενοβραχιωνα.
Που εισαι Κωστακη Τογια να δεις γλεντια !!!!!!!

----------


## notias

ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ  :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

¶ντε να φύσαγε κανενα βοριαδακι να δω τι θα γινοτανε η κρουαζιέρα!!
Μηπως υπάρχει καμια φωτογραφία απο τις μανούβρες του Ελ Βενιζέλος?

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι δές στο θέμα του Πλοίου... (σε χάσαμε)  :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

> Ε ναι δές στο θέμα του Πλοίου... (σε χάσαμε)


Ευχαριστώ Leo. (επανέρχομαι)

----------


## roussosf

ενα αλλο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στο λιμανι της ΤΗΝΟΥ

pene.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> ενα αλλο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στο λιμανι της ΤΗΝΟΥ


Πω Πω εχω να κρυψω και τα χειμωνιατικα.....
(Ειδα την πλωρια ντουλαπα και το θυμηθηκα. :Very Happy: )

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ένα υπέροχο βιντεάκι έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά για τους φίλους μας τους Τηνιακούς...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ένα υπέροχο βιντεάκι έτσι για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά για τους φίλους μας τους Τηνιακούς...


Φιλε Νικο, πραγματι υπεροχο βιντεακι ,που μας ταξιδευει σε μια πανδαισια ιστορικων πλοιων συνοδεια ενος πανεμορφου νησιωτικου τραγουδιου το οποιο ταιριαζει απολυτα , δημιουργοντας ενα τελειο συνδιασμο που εγειρει το συναισθημα, και φερνει στον νου ομορφες νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Καταμαραν 1 στο λιμανι της Τηνου... Δελτιο Τηνου παρελθοντων ετων...

MAIL 004.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

*ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΔΙΑΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ 1999 - 2006*

----------


## Natsios

Τηνιακοπαρέα, τι γίνεται με το νεο-νεο λιμάνι? Υπάρχει καμια πρόοδος? Φτασαν τα τσιμεντα τα κιόνια ή όχι ακόμα?
Για στηλτε καμια φωτο

----------


## Trakman

> Τηνιακοπαρέα, τι γίνεται με το νεο-νεο λιμάνι? Υπάρχει καμια πρόοδος? Φτασαν τα τσιμεντα τα κιόνια ή όχι ακόμα?
> Για στηλτε καμια φωτο


Φίλε Νάτσιε δεν ξέρω πως πάνε τα έργα, αλλά σίγουρα λιμενοβραχίονα να προστατεύει ΕΞΩ από το λιμάνι πρώτη φορά βλέπω!!! Χαχαχα!! :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

Trakakis_P7272585.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Φίλε Νάτσιε δεν ξέρω πως πάνε τα έργα, αλλά σίγουρα λιμενοβραχίονα να προστατεύει ΕΞΩ από το λιμάνι πρώτη φορά βλέπω!!! Χαχαχα!!:mrgreen:
> 
> Trakakis_P7272585.jpg


Οριστε, παλι γελανε μαζι μας! Τωρα για να καταλαβω, σε ποιο λιμανι αναφερεσαι γιατι τα εχουμε μπόλικα τωρα.

----------


## Trakman

> ......Τωρα για να καταλαβω, σε ποιο λιμανι αναφερεσαι....


Εδώ σε θέλω!! Παλιό? Νέο? Ακόμα πιο νέο?!?:-D:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Μιας και σας έχω συνηθίσει με ρεπορτάζ απο την Τήνο θα σας δώσω την κατάσταση του πολυσυζητημένου έργου στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου, χωρίς να το σχολιάσω. Αυτό το αφήνω σε εσάς.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι οι φωτογραφίες αφορούν το πάρα-έξω λιμάνι. Στο έξω λιμάνι γίνονται τα μπετά στις δυό νέες ράμπες ....  σε ρυθμούς χελώνας, ενώ για το λιμενοβραχίωνα ούτε κουβέντα να γίνεται.... Το "έκτρωμα", περιμένει τους επόμενους νοτιάδες  :Cool: .

tinos01.JPG

tinos02.JPG

tinos03.JPG

tinos04.JPG

tinos05.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Για θυμήστε μου κατι ρε παιδια γιατι προσπαθώ να βάλω την εικονα λίγο στο μυαλό μου απο εδω μακρυα που ειμαι φετος. Ποια ειναι η απόσταση του νέου ντόκου πρυμοδετήσεως στο εξω-εξω λιμάνι απο το κόκκινο φανάρι? Θέλω να πω αν έρθει πχ το blue star 1 το πάσχα και πρυμοδετήσει στο εξω-εξω λιμάνι παράλληλα με το ντοκο του κόκκινου φαναριού η πλώρη του που θα φτάνει? γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι θα βγαίνει πέρα απο το κοκκινο φάρο?

----------


## Leo

> Για θυμήστε μου κατι ρε παιδια γιατι προσπαθώ να βάλω την εικονα λίγο στο μυαλό μου απο εδω μακρυα που ειμαι φετος. Ποια ειναι η απόσταση του νέου ντόκου πρυμοδετήσεως στο εξω-εξω λιμάνι απο το κόκκινο φανάρι? Θέλω να πω αν έρθει πχ το blue star 1 το πάσχα και πρυμοδετήσει στο εξω-εξω λιμάνι παράλληλα με το ντοκο του κόκκινου φαναριού η πλώρη του που θα φτάνει? γιατί μου φαίνεται οτι θα βγαίνει πέρα απο το κοκκινο φάρο?


Είσαι σωστός, αυτό θα γίνει... και φυσικά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα φυσάει βοριάς, γιατί θα ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο όταν μπουνατσάρει. Με απλά λόγια Blue Star 1/2 δεν θα πηγαίνουν έξω ή παραέξω εκτός και είναι 
άπνοια. Τα λεφτά τελείωσαν ότι έγινε έγινε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Natsios

> Είσαι σωστός, αυτό θα γίνει... και φυσικά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα φυσάει βοριάς, γιατί θα ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο όταν μπουνατσάρει. Με απλά λόγια Blue Star 1/2 δεν θα πηγαίνουν έξω ή παραέξω εκτός και είναι 
> άπνοια. Τα λεφτά τελείωσαν ότι έγινε έγινε .


Καπετάνιε και άπνοια να είναι τι θα γίνει? Θα πέσει εκει στο παραέξω  με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνει και άλλο τη μπούκα του έξω λιμανιού? Κατά τα άλλα κάναμε θέσεις για καμια δεκαρια καινουργια πλοία και εδω καλα καλά δεν μπαίνουν δύο το πολύ τρια. Εκτώς αν στο μέλλον τα πλοία θα έχουν το μέγεθος του Τinos sky. Τελως πάντων τα ίδια και τα ίδια πάλι. Οπως είπες οτι έγινε έγινε. Μόνο που αυτο που έγινε δεν έδειξε ακόμα τις επιπτώσεις του στο νησί

----------


## Leo

> Καπετάνιε και άπνοια να είναι τι θα γίνει? Θα πέσει εκει στο παραέξω με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνει και άλλο τη μπούκα του έξω λιμανιού? Κατά τα άλλα κάναμε θέσεις για καμια δεκαρια καινουργια πλοία και εδω καλα καλά δεν μπαίνουν δύο το πολύ τρια. Εκτώς αν στο μέλλον τα πλοία θα έχουν το μέγεθος του Τinos sky. Τελως πάντων τα ίδια και τα ίδια πάλι. Οπως είπες οτι έγινε έγινε. Μόνο που αυτο που έγινε δεν έδειξε ακόμα τις επιπτώσεις του στο νησί


Θεωρώ ότι τις έδειξε. Με τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο δεν πάτησε κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο νησί εδώ και μήνες... Θα αφήσω τα σχόλια γαι τον ροσινάντε απο την Κυριακή...  Δεν ξέρω, αλλά προσωπικά δεν χάρηκα μανούβρες μέσα αυτή την φορά, παρόλο που απο βοριάδες 7+χορτάσαμε και οι εμπαθείς ομάδες καραβολατρών "επέζησαν"  :Very Happy: . Θα σχολιάσω σε άλλα θέματα το τι και πως.

----------


## roussosf

Φημες λενε οτι τωρα που θα ξεκινησει τις κρουαζιερες στην Μεσογειο το Celebrity EQUINOX εχει μεσα στα πλανα του και το λιμανι της Τηνου 
τωρα ποιο απο όλα τα λιμανια (το εξω -το παραέξω - το εξω απ εδω ) μην με ρωτατε δεν ξερω περισσότερα......

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στο μεσα θα πεφτει με αριστερη στροφη στο 1 μετρο απο το ντοκο

----------


## roussosf

μην το γελας 
μπορει εχει ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ

----------


## Rocinante

Συμπληρωνω το ρεπορταζ του Leo απο θαλασσης.
Και δεν θα σχολιασω τιποτα...

P8080052.JPG

P8080053.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Και δεν θα σχολιασω τιποτα...



Ε, Μας το χαλας τωρα! και εμεις περιμεναμε εσενα.....

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε, Μας το χαλας τωρα! και εμεις περιμεναμε εσενα.....


Τι να σου πω ρε Νατσιε μη με τσιγκλας.
Ωραια η πλατεια οριστε...
Και μεσα θα φυτεψουμε αγκιναρες για το ετησιο φεστιβαλ.
Και το νησακι με τους 3 σταυρους μου εδωσε μια ιδεα.
Του χρονου το πασχα να κανουμε αναπαρασταση της σταυρωσης. 
Και ξερεις ποιους θα πρεπει να σταυρωσουμε.
Και αν νομιζει ο μεσαιος οτι θα αναστηθει τον γελασανε.
Οποιος και να ειναι αυτος...
Ο αρχιτεκτονας, ο εργολαβος, καποιοι φωστηρες του νησιου μας δεν ξερω...
Και τι να το κανουμε τωρα? Γιατι κατι πρεπει να γινει.
Να εφευρουμε κανα καινουριο αθλημα?
Τι θα ελεγες Cement Golf ???? Να γεμισουμε την εκταση αυτη με τρυπες. Και αντι για μπαστουνια να εχουμε μακρυλαιμες κολοκυθες. Και αντι για μπαλακια τυροπιττες απο τις μεσκλιες...
Και θα δενουν τα κρουαζιεροπλοια απο μακρυα και θα παρακολουθουν το περιεργο αθλημα των Ζαβων.
Εκτος αν χτισουμε εκει κανα AQUARIUM αλλα μπα θα το παρει ο νοτιας ( Ο καιρος οχι ο συμφορουμιτης με το καταπληκτικο αβαταρ).
Χωρος προσγειωσης διαστημοπλοιων ενδεχομενως. Και σκεψου να διασχησουν ολο το γαλαξια και την ωρα της προσγειωσεις να τρακαρουν στον ντοκο του κοσμοδρομειου της Τηνου.
Γελας Νατσιε γελας?
Το θεωρεις απιθανο.
Ξεχνας τη λιμνοδεξαμενη της Λιβαδας που εγκαινιαστηκε αν θυμαμε καλα επι κυβερνησης Μητσοτακη και αφου τρυπησε 1000 φορες την στεγανοποιησαν και τοτε ειδαν οτι μεσα πεφτουν τα λυματα και ακομα δεν ξερουν που θα φτιαξουν τη μοναδα? Ειναι ομως πανεμορφη εγω ειπα να γινει σταδιο.
Ξεχνας το δρομο Κιονια Αγ. Μαρινα που ειναι δρομος με σημανση και μπαρες και κλισεις στις στροφες αλλα για 200 πρεπει να περασεις πανω απο τα βοτσαλα και την αμμο της παραλιας?
Αααα το αλλο δεν το ξερεις που πηγα με τον Leo στο στενο και ενω βρισκομασταν σε εναν αθλιο κατσικοδρομο ξαφνικα βρεθηκαμε σε ΑΥΤΟ !!!!

P7311047.JPG

Ναι Νατσιε αδελφε μου καλα βλεπεις.
Ειναι η διανοιξη του αυτοκινητοδρομου Ανδρου-Τηνου !!!!!!!!
Οχι δεν σας κανω πλακα αυτο ειναι. Στο μελλον θα καταργηθει η γραμμη Ανδρου - Τηνου με πλοιο.
Αυτο που βλεπεις Νατσιε ειναι μηκος ενος χιλιομετρου και κοιτα δουλεια που επεσε για να σκαψουν το βουνο.
ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
Φαντασου Νατσιε οτι λιγο πριν ο δρομος ηταν τετοιος που πηγαινα μπροστα για να βγαζω τις κοτρωνες και απο πισω ερχοταν ο Leo με το αμαξι !!!!! Αφου του ειπα ρε μπας και εχουν στησει κιολας τα διοδια????
Και γελαγε. Εγω ομως με αυτα που εχω δει στο Νησι μου δεν ημουν και τοσο σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πληρωσουμε κατιτις.
Και μετα μου λες για το λιμανι.
Οριστε θα διοργανωσουμε τουρνουα ψαρεματος....

----------


## Trakman

Πες μου, μετά από τέτοιο γέλιο, πως θα κοιμήθώ?!??!? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Είσαι απίστευτος!!!
(¶σχετα αν η όλη υπόθεση είναι για κλάματα!!! :Wink: )

----------


## Leo

Νάτσιε, ήθελες τα κι ήπαθες τα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Natsios

Γιατι το λες αυτο Leo? Μια χαρα προτάσεις εχει ο φιλτατος. Και αγκιναρες και cement golf κτλ. Ενα βημα μπροστα ειναι παλι (η επομενη μερα).
Γεια σου Roci

----------


## roussosf

> Τι να σου πω ρε Νατσιε μη με τσιγκλας.
> Ωραια η πλατεια οριστε.....
> ..........................
> Αααα το αλλο δεν το ξερεις που πηγα με τον Leo στο στενο και ενω βρισκομασταν σε εναν αθλιο κατσικοδρομο ξαφνικα βρεθηκαμε σε ΑΥΤΟ !!!!
> 
> P7311047.JPG
> 
> Ναι Νατσιε αδελφε μου καλα βλεπεις.
> Ειναι η διανοιξη του αυτοκινητοδρομου Ανδρου-Τηνου !!!!!!!!
> ...


αυτο το νησι πρεπει να εχει πολυ "μεσον "
ολο εργα υποδομής ειναι.........

----------


## xidianakis

> Μιας και σας έχω συνηθίσει με ρεπορτάζ απο την Τήνο θα σας δώσω την κατάσταση του πολυσυζητημένου έργου στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου, χωρίς να το σχολιάσω. Αυτό το αφήνω σε εσάς.
> 
> Διευκρινίζεται ότι οι φωτογραφίες αφορούν το πάρα-έξω λιμάνι. Στο έξω λιμάνι γίνονται τα μπετά στις δυό νέες ράμπες ....  σε ρυθμούς χελώνας, ενώ για το λιμενοβραχίωνα ούτε κουβέντα να γίνεται.... Το "έκτρωμα", περιμένει τους επόμενους νοτιάδες .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51604
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51605
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51606
> ...


τελειο το ρεπορταζ σου ΛΕΟ!.. σ' ευχαριστουμε..

----------


## φανούλα

> αυτο το νησι πρεπει να εχει πολυ "μεσον "
> ολο εργα υποδομής ειναι.........


 Κι επιτυχημένα κιόλας!!! Όλο γκρινιάζεται, γκρινιάζεται και τα καλά δε τα βλέπετε!!! Δεν είδατε στις φώτο του Ρόσι τι ασφαλές που είναι το λιμάνι απέξω:mrgreen:??? Λάδι η θάλασσα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....

----------


## Rocinante

Θα ηθελα να μου επιτρεψετε μια μικρη διευκρινηση στο χθεσινοβραδυνο μου παραληρημα. Οπως ακουσα και στην Τηνο η ζευξη θα γινει πορθμιακως.
Μαιστα...
Γαυριο -Ορμος Μονης - Παντοφλα - Αγ. Θεοδωροι (Leo το εκλησακι που νομιζα οτι εβγαλες φωτογραφια και εσυ νομιζες οτι εγω το εβγαλα και τελικα ας ελπισουμε οτι θα το βγαλει κανας αλλος... ) που ειχαμε μεινει...... α ναι Αγ. Θεοδωροι εαν βεβαια δεν παμε στον πατο το δυσβατου και με τον Autostrada που σας εδειξα στον αλλο Autostrada Πανορμου - Τηνου.
Rocinante εδω ειναι σοβαρο φορουμ και μας εχεις γεμισει με βλακειες σε λιγο θα μας πεις οτι ετοιμαζουν και εγκαταστασεις για υδροπλανα.
Καλα ο Rocinante λεει βλακειες... γιαυτο διαβαστε σας παρακαλω ΑΥΤΟ
Και σας παρακαλω διαβαστε το ολο και εκει που λεει ο Dr λιμενολογος (???) οτι θα καλυφθουν οι αναγκες διακινησης για 25-30 χρονια να επιδειξετε μια ... πως να το πω... σχετικη ψυχραιμια.

Και μια φωτογραφια στο σημειο που μαλλον θα φτιαχτουν οι λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις στο μελλον ( Αλλα πεταμενα λεφτα ) και παρακαλω προσεξτε την κατασταση της θαλασσας μια μερα με σχετικα οχι πολλα μποφορ για την Τηνο...

P7310969.JPG

Νατσιε αδελφε μου Νατσιε.
Εσυ τι λες για ολα αυτα?

----------


## Natsios

Τι να πω φιλε μου, τι να πω? Μα που πας και τα βρισκεις τελος παντων και ζοχαδιαζεσαι? Αφου ξερεις εμας τους τηνιακους μας εχει παρει τα μυαλα ο αερας και αμα μπουνατσαρει σκεφτομαστε τι μ... καναμε.

----------


## Rocinante

Πως αλλαξαν οι εποχες?
Δεκαπενταυγουστος σημερα και ολα τα πλοια της γραμμης βρισκονται στην Μυκονο αυτην την ωρα. Ουτε ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
Καποιοι μοχθησαν παρα πολυ για να το καταφερουν αυτο.
Και οταν θα γινουν και τα εγκαινια του λιμανιου θα βρεθουν εκει και θα προσπαθησουν να μας πεισουν οτι ολα αυτα θα δωσουν μια νεα πνοη στην οικονομια του νησιου, θα ειναι ενα νεο ξεκινημα. Και θα τους χειροκροτησουμε αντι να τους προσφερουμε φρεσκο γιαουρτι για την επιδερμιδα τους.
Και οι γιορτες θα περασουν και τα κρουαζιεροπλοια και τα μεγαλα πλοια της γραμμης θα τα βλεπουμε να περναν απεξω.
Και παλι αυτοι θα βρεθουν να πουν οτι για ολα φταινε οι εφοπλιστες που δεν θελουν να στειλουν τα πλοια και οτι σαμποταρουν το νησι οπως θρασυτατα περσι που εκαναν ΑΥΤΟ
Και ομως θα βρεθουν καποιοι να τους πιστεψουν !!!!
Ας προσεχαμε.
Καλημερα σας και χρονια πολλα...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Leo

Γεια σου Σκορπιέ.... μας τσίμπισες σήμερα  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> .........


θαλαμηγος ειναι!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

P9040166.JPG

P9040170.JPG

P9040175.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Σκορπιέ και για το δεύτερο ρεπορτάζ. Παρατηρώ ότι οι δυό νέες θέσεις της επέκτασης έχουν τελειώσει και είναι σε χρήση από ξηράς σαν χώροι στάθμευσης. Προφανώς επειδή δεν έχουν κλειστεί με περίφραξη δεν έχουν δοθεί σε χρήση. ¶ντε καλορίζικες, με το καλό να δούμε και τα εγκαίνια του πάρα έξω λιμανιού...  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Εδω ο κοσμος χανεται και καποιοι τσακωνονται για την «Ανάδειξη – Ανάπλαση χερσαίας ζώνης Λιμένα Τήνου»

----------


## polykas

> P9040166.JPG
> 
> P9040170.JPG
> 
> P9040175.JPG


Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τον Σκορπιό ,όπως και τον καλό φίλο notia, όπου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε κάποια έκτακτη προσέγγιση πλοίου στην Τήνο και να μήν το φωτογραφήσουν.Όσο για τις δύο νέες θέσεις πρυμοδέτησης απέναντι από το Mariner, θέλω να πω στον αγαπητό φίλο Leo, ότι όντως χρησιμοποιούνται για θέσεις πάρκιγκ των αυτοκινήτων ενοικιαζόμενων δωματίων και δυστυχώς θα αργήσουν να δωθούν σε χρήση γιατί ούτε ο φωτισμός  έχει ολοκληρωθεί ,αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι  δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν
η κατασκευή των στεγάστρων των επιβατών.Αυτό ισχύει και για το εξωτερικό τμήμα από την περιοχή Γαστριά.

----------


## polykas

> ........


_Να πούμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη θαλαμηγός ονομάζεται ''Guilty''και ανήκει στον επιχειρηματία κ.Δάκη Ιωάννου._

----------


## roussosf

αυτα συμβαινουν μονο στην Τηνο
να ερχεσε απο Μυκονο να παιρνεις δεξια το τιμονι για να μπεις στο λιμανι και να σου μπαταρει δεξια και το καραβι.......
κατα τα αλλα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια θα δενουν εξω απο το εξω λιμανι

DSC01694.JPG

----------


## Notis

Καράβια που πιάνανε Τήνο άλλες εποχές, το ξετρύπωσα στο 

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/53245/2/

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

P9130268.JPG

P9130270.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καλημέραααα, ευχαρσιτούμε... ο notias  σίγουρα θα σχολίαζε με το δικό του χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο... Τι κανει βρε ο ....... θα ...... .... .., ο καπετάν Τάσος  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*To πολύ σε ένα μήνα θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα της προέκτασης στην περιοχή ''Καλάμια''.Σημαντική πρόοδο ,όπου έχουν τοποθετηθεί μεγάλα φωτιστικά και πιο μικρά παραδοσιακά φανάρια στα πεζοδρόμια.Έχουν τελειώσει οι ασφαλτοστρώσεις και απομένει λοιπόν σε σύντομο διάστημα να δωθεί σε λειτουργία.*

*Μερικές φωτό.*

polykas---.jpg

polykas 12..jpg

polykas 14..jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *To πολύ σε ένα μήνα θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα της προέκτασης στην περιοχή ''Καλάμια''.Σημαντική πρόοδο ,όπου έχουν τοποθετηθεί μεγάλα φωτιστικά και πιο μικρά παραδοσιακά φανάρια στα πεζοδρόμια.Έχουν τελειώσει οι ασφαλτοστρώσεις και απομένει λοιπόν σε σύντομο διάστημα να δωθεί σε λειτουργία.*
> 
> *Μερικές φωτό.*


 Δοξα τω θεω. Επιτελους γιατι ερχεται και χειμωνας και που θα εδεναν τα πλοια...
Να σε καλα Polykas ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## roussosf

φιλε roci μην γελας 
εγω εχω και ντοκουμεντα και για του λογου το αληθες ιδου
το πλοιο της celebrity περιμενει
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254844861
να φυγει το Πηνελοπη
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254844861
για να δέσει

----------


## Rocinante

> φιλε roci μην γελας 
> εγω εχω και ντοκουμεντα και για του λογου το αληθες ιδου
> το πλοιο της celebrity περιμενει
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254844861
> να φυγει το Πηνελοπη
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1254844861
> για να δέσει


 XAXAXAXAXA!!!!!!
Εχε χαρη που ειναι δυσκολο και θελει χρονο να κατσω να βαλω με το Phototshop το τερας στο παραεξω λιμανι... :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> XAXAXAXAXA!!!!!!
> Εχε χαρη που ειναι δυσκολο και θελει χρονο να κατσω να βαλω με το Phototshop το τερας στο παραεξω λιμανι...


αξιζει ομως για να τρελαθει το συμπαν

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το νεο Λιμανι (Λιμνοδεξαμενη) καπου υπαρχουν και σχαρες που ομως? φαντασου να βρεξει και λιγο                                                   PA130427.JPG

PA130430.JPG

PA130432.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Λάκη για την ενημέρωση είσαι πάντα μέσα στην επικαιρότητα. 
Είναι φναταστικές οι εικόνες να τις βλέπει κανείς και να κλαίει.... Τα μπαλόνια (προσκρουστήρες) του πάρα έξω λιμανιού υπάρχουν ή τα μάζεψε η θάλασσα? ¶ραγε εκείνη η πλευρά ανέβαζε θάλασσιές πάνω στους ντόκους? 

Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω στον ρόσι.... να τα σχολιάσει με το δικό του καυστικό και χιουμοριστικό τρόπο.

----------


## Rocinante

Γιατι ολοι εχουν παρκαρει γυρω απο τους καλαισθητους αυτους φανους. Εχουν μηπως δεσει τα αμαξια τους με αλυσιδες;
Και συ ρε Σκορπιε τι θελεις τις σχαρες. Αν κανανε κατι τετοιο ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εβγαινε και απο εκει νερο. Εδω δεν κανανε το προφανες να δωσουνε μια μικρη κλιση προς τη θαλασσα να μην λιμναζει. Για να πω βεβαια την αληθεια την ολη ιστορια αρχισα να τη βαριεμαι αφου δεν εχω να περιμενω τιποτα. Ακομα και κατι ασχημο να συμβει θα ειναι αναμενομενο.
Περιμενω ποιο αλλο μεγαλο εργο θα εξαγγελθει στο νησι μου.
Κλειστο κολυμβητηριο στην Περαστρα;
Αστεροσκοπειο σον Τσικνια;
Μαρινα στη Λειβαδα;
Σιδηροδρομικη συνδεση Πυργου- Καρδιανης;
Πυρηνικο εργοστασιο στο Κατω Κλεισμα;

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

η κλιση εγινε προς τα μεσα για να γινει ο ντοκος πιο ψηλος και μην κανουν προσθετες ραμπες και να χρειαζεται το καθε καραβι να σημαδευει την ραμπα τωρα με το νεο λιμανι θα κανει αναποδα και οπου τον βολευει θα δενει

----------


## Rocinante

> η κλιση εγινε προς τα μεσα για να γινει ο ντοκος πιο ψηλος και μην κανουν προσθετες ραμπες και να χρειαζεται το καθε καραβι να σημαδευει την ραμπα τωρα με το νεο λιμανι θα κανει αναποδα και οπου τον βολευει θα δενει


 Ναι τωρα που το βλεπω εχεις δικιο. Αλλα η υψομετρικη διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Τα νερα απο που θα φευγουν. Θα περιμενουμε να εξατμιστουν;

----------


## Leo

> Ναι τωρα που το βλεπω εχεις δικιο. Αλλα η υψομετρικη διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Τα νερα απο που θα φευγουν. Θα περιμενουμε να εξατμιστουν;


Αχ καημένε Αντώνη, πάνε πέρα-δώθε 2 φορτωτές με τις κουτάλες κάτω και διώχνουν τα πολλά γρήγορα γρήγορα. Μένει μια μικρή λακούβα που περνάνε τα αμάξια (δεν ψηλιάζονται ότι είναι θάλασσα), 5-6 πλάτσα-πλούτσα και καθαρίσαμε.... :Surprised: ops: Εύχομαι την ημέρα των εγκαινίων να πάθουνε ένα τέτοιο να πάνε με μπρατσάκια.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

μπορει το νερο να το παρουμε και για αφαλατωση    καλημερα .....

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα, επειδή έχω καιρό να τον δω θα πω μια "κακιούλα" να τον πειράξω " ο *Νοτιάς* φταίει " κι ας ήτανε πουνεντογάρμπης... Τα κανε ρόϊδο....  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> Γιατι ολοι εχουν παρκαρει γυρω απο τους καλαισθητους αυτους φανους. Εχουν μηπως δεσει τα αμαξια τους με αλυσιδες;
> Και συ ρε Σκορπιε τι θελεις τις σχαρες. Αν κανανε κατι τετοιο ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εβγαινε και απο εκει νερο. Εδω δεν κανανε το προφανες να δωσουνε μια μικρη κλιση προς τη θαλασσα να μην λιμναζει. Για να πω βεβαια την αληθεια την ολη ιστορια αρχισα να τη βαριεμαι αφου δεν εχω να περιμενω τιποτα. Ακομα και κατι ασχημο να συμβει θα ειναι αναμενομενο.
> Περιμενω ποιο αλλο μεγαλο εργο θα εξαγγελθει στο νησι μου.
> Κλειστο κολυμβητηριο στην Περαστρα;
> Αστεροσκοπειο σον Τσικνια;
> Μαρινα στη Λειβαδα;
> Σιδηροδρομικη συνδεση Πυργου- Καρδιανης;
> Πυρηνικο εργοστασιο στο Κατω Κλεισμα;


μην γελατε γιατι το τελευταιο απ οτι μαθαινω ειναι στη φαση ευρεσης επενδυτη

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Επιστολή έστειλε ο Δήμαρχος Τήνου κ. Σίμος Ορφανός και η Πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου κ. Ευγενία Αλοιμόνου, προς τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Κυκλάδων – Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών, σχετικά με το έργο “Επέκταση Εξωτερικού Έργου Λιμένα Τήνου”, για το θέμα της απομάκρυνσης των ογκολίθων από το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Η Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Κυκλάδων, ανταποκρινόμενη στο αίτημα του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου και του Δήμου Τήνου έστειλε με τη σειρά της έγγραφο προς την εταιρεία «ΘΟΛΟΣ Α.Ε.» στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2009, για να απομακρύνουν τους ογκόλιθους από το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις.
Δείτε το σχετικό έγγραφο εδώ

----------


## roussosf

> Επιστολή έστειλε ο Δήμαρχος Τήνου κ. Σίμος Ορφανός και η Πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου κ. Ευγενία Αλοιμόνου, προς τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Κυκλάδων – Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών, σχετικά με το έργο “Επέκταση Εξωτερικού Έργου Λιμένα Τήνου”, για το θέμα της απομάκρυνσης των ογκολίθων από το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
> Η Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης Κυκλάδων, ανταποκρινόμενη στο αίτημα του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου και του Δήμου Τήνου έστειλε με τη σειρά της έγγραφο προς την εταιρεία «ΘΟΛΟΣ Α.Ε.» στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2009, για να απομακρύνουν τους ογκόλιθους από το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις.
> Δείτε το σχετικό έγγραφο εδώ


μια διευκρινιση 
οταν λες ογκολιθους ενοεις αυτα τα σκορπια μπλοκια που τοποθετησαν σαν προεκταση του λιμενοβραχιονα στο παλιο λιμανι για να πιασουν υποτιθετε τον Γαρμπη?
αλλα συμφωνα με τις φωτο που ανεβασες μαλον ηταν πιο ξυπνιος ο γαρμπης και τους ξεφυγε...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ετσι το γραφει η εφημεριδα  tiniaki.wordpress.com/ τωρα μαλον θα λεει αυτα που ειναι πανω στο μωλο.

----------


## roussosf

τελικα λεει αυτα που ειναι πανω στο μωλο στο εξω λιμανι εκει που ειναι το κοκκινο

----------


## Leo

Λάκη σε μπέρδεψα ε?  :Very Happy: , Συγνώμη που δεν σε ενημέρωσα κόλας, ότι η σχετική κουβέντα για τα την κατάσταση και τα έργα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τα έχουμε μεταφέρει εδώ που έιναι και το σωστό θέμα. Από το Δελτίο Τήνου που ήταν το όποίο αναφέρεται σε κίνήσεισ πλοίων και όχι σε λιμενικά έργα. Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν εδώ.... :Wink:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

καλησπερααα.. οχι εγω εκανα λαθος συγνωμη....

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*Επίσκεψη Γενικού Γραμματέα Ν. Αιγαίου κ. Χαρ. Κόκκινου στην Τήνο*

Posted on Οκτωβρίου 22, 2009 by tiniaki 

ΜΕ Δελτίο Τύπου Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου κ. Χαράλαμπος Κόκκινος μας γνωρίζει ότι μετέβη στην Τήνο την Πέμπτη 22 Οκτωβρίου 2009. Είχε συνάντηση με το Δήμαρχο Τήνου κ. Σίμο Ορφανό και με Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους στο Δημαρχείο Τήνου. Επισκέφθηκαν το Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών (ΚΕΠ) Τήνου. Τα παραπάνω αυτά έργα όπως αναφέρει, υλοποιήθηκαν με πόρους του προγράμματος «ΘΗΣΕΑΣ» προϋπολογισμού περίπου 500.000. Στη συνέχεια ο *κ. Κόκκινος* συνοδευόμενος και από την πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου (ΔΛΤ) Τήνου – ¶νδρου κ. Ευγενία Αλοιμόνου, τον Δήμαρχο Τήνου και Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους, επισκέφθηκε τα λιμενικά έργα του νησιού. Ολοκληρώνονται και παραδίδονται τα «έργα βελτίωσης του εξωτερικού λιμένα Τήνου β΄ φάση», που εντάχθηκαν και χρηματοδοτήθηκαν από το Π.Ε.Π. Νοτίου Αιγαίου με το ποσό των 2,5 εκ. ευρώ επί θητείας του Γενικού Γραμματέα κ. Χαράλαμπου Κόκκινου με φορέα υλοποίησης τη Ν.Α. Κυκλάδων και φορέα λειτουργίας το Δημ. Λιμενικό Ταμείο Τήνου – ¶νδρου. *Έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα της χερσαίας ζώνης του λιμένα Τήνου και εκκρεμεί η ολοκλήρωση του εξωτερικού λιμενοβραχίονα Τήνο για τον οποίο αναμένεται σύντομα εξελίξεις.*
δείτε το Δελτίο Τύπου εδώ

Επιμέλεια ΝΦΝ

Αρχειοθετήθηκε ως : Δήμος Τήνου, Κυκλάδες, Λιμενικό Ταμείο | Comments Off

----------


## Leo

Στο χθεσινό φύλλο της η εφημερίδα _ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΜΩΜΗ_ στη Σελίδα 24 μιλάει για εγκαίνια των νέων εγκαταστάσεων του λιμανιού!!!!! Περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση  :Wink:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Εγκαίνια και παραλαβή έργων Β΄ Φάσης του λιμανιού της Τήνου

Δείτε φωτογραφίες από την τελετή παράδοσης εδώ απο την εφημεριδα τηνιακη.

Το Πηνελοπη.Α δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να δεσει στο νεο λιμανι .

----------


## Natsios

> Εγκαίνια και παραλαβή έργων Β΄ Φάσης του λιμανιού της Τήνου
> 
> Δείτε φωτογραφίες από την τελετή παράδοσης εδώ απο την εφημεριδα τηνιακη.
> 
> Το Πηνελοπη.Α δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να δεσει στο νεο λιμανι .


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ σκορπιε για την ενημερωση.

Όσο για το Πηνελόπη, για να ξαναδέσει έτσι όπως έδεσε με καλό Τηνιακό βοριά νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να φουντάρει τη δεξιά έξω στην παραλία (μην σου πω στην παραγκερια) για να του κρατηθεί η πλώρη :Razz: 
Τι λες καπτεν?

----------


## Leo

Δεν λέω, τι να σας πω? Είμαι πολύ σκεπτικός για την χρήση όλου αυτού του χώρου. Κανείς δεν μας έχει μιλήσει για το ποιες ανάγκες του λιμανιού θα εξυπηρετεί... για μένα παραμένει ένα αίνιγμα.

----------


## roussosf

μην αγχωνεστε 
αν στο μελον δουνε οτι δεν κανει για λιμανι θα το γυρισουν σε πιστα καρτ.
η ακομα και σε χωρο σταθμευσης για τα οχηματα
και ισως αυτο να ειναι και ποιο κερδοφορο για το λιμενικο ταμειο

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*μερικες βραδυνες εικονες απο τον σημερινο νοτια...* 

PB030019.JPG

PB030024.JPG

PB030034.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το λυπάται ο ιδιοκτήτης του αμαξιού να πάει να το πάρει από εκεί ?Εντυπωσιακές φωτό Σκορπιε

----------


## Leo

Λάκη σ ευχαριστούμε,

Λυπάμαι για το χάλι του νησιού, τα εγκαίνια και την ξεφτίλα μας. Ντρέπομαι που είμαι Έλληνας :cry:.

Τι να πωωω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξερω κατι πολυ καλες κεροπισσες, για να περασει μια απο κατω το ερημο το suzuki o μερακλης  ο κατοχος

----------


## Rocinante

Μπορω να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο;
Πριν ποσο καιρο βγαινουν τα προγραμματα των εταιριων κρουαζιερας για τις αφιξεις στα λιμανια. 
Θελω να πω...
Για το καλοκαιρι του 2010 απο ποτε θα γνωριζουμε, για να μιλησουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα, ποια κρουαζιεροπλοια θα δεσουν στο λιμανι της Τηνου μιας και περσι λογω των συνεχιζομενων εργων δεν ηλθε κανενα.
Ευχαριστω.

Δεν ξερω αλλα εμενα μου εχει κολλησει και το εχω συζητησει με τον Leo οτι θα ηθελα να δω στην Τηνο το Azamara Quest.
Ευχαριστω.


Συγνωμη να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα. Απο φετος το καλοκαιρι στο λιμανι της Τηνου θα υπαρχει μονιμη παρουσια Ρυμουλκου για την βοηθεια στα κρουαζιεροπλοια;
Ευχαριστω.

Ααααα και κατι αλλο. Γνωριζουμε αν θα εχουν τελειωσει και τα εργα για την μετατροπη του μεσα λιμανιου σε συγχρονη μαρινα;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το AZAMARA QUEST πιθανα να το ειχες δει στα νερα της ,ευρυτερης περιοχης, το 1999 σαν Renaisance ? κατι.

----------


## Leo

Ποιός Λαζόπουλος μου λέτε.... έχουμε ροσι.... που δεν παίζεται... λέμε δεν παίζεται όμως..... Είμαι περίφανος που είσαι φίλος μου και το εννοώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Κριμα για το νησι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Πραγματικα η κατασταση ειναι εντελως χαλια...

Αυτο δεν γινεται να διορθωθει με κατι?

----------


## Rocinante

> Κριμα για το νησι...
> Πραγματικα η κατασταση ειναι εντελως χαλια...
> 
> Αυτο δεν γινεται να διορθωθει με κατι?


Οχι Λεωνιδα μου δυστυχως. Βλεπεις ενα λιμανι δεν ειναι σαν ενα κτιριο που αν κατι δεν παει καλα το ριχνεις και το ξαναφτιαχνεις. Ασε που τα χρηματα τελειωσαν και αλλη ευκαιρια στις επομενες δεκαετειες δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει. Η μονη μας ελπιδα ειναι να επισκευτει το νησι μας κανας πλουσιος Σαουδαραβας και να γοητευτει απο το περιβαλον τοσο πολυ που να αναλαβει να το φτιαξει το λιαμνι με δικα του εξοδα.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*και μερικες λιγο πιο εξω*

PB030040.JPG

PB030043.JPG

PB030044.JPG

PB030049.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Λίγο πιο δεξιά φωτό στα νέα έργα δεν έχουμε;_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*οχι φιλε polykas  γιατι για καποιο λογο εσβησαν τα φωτα στο εξω λιμανι ισως καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα*

----------


## Rocinante

> *και μερικες λιγο πιο εξω*


Φιλε Σκορπιε την τελευταια φωτογραφια σου μπορω να την χαρακτηρισω ανατριχιαστικη. Για οσους δεν καταλαβαν στο αριστερο μερος της φωτογραφιας δεν βλεπουμε καποιο τοιχο αλλα το πλαινο μερος του μωλου.Για να συγκρινετε δειτε το υψος της μπιντας. Για τι υψος κυματων μιλαμε. 4 , 6, 8 ;;;;;

----------


## xidianakis

> Φιλε Σκορπιε την τελευταια φωτογραφια σου μπορω να την χαρακτηρισω ανατριχιαστικη. Για οσους δεν καταλαβαν στο αριστερο μερος της φωτογραφιας δεν βλεπουμε καποιο τοιχο αλλα το πλαινο μερος του μωλου.Για να συγκρινετε δειτε το υψος της μπιντας. Για τι υψος κυματων μιλαμε. 4 , 6, 8 ;;;;;


αν σκεφτεις οτι ο πυλωνας εχει υψος περιπου 10 με 12 μετρα.. βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*μερικες πρωινες εικονες το κοντεινερ που βλεπετε ηταν κατω απο την πινακιδα τωρα εκει που ειναι υπαρχει δρομος στην σελιδα 19 υπαρχει φωτο του φιλου Πολυκα που δειχνει που ηταν* * το * *κοντειν**ερ**   οσο για το κοκκινο* *αυτοκινητο το χθεσινοβραδυνο το παρκαρε ο νοτιας*


*PB040058.JPG*

*PB040056.JPG*

*PB040054.JPG*

*PB040055.JPG*

*PB040059.JPG*

----------


## opelmanos

TI Βλέπουμε ατη τελευταία φωτό φίλε μου?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> TI Βλέπουμε ατη τελευταία φωτό φίλε μου?


 
Πως παρκαρε ο νοτιας το αυτοκινητο...πρεπει να μαθει καλυτερο παρκαρισμα μου φαινεται...:?

κανουμε και λιγο πλακα γιατι αν ασχοληθουμε σοβαρα με καποια θεματα θα ανεβει το αιμα στο κεφαλι απο τα νευρα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ντροπιαστικες εικονες.Κριμα :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο νοτιας παντως σε οπισθογωνια και παρκαρισμα περναει χωρις λαδωμα :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

οι εικονες που παρουσιασε το λιμανι με τους κατω καιρους ειναι τραγικες
για ενα πραγμα στεναχωριεμαι 
που ειχα μια ιδεα για να γινει το λιμανι πιστα καρτ η χωρος σταθμευσης 
αλλα δυστυχως ουτε γιαυτο δεν κανει
η αλλη λυση ειναι να το κανουν αλυκη για την παραγωγη ιωδιουχου αλατος

----------


## sylver23

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην πολιτεία και τους εργολάβους για την κατασκευή του νέου και πιο νέου λιμανιού της Τήνου.
Πιστεύω οτι τώρα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ακόμα ένα πιο δεξιά .
Λιμενοβραχίονας δεν χρειάζεται.
Πλενονται και τα λιμάνια έτσι όπως είναι τώρα με φυσικό τρόπο.

¶μα κάποιοι απο τους ''υπευθύνους '' μας διαβάζουν να ξέρουν οτι είναι ρεζίλιδες.
Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βλέπω τέτοια ηλιθια κατασκευάσματα που τα ονομάζουν και ''έργα'' δεν ντρέπομαι που είμαι Ελληνας,ντρέπομαι που θέλουν αυτοί να λέγονται Ελληνες......

----------


## roussosf

> Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην πολιτεία και τους εργολάβους για την κατασκευή του νέου και πιο νέου λιμανιού της Τήνου.
> Πιστεύω οτι τώρα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ακόμα ένα πιο δεξιά .
> Λιμενοβραχίονας δεν χρειάζεται.
> Πλενονται και τα λιμάνια έτσι όπως είναι τώρα με φυσικό τρόπο.
> 
> ¶μα κάποιοι απο τους ''υπευθύνους '' μας διαβάζουν να ξέρουν οτι είναι ρεζίλιδες.
> Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βλέπω τέτοια ηλιθια κατασκευάσματα που τα ονομάζουν και ''έργα'' δεν ντρέπομαι που είμαι Ελληνας,ντρέπομαι που θέλουν αυτοί να λέγονται Ελληνες......


η τελευταια σου προταση ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.......

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην πολιτεία και τους εργολάβους για την κατασκευή του νέου και πιο νέου λιμανιού της Τήνου.
> Πιστεύω οτι τώρα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ακόμα ένα πιο δεξιά .
> Λιμενοβραχίονας δεν χρειάζεται.
> Πλενονται και τα λιμάνια έτσι όπως είναι τώρα με φυσικό τρόπο.
> 
> ¶μα κάποιοι απο τους ''υπευθύνους '' μας διαβάζουν να ξέρουν οτι είναι ρεζίλιδες.
> Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βλέπω τέτοια ηλιθια κατασκευάσματα που τα ονομάζουν και ''έργα'' δεν ντρέπομαι που είμαι Ελληνας,ντρέπομαι που θέλουν αυτοί να λέγονται Ελληνες......


 
Sylver an alhtheyoyn ta sxedia poy eida se allo kommati gia to limani ths Rafinas tote tha doyme kai ekei ta kala ths Thnoy...dystyxws...

----------


## roussosf

το παραεξω λιμανι βρηκε ονομα και χρηση :Smile: 
Νεος Εμπορικος Λιμενας Τηνου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
και για του λογου το αληθες
limani.JPG
τρεμε COSCO

----------


## Leo

Στην ερώτηση γιατί ο καταπέλτης είναι κλειστός τι απαντάμε? Εκτός κι αν πήγε το καράβι εκεί για προβολή των έργων και φωτογράφιση  :Razz: .

----------


## roussosf

ο καταπελτης ειναι κλειστος γιατι δεν ειχε γεμισει ακομα το βυτιοφορο οχημα για να βγει δρομολογιο
για λογους ασφαλειας :Smile: 
εκτος των αλλων η ληψη εγινε Σαββατο απογευμα και ο κοσμος δεν δουλευει

----------


## Natsios

Πάντος μπορεί να ανοίξει κανονικά ε? Γιατι εμένα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι λιγο ψηλός ο ντόκος?

----------


## Naias II

Φτάνοντας στο αγαπημένο νησί της Τήνου με το βάπορα Superferry II.

113_644524112009.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,TSS Apollon,rocinante,polykas,Natsios,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,roussos  f,notias,φανούλα και σε όλους τους λάτρεις της Τήνου_

----------


## φανούλα

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Naias II!!! Ελπίζω να πέρασες τέλεια στο νησί, όπως του αρμόζει :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ Naias II, αστεράτη γατί περιέχει 2 αγάπες μου, βαπόρι και νησί  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Οι Τηνιακοί δεν βάζουνε μυαλό... Αναρωτιέμαι αύριο αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι κάτω στις σιδεριές, αύριο που θα μας τα στείλει φωτογραφημένα ο Σκορπιός?


para5.jpg

para51.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.netcam.gr/

----------


## xidianakis

> Οι Τηνιακοί δεν βάζουνε μυαλό... Αναρωτιέμαι αύριο αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι κάτω στις σιδεριές, αύριο που θα μας τα στείλει φωτογραφημένα ο Σκορπιός?
> 
> 
> para5.jpg
> 
> para51.jpg
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.netcam.gr/


τι θα δουμε παλι σημερα καπτεν λεο........ η θαλασσα αραγε θα περναει τους πυλωνες μεχρι το βραδυ??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φτάνοντας στο αγαπημένο νησί της Τήνου με το βάπορα Superferry II.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66135
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,TSS Apollon,rocinante,polykas,Natsios,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,roussos  f,notias,φανούλα και σε όλους τους λάτρεις της Τήνου_


 Φιλε NaiasII Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## diagoras

> Οι Τηνιακοί δεν βάζουνε μυαλό... Αναρωτιέμαι αύριο αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι κάτω στις σιδεριές, αύριο που θα μας τα στείλει φωτογραφημένα ο Σκορπιός?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67244
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67245
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.netcam.gr/


 Χμμμ παλι τα ιδια.Για να δουμε παλι.Τα βλεπω στα Κιονια τα αυτοκινητα

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευτιχως σημερα ο καιρος ηταν ανατολικος και την γλυτωσαν την καλησπερα μου και ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις...

----------


## Rocinante

Του Αγιου Νικολαου σημερα και ομορφος φωτισμος στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
Απο την Web camera.
Ηθελα να κανω και ενα σχολιο αλλα αστο καλυτερα. Οι γνωστοι θα καταλαβουν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

stpara5.jpg

stpara6.jpg

stpara7.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Κριμα roci. :Sad: Το καταλαβα το μη γραμμενο σχολιο

----------


## Naias II

Πλησιάζοντας το αγαπημένο νησί, φυσικά με το Superferry II

112_644511122009.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους της Τήνου

----------


## diagoras

Φτανοντας στην Τηνο μετα απο απουσια 1 ετους.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Τηνιακους και ιδιαιτερα στον Naias ii για την γιορτη του 
ταξιδι 040.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο diagoras που είχε γενέθλια χτες και μου ξέφυγε. Φίλε Γιάννη Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία,ευτυχία και ότι επιθυμείς! :Cool: 

108.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Σπυρο.Η παρακατω για σενα αφηνοντας την Τηνο και δινοντας ραντεβου για του χρονου 
ταξιδι 305.JPG

----------


## zozef

Αγαπητοι φιλοι μια απλη ερωτηση,μπορει για μερικους απο εσας και χαζη.Ολα αυτα τα εργα στην* Τηνο*, γινανε για να δενουν τα πλοια με *6-7* *νοτια* στο μεσα λιμανι??????????
PC120029.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι μια απλη ερωτηση,μπορει για μερικους απο εσας και χαζη.Ολα αυτα τα εργα στην* Τηνο*, γινανε για να δενουν τα πλοια με *6-7* *νοτια* στο μεσα λιμανι??????????


Φιλε zozef υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου.
 Για τα εργα το θεμα πια εχει τελειωσει οπως και τα χρηματα. Σε καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια το ξανασυζηταμε οταν θα ξαναμαζευτουν χρηματα για πεταμα ή  μαλλον ... για φαγωμα.

----------


## Leo

> Φιλε zozef υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου.
> Για τα εργα το θεμα πια εχει τελειωσει οπως και τα χρηματα. Σε καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια το ξανασυζηταμε οταν θα ξαναμαζευτουν χρηματα για πεταμα ή μαλλον ... για φαγωμα.


Ναι αλλά με βοριά δεν είναι χρήσιμο το έξω? Γιατί το παραέξω δεν είναι χρήσιμο ούτε με τον βοριά. Όπως τα λέι ο rocinante είναι. Τα μιηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ στο σωστό θέμα.

----------


## zozef

> Φιλε zozef υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου.
> Για τα εργα το θεμα πια εχει τελειωσει οπως και τα χρηματα. Σε καμια δεκαπενταρια χρονια το ξανασυζηταμε οταν θα ξαναμαζευτουν χρηματα για πεταμα ή μαλλον ... για φαγωμα.


Φιλε rocinante το σχόλιό σου ηταν παρα πολυ ξεκαθαρο και* σωστο* κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη.Και μετα ψαχνουμε να βρουμε γιατι η Ελλαδα εφτασε εκει που ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

> Ναι αλλά με βοριά δεν είναι χρήσιμο το έξω? Γιατί το παραέξω δεν είναι χρήσιμο ούτε με τον βοριά. Όπως τα λέι ο rocinante είναι. Τα μιηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ στο σωστό θέμα.


Φιλε Leo *ευχαριστω* για την σωστη τοποθετηση του θεματος.Τωρα οσο για το παραεξω λιμανι,το μονο καλο ειναι για να πηγενει ο roussosf να πιανει χανους και να τους καθαριζει!

----------


## zozef

> Πάντος μπορεί να ανοίξει κανονικά ε? Γιατι εμένα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι λιγο ψηλός ο ντόκος?


Περιμενει την *μαρέα!!!!*

----------


## Leo

Απο το περιοδικό " τηνιακή ΕΝΔΟΧΩΡΑ " μηνός Νοεμβρίου 2009, το συνημμένο σκαναρισμένο άρθρο *ΓΙΑΤΙ;* του Τηνιακού Πλοιάρχου Δημ. Μ. Αρτέμη, όπου έχει βάλει τις σκέψεις του σε χαρτί και εμπεριστατομένα παρουσιάζει τη θέση του για το λιμάνι του νησιού.

*tinos.doc*

----------


## roussosf

αυτα που αναφερει ο εν λογω cpt δεν ειναι λαθος αλλα ειναι νομιζω πολυ θεωριτικά
ειναι πραγματα που τωρα πλεον τα μαθαινουν οι μαθητες απο το λυκειο στο μαθημα της φυσικης 
δεν γνωριζω και πολλα πραγματα για τηνσυμπεριφορα του σκαφους στον καιρο και γενικα σε κινησεις προσδεσης αλλα εκεινο νομιζω που εχει παραληψει απο τους υπολογισμους του ειναι η κινητιριος δυναμη του σκαφους που είναι και ο βασικοτερος παραγοντας 
ισως αυτα που γραφω να ειναι εκτος θεματος 
αν ναι ζητω συγνωμη απο το forum.
πιστευω οτι ολοι εχετε διαβασει την θεση μου γιαυτο το κατασκευασμα που θελουν καποιοι να το λενε λιμανι

----------


## Leo

Εδώ είμαστε diagora, δεν περίμενα ότι η τελευταία δημοσίευση θα ήταν δικλη σου!!! Χρόνια σου πολλά, καλή πρόοδο και όλα να πάνε καλά στην ζωή σου. Μια φωτογραφία  για σένα και δεν θέλει εξηγήσεις, αν θες όμως θα σου δώσουν οι TSS APOLLON και rocinanate.

P1200477.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ειναι ολα ολοφανερα cpt :Very Happy: .Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Να σαι καλα

----------


## karystos

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα επειδή υπάρχουν κάποια βίντεο με διάφορα βαπόρια στην Τήνο που δεν γίνεται να σπάσουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε βαπόρι


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZgMMb8Rkw

Βίντεο με βαπόρια από τον ¶γιο Φωκά της Τήνου τον Αύγουστο/Σεπτέμβριο 1991. Ήταν η εποχή που τα βαπόρια δεν σταματούσαν να περνάνε όλη μέρα. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι δυστυχώς καλή. Έχει και λίγο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από την Καρδιανή

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχο βιντεο Karystos.
Πραγματικα δεν σταματαγαν να περνανε τα πλοια.
Και τι πλοια...
Τα εβλεπα και εγω.
Ειτε απο το ιδιο σημειο που βρισκοσουν εσυ ειτε πιο ψηλα στο βουνο που τα χαζευα με τα κυαλια μου
Τελειωνει βεβαια ξαφνικα το βιντεο.Στο καλυτερο.
Ελπιζω κατι να υπαρχει καπου με Επτανησος μιας και οπως εχω καταλαβει στο νησι μου ησουν συχνος επισκεπτης.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα επειδή υπάρχουν κάποια βίντεο με διάφορα βαπόρια στην Τήνο που δεν γίνεται να σπάσουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε βαπόρι
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZgMMb8Rkw
> 
> Βίντεο με βαπόρια από τον ¶γιο Φωκά της Τήνου τον Αύγουστο/Σεπτέμβριο 1991. Ήταν η εποχή που τα βαπόρια δεν σταματούσαν να περνάνε όλη μέρα. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι δυστυχώς καλή. Έχει και λίγο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από την Καρδιανή


Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστουμε για τον *καρυστος* για αυτο το σπανιο ντοκουμεντο :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Ουαουυυ φοβερό βίντεο. Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου rocinante η Τήνος είναι το αγαπημένο μου νησί μαζί μετην Αμοργό. Έρχομαι τακτικά στο νησί από το 1988. Υπάρχει καί κάτι καλό από ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και γενικά από το λιμάνι. Με παιδέύει όμως πολύ το ανέβασμα στο YouTube

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εμένα μου αρέσει οτι ο πιτσιρικάς είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένος με την ακτοπλοΐα της εποχής τόσο σε αυτό όσο και σοτ προηγούμενο βιντεάκι στο Γαύριο.... Φανταστικά όλα, ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy: . Το You tube θέλει όντως υπομονή...

----------


## nikosnasia

28/3/1994. Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά με το ΣΑΠΦΩ για Χίο Μυτιλήνη με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrDnbA3RDHg

----------


## capten4

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ !!

----------


## Rocinante

> 28/3/1994. Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά με το ΣΑΠΦΩ για Χίο Μυτιλήνη με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrDnbA3RDHg


 Καταπληκτικο το βιντεo. Και τι δεν ειδαμε...
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.




> ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ !!


 Τι ειπες τωρα!!!!!!
Παιδια ο capten4 εχει KAI βιντεo !!!!
Ρε καποιος να τον βοηθησει... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα επειδή υπάρχουν κάποια βίντεο με διάφορα βαπόρια στην Τήνο που δεν γίνεται να σπάσουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε βαπόρι
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZgMMb8Rkw
> 
> Βίντεο με βαπόρια από τον ¶γιο Φωκά της Τήνου τον Αύγουστο/Σεπτέμβριο 1991. Ήταν η εποχή που τα βαπόρια δεν σταματούσαν να περνάνε όλη μέρα. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι δυστυχώς καλή. Έχει και λίγο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από την Καρδιανή


Αχ φίλε Karystos εκείνες τις μέρες εσύ ήσουν στην Τήνο κι εγώ στην Αθήνα και δε τα είδα αυτά!!! Είχα βλέπεις ένα επείγον ραντεβού για να γεννηθώ:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μας έδειξες τι γινόταν τότε με το πραγματικά πανέμορφο βίντεό σου...μιας κι εγώ δε μπορούσα να τα δω αυτά με τίποτα :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## polykas

> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα επειδή υπάρχουν κάποια βίντεο με διάφορα βαπόρια στην Τήνο που δεν γίνεται να σπάσουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε βαπόρι
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZgMMb8Rkw
> 
> Βίντεο με βαπόρια από τον ¶γιο Φωκά της Τήνου τον Αύγουστο/Σεπτέμβριο 1991. Ήταν η εποχή που τα βαπόρια δεν σταματούσαν να περνάνε όλη μέρα. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι δυστυχώς καλή. Έχει και λίγο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ από την Καρδιανή


*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο Κarysto για τα όμορφα βίντεο που μοιράζεται μαζί μας.*

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQkn-Be_q7g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPoFrG_nO0Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOOhswYPNBY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWUf-FRCEo4

Τέσσερα βίντεο από το λιμάνι της Τήνου τραβηγμένα το τετραήμερο από 29.8.91 ως 1.9.91 με μια πρωτόγονη κάμερα. Έχουν μέσα αρκετά βαπόρια (ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ, BARI EXPRESS, ΑΝΕΜΟΣ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ, ΚΥΘΝΟΣ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ) και εκτός προγράμματος μια παμπάλαια πυροσβεστική MAGIRUS. Είχαν και ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ αλλά αυτό πήγε στο δικό του θέμα για ειδικούς λόγους. Έχουν και αρκετή Τήνο και μπόλικο αέρα. Το τέταρτο βίντεο είναι λίγο προβληματικό.

----------


## capten4

ποια νοσοκομεια ευημερευουν αποψε ??!!

----------


## Rocinante

Απο που να ξεκινησεις και που να σταματησεις...
Απο την επιβλητικη σιλουετα του μεγαλου ανταγωνιστη Bari Express;
Απο το Κυθνος - Χρυση Αμμος ξανα στη Τηνο οπως καποτε;
Για τον Ανεμο που τοση ανεμο εδωσε στην οικονομια του νησιου με τους τουριστες απο τη Βορειο Ελλαδα;
Για τις σφαλιαρες και την υποδειγματικη σβουρα της Δημητρος;
Η πυροσβεστικη;
Ο αγαπητος "ποιος δεν πηρε λουκουμιααααα";;;
Ηθελα να δω και το "προβληματικο" τεταρτο βιντεο.
Απολυτα κατανοητο.
Ισως τωρα καταλαβουν καποιοι φιλοι οταν τους ελεγα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να σταθει κανεις εκει απο τον αερα...
Προλαβαμε να δουμε τη Wilhelmina να φουλαρει και τον Καπεταν Αλεξανδρο να μανουβραρει το πλοιο που λιγω μετα εμελε να αντικατασταθει απο το Horsa...
Και φυσικα η Μεγαλοχαρη.
Το βαπορακι εκεινο που ανοιχτηκε θεμα λογω καποιων αναμνησεων που ειχα. Απιστευτη ξεναγηση.
Εικονες απο το παρελθον. Ομορφο παρελθον που με μοναδικο τροπο μας δηιγηθηκε σημερα ο Karystos. Σαν ενα παραμυθι λιγο πριν παμε για υπνο αυτο το βραδυ της Κυριακης και απο αυριο επιστρεφοντας απο τις ασχολειες μας μπορουμε να ξαναβλεπουμε αυτα τα βιντεο και να ζουμε το ιδιο παραμυθι.
Ηταν τοσο ομορφα αλλα ενα αλλο βιντεο που ανεβηκε στο θεμα του Επτανησος δεν ηταν παραμυθι και τα επισκιασε ολα.
Ηταν απλα μια υδρογονοβομβα αφυπνισης συναισθηματων............

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Φίλε Κarystos, μας θύμισαν πολλά οι στιγμές και οι εποχές που αναπαράγουν τα βιντεάκια. 

Για μένα ειδικά το *Δήμητρα* (μετέπειτα Naias Express, Express Adonis και τώρα New Caribbean Princess) σήμαινε (και σημαίνει) πάρα πολλά.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο, το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ, μ αυτό το όνομα και τα σινιάλα ήταν το πιο αγαπημένο μου. Σαν Ναϊάς Εξρπές μετά ήταν ένα άλλο καράβι χωρίς ταυτότητα. Συνεπώς συμφωνώ με τον αιγαιοπλόο γιατί και για μένα σημαίνει πολλά.

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

γύρισα και σας έφερα δωράκια από την Τήνο.... Σημερινιή μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση με την Ποπάρα ... Πλέοντες άνεμοι Δυτικών διευθύνσεων.

Τα λιμάνια της Τήνου

Το μέσα
DSCN2084a.jpg

Το έξω
DSCN2087b.jpg

Το πάρα έξω
DSCN2096c.jpg

Ο δυτικός λιμενοβραχίωνας (νέος)
DSCN2091na.jpg

Ο Βόρειος λιμνοβραχίωνας που προστατέυσει το έξω και το μέσα
DSCN2093no.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αυτες ειναι προστασιες...Ευχαριστουμε καπταιν για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*ευχαριστουμε καπταιν...*

----------


## zozef

Η επομενη κινηση των ειδικων θα ειναι να φτιαξουν ενα* νεο* λιμενοβραχιωνα στο *παρα* εξω ,για να *προστατεψουν το εξω* και να κανουν το μεσα *μαρινα*.Μη γελασετε αμα δειτε κανενα *περιεργο*, κονδηλι στο προυπολογισμο του λιμενικου ταμειου.Αγαπητοι φιλοι,αυτη η Ελλαδα μας!!! :???:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η επομενη κινηση των ειδικων θα ειναι να φτιαξουν ενα* νεο* λιμενοβραχιωνα στο *παρα* εξω ,για να *προστατεψουν το εξω* και να κανουν το μεσα *μαρινα*.Μη γελασετε αμα δειτε κανενα *περιεργο*, κονδηλι στο προυπολογισμο του λιμενικου ταμειου.Αγαπητοι φιλοι,αυτη η Ελλαδα μας!!! :???:


Αυτό ξαναπές το!!!!! Και μετά δεν πρέπει να κάνουν και ένα νέο λιμάνι πάλι πιο έξω??? Τι να πει κανείς...

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε τον καπετανιο για το ρεπορταζ.
Καποια στιγμη κατι θα κανουν. Το καποια στιγμη ομως θα ειναι μετα απο πολλα χρονια γιατι τωρα απλα ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστουμε τον καπετανιο για το ρεπορταζ.
> Καποια στιγμη κατι θα κανουν. Το καποια στιγμη ομως θα ειναι μετα απο πολλα χρονια γιατι τωρα απλα ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ.


Όταν ξεκινήσουν τα έξω, θα έχουν διαλυθεί τα μέσα ρόσι μου! Είναι τραγικό αυτό που συμβαίνει.....

Για δες εδώ δουλειές και μη σχολιάσεις.
DSCN195701.jpg

DSCN198502.jpg

DSCN198803.jpg

DSCN199304.jpg


Σκέψη:* ή στραβός είν' ο γυαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε...* 
Δεν φταίει η Πηνελόπη, απλά χρησιμοποίησα αυτή την "πόζα" για να εκφράσω την ανησυχία μου. :Sad: 
DSCN211405.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Απίστευτες οι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Trakman

> Όταν ξεκινήσουν τα έξω, θα έχουν διαλυθεί τα μέσα ρόσι μου! Είναι τραγικό αυτό που συμβαίνει.....
> 
> Για δες εδώ δουλειές και μη σχολιάσεις.
> DSCN195701.jpg
> 
> DSCN198502.jpg
> 
> DSCN198803.jpg
> 
> ...


Αυτές τώρα οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το έξω, το μέσα, το παρα έξω?!?!.... :Confused:  :Razz: :mrgreen::lol:

----------


## Leo

*Το έξω*, αυτό είναι το κανονικό λιμάνι της Τήνου. Το μέσα είναι μόνο για επείγοντα περιστατικά..., ενώ το παρέξω για τίποτα (κατά την γνώμη μου και θα το δούμε στο μέλλον). Το μέσα το παρτήσανε και έχει μπαζώσει, είναι ρηχό και αναγκάζονται την μανούβρα να την κάνουν στην μπούκα για να ακούει το βαπόρι. Αυτά δεν είναι είναι δικά μου λόγια, αλλά των ανθρώπων που χτυποκαρδούν (κι ας γελούνε) να τους πάνε όλα καλά.....

----------


## diagoras

Ηθελαν να κανουν το μεσα συγχρονη μαρινα...Τωρα το χειμωνα μονο αυτο.Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και ο καινουργιος λιμενοβραχιονας και "προστατευει".Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απλα στους καπεταναιους και ενα ακομα μεγαλυτερο "μπραβο" στους κυριους της υλοποιησης ολων των εργων τα τελευταια χρονια στην Τηνο

----------


## Rocinante

Εγω δεν εχω να πω τιποτα τα ειπα στο θεμα της Πηνελοπης. Ευχαριστω Leo.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήξερα τι σκέφονταν όταν έκαναν τον "σχεδιασμό" αυτών των έργων. Τόσα λεφτά πεταμένα στη θάλασσα, κυριολεκτικά!  :Confused: 
Εδώ μιλάνε κάθε μέρα για την οικονομική κρίση και βλέπουμε αυτό το αίσχος που έφτιαξαν εκεί. Δε θα λογοδοτήσει κανείς για αυτό το πράγμα? :Sad: 

και φυσικά θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα κι εγώ με τα λεγόμενα του rocinante στο θέμα της Πηνελόπης, τα οποία μόλις τώρα είδα. Αλλά η κοινή λογική δε μπορεί να διαφέρει πολύ, τουλάχιστον για όσους δε φοράνε παραμορφωτικούς φακούς.

----------


## roussosf

μετα απο ολα αυτα που σχολιασατε 
ας κανουμε και μια απλη ερωτηση ολοι μαζι
που ειναι η ανεξαρτητη δικαστικη εξουσια?????????
>
>
>
< η απαντηση
παραμονευει για να δικασει τον πλοιαρχο που με τετοιο καιρο θα του *ακουμπησει* το καραβι στο ντοκο και θα γλυστρισει ο χψω επιβατης και θα ανοιξει η μυτη του.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Αφιερωμένη στο Φώτη εξαιρετικά αλλά και σε όλο το Τηνιακό lobby :Razz:  :Wink: !!!
Πατριώτες χαθήκαμε, αλλά δε σας ξεχνάω!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

αααα εσείς εκει καλοπερνάτε βλέπω !
κάτσε να κόψω καμιά εκδρομούλα καμιά μέρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Θα ξανακατέβω πάλι σε λίγο καιρό αλλά δε θα κάτσω πολύ! Από Πάσχα όμως....κάθε μέρα εκεί θα είμαι :Cool: ....!!!

----------


## Leo

Aπό την Μ Δευτέρα συγκεκριμένα..... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> Aπό την Μ Δευτέρα συγκεκριμένα.....


Γεια σου βρε Leo μου!!! Ελπίζω σύντομα να τα πούμε κι από κοντά καμιά μέρα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## polykas

Τήνος 1-4-2010.


IMG_1199.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*ευχαριστουμε polykas πολυ καλη...*

----------


## xidianakis

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11373

----------


## φανούλα

> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11373


 
 Όσα και να πάρουμε, πάλι σαλάτα θα τα κάνουμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Σχεδιο Α : 
Με τα 2.900.000 ευρω μπορουμε να αγορασουμε το Regent sky , το Μακεδονια , Το Αλκυων και κανα Κρημνιωτισσα και να τα φουνταρουμε μπροστα απο το παραεξω για να φτιαξουμε λιμενοβραχιονα.
Σχεδιο B :
Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε 290.000 ανεμιστηρες οποτε οταν φυσαει νοτιας θα τους βαζουμε μπρος και θα εξουδετερωνεται η ενταση του ανεμου.
Πως;
Που θα βρουμε ρευμα;;;
Ε καλα θα κανουμε κανα αλλο αναπτυξιακο εργο που λεει και ο roussosf και θα βρουμε και ρευμα. Λεφτα υπαρχουν...
Σχεδιο Γ :
Πριν απο λιγο ηρθα απο το Supermarket
Εχουμε λοιπον...
Μμμμμμμ.....
1,40€ = 3 ντοματες
0,46€ = 1 ντοματα

Οποτε μπορουμε να αγορασουμε περιπου 6.304.347 ντοματες που μπορουμε να τις πεταξουμε σε μερικους μερικους με πολυ αγαπη για οτι πανεμορφα δημιουργησαν τα προηγουμενα χρονια στο λιμανι που το εφεραν δεκαετειες πισω...
Που ειναι ο Νατσιος;;;;;
Νατσιεεεε αδελφε μου ξαναματαμοιραζουν λεφτα.
Θα σου μπαζωσουμε τα κιονια...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σχεδιο Α : 
> Με τα 2.900.000 ευρω μπορουμε να αγορασουμε το Regent sky , το Μακεδονια , Το Αλκυων και κανα Κρημνιωτισσα και να τα φουνταρουμε μπροστα απο το παραεξω για να φτιαξουμε λιμενοβραχιονα.
> Σχεδιο B :
> Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε 290.000 ανεμιστηρες οποτε οταν φυσαει νοτιας θα τους βαζουμε μπρος και θα εξουδετερωνεται η ενταση του ανεμου.
> Πως;
> Που θα βρουμε ρευμα;;;
> Ε καλα θα κανουμε κανα αλλο αναπτυξιακο εργο που λεει και ο roussosf και θα βρουμε και ρευμα. Λεφτα υπαρχουν...
> Σχεδιο Γ :
> Πριν απο λιγο ηρθα απο το Supermarket
> ...



Πες τα Roci...2,900,000 Ευρώ για αποκατάσταση έργου που παραδόθηκε πριν λίγους μήνες...!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Σχεδιο Α : 
> Με τα 2.900.000 ευρω μπορουμε να αγορασουμε το Regent sky , το Μακεδονια , Το Αλκυων και κανα Κρημνιωτισσα και να τα φουνταρουμε μπροστα απο το παραεξω για να φτιαξουμε λιμενοβραχιονα.
> Σχεδιο B :
> Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε 290.000 ανεμιστηρες οποτε οταν φυσαει νοτιας θα τους βαζουμε μπρος και θα εξουδετερωνεται η ενταση του ανεμου.
> Πως;
> Που θα βρουμε ρευμα;;;
> Ε καλα θα κανουμε κανα αλλο αναπτυξιακο εργο που λεει και ο roussosf και θα βρουμε και ρευμα. Λεφτα υπαρχουν...
> Σχεδιο Γ :
> Πριν απο λιγο ηρθα απο το Supermarket
> ...



Γεια σου Roci με τις προτάσεις σου. Με προλάβατε πάλι. Ειδα το αρθρο το πρωι αλλα με τη δουλεια δεν προλαβα να το αναβάσω. Τελος πάντων φίλε, να δουμε πραγματικά τι θα τα κάνουν τα λεφτά. :Confused: 
Σου έχω όμως φωτο με το εξω και το παραέξω λιμάνι σε πλήρη χρήση. Έτσι για να μη φωνάζεις μόνο. Φυσικά οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν τέλειες

DSC02126.JPG

DSC02133.JPG

----------


## Leo

[QUOTE=Natsios;329771]Γεια σου Roci με τις προτάσεις σου. Με προλάβατε πάλι. Ειδα το αρθρο το πρωι αλλα με τη δουλεια δεν προλαβα να το αναβάσω. Τελος πάντων φίλε, να δουμε πραγματικά τι θα τα κάνουν τα λεφτά. :Confused: 
Σου έχω όμως φωτο με το εξω και το παραέξω λιμάνι σε πλήρη χρήση. Έτσι για να μη φωνάζεις μόνο. Φυσικά οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν τέλειες

[QUOTE]


Στις καλές καιρικές συνθήκες όλα είναι τέλεια, άμα αρχίσουνε τα "όργανα" έλα να τα πούμε... Αιγαίο Πέλαγος και λίγα λέω.

----------


## Rocinante

Νατσιε το ειδα το Μυκονος εκει.
Φοβερο.
Φτιαξαμε το λιμανι για το Μυκονος και τα εμπορικα δεξαμενοπλοια και οχι για ολες της μερες.
Στειλε μου μια καλοκαιρινη με το Salamis Filoxenia εκει και εγω θα φωναξω "στειλτε το Horsa για σκραπ"
Και δεν θελω εξυπναδες με τιποτα Photoshop... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

> Στις καλές καιρικές συνθήκες όλα είναι τέλεια, άμα αρχίσουνε τα "όργανα" έλα να τα πούμε... Αιγαίο Πέλαγος και λίγα λέω.


Εμ και εσυ τα ίδια θα λέμε?? Θα κάνουμε ένα παρα-παρα έξω νεο λιμάνι γιατι τα παλιά δεν κάνουν για τα νέα βαπόρια και δεν 
είναι ασφαλή. Είπαμε αν δεν φτάσουν στα Κιονια τα λιμανια δεν θα ηρεμήσουμε :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Following the abv mentioned posts, be noted that both of you, ειστε...unπαιχtables!! 'H κοινως...δεν παιζεστε..:-P:-P (Κερναω μαρουλια αμα λαχει..)

----------


## Leo

> Following the abv mentioned posts, be noted that both of you, ειστε...*unπαιχtables!!* 'H κοινως...δεν παιζεστε..:-P:-P (Κερναω μαρουλια αμα λαχει..)


χαχαχαχαχαχαααααααααααα!!!* Made in Greece* *&#174;*

----------


## Rocinante

Μια λυση ενδεχομενως να ειναι και η παρακατω.
Να κλεισει τελειως το λιμανι. Τα πλοια θα ανεβαινουν σε μια εξωτερικη πλωτη, θα συρονται στην εσωτερικη και μετα θα ριπτονται στο κλειστο λιμανι. Κατα τον ιδιο τροπο θα εξερχονται.
Η λυση αυτη εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα διοτι σε ωρες που δεν εχουμε αφιξοαναχωρησεις πολλοι θα μπορουν να μεταβαινουν εφ οσον βεβαιως επιτρεπει ο καιρος, στην εξωτερικη πλωτη για ψαρεμα...

new port.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Μια λυση ενδεχομενως να ειναι και η παρακατω.
> Να κλεισει τελειως το λιμανι. Τα πλοια θα ανεβαινουν σε μια εξωτερικη πλωτη, θα συρονται στην εσωτερικη και μετα θα ριπτονται στο κλειστο λιμανι. Κατα τον ιδιο τροπο θα εξερχονται.
> Η λυση αυτη εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα διοτι σε ωρες που δεν εχουμε αφιξοαναχωρησεις πολλοι θα μπορουν να μεταβαινουν εφ οσον βεβαιως επιτρεπει ο καιρος, στην εξωτερικη πλωτη για ψαρεμα...
> 
> new port.JPG


Το λιμάνι μας έχει αποτελέσει πηγή μεγάλων εμπνεύσεων :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Δεν είναι συνεπώς ένα τυχαίο λιμάνι!!!

----------


## Leo

> Το λιμάνι μας έχει αποτελέσει πηγή μεγάλων εμπνεύσεων!!! Δεν είναι συνεπώς ένα τυχαίο λιμάνι!!!


Τα είπε όλα η φανούλα, φάγαμε πόρτα όλοι  :Very Happy: !!!!! τώρα της έξω πλωτής ή της μέσα, δεν ξέρω θα σας γελάσω  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

2-4-2010 
TINOS 2010 448.JPG 
TINOS 2010 461.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

diagoras  ευχαριστουμε ...

----------


## Natsios

Τελικά ήμασταν 2-3 εκεί έτσι? 
Από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία

DSC02125.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*diagoras  και   Natsios ευχαριστουμε ολοκληρωμενο ρεπορταζ απο ολες τις γωνιες...*

----------


## Leo

Μια μπουνάτσα έκανε στην Τήνο και την χιλιοδιαφημίσατε πια.... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

6 μερες 6 μπουνατσες...μακαρι να ειχα την καλοκαιρινη τυχη του polyka

----------


## zozef

Κατι απο χθες
074NA.jpg
Στη μεση το Ν ΧΙΟΣ

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε zozef.
Να σχολιασω οτι τωρα που ο κοσμος ειναι ακομα λιγος και μπορει να αναμενει να επιβιβαστει απεναντι απο τους καταπελτες τα πλοια μπορουν να δενουν εκει. Το καλοκαιρι ομως που ο κοσμος θα βρισκεται στα στεγαστρα πως θα διαχιζει ολοι αυτη την αποσταση;

----------


## zozef

Χρονια πολλα σε οσες και οσους εορταζουν ,κατι απο την σημερινη Τηνο.
TNS 146NA.jpg
Ο βαπορας και το βαπορακι!!!!

----------


## zozef

Μια απο τα ιδια αλλα με διαφορετικο βαπορακι
TNS 182NA.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ* και *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι* στο λιμανι της Τηνου 23-5-2010.

DSCN3120.jpg

DSCN3121.jpg

DSCN3122.jpg 
_Φωτογραφιες Χριστινα_

----------


## zozef

Στην Τηνο κανουν εργα!!!! Μεγαλωνουν το χωρο επιβιβασεις στο εξω λιμανι για να κανουν παρκιν στο παραεξω ,καταταλλα η κριση καλα παει!! 
αχλα 087NA.jpg

----------


## roussosf

αυτο ειναι γενικως Ελληνικο φαινομενο
ραβε ξυλωνε να εχουμε δουλεια 
Στην Τηνο οπως και στα περισσοτερα λιμανια τα τελαυταια χρονια δεν ξερουν τι θελουν να κανουν γιατι δεν εχουν απλα σχεδιο

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Παμε και παλι για το αγνωστο το ποτε θα συνεχιστει το λιμανι της Τηνου συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφει η εφημεριδα Τηνιακη      
*Πότε και πως θα λειτουργήσει το Λιμάνι της Τήνου με ολοκληρωμένα τα προβλεπόμενα έργα του;*

Posted on Ιουλίου 14, 2010 by tiniaki 
Την Τετάρτη 14 Ιουλίου 2010 πραγματοποιήθηκε σύσκεψη παραγόντων και φορέων με πρωτοβουλία του Δ.Σ. του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου στην αίθουσα του Δημαρχείου Τήνου, για την πορεία των έργων στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Εισήγηση έκανε η πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου κ. Ευγενία Αλοιμόνου αναφέροντας τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν για την καλή πλεύση και αφιξοαναχώρηση των πλοίων αλλά και στην καθαριότητα και στην αισθητική του χώρου. Διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι εκπρόσωποι της Εταιρείας «Θόλος» με την Τεχνική Υπηρεσία της Νομαρχίας Κυκλαδων, έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και προτεινόμενες λύσεις επί των θεμάτων (οικονομικές, τεχνικές, διαδικαστικές), με αποτέλεσμα οι λύσεις να προβλέπονται μακρόχρονες και δύσκολες. Προσπάθησαν οι εκπρόσωποι των Φορέων της Τήνου και λοιποί ενδιαφερόμενοι που ασχολούνται με την καθημερινότητα στο λιμάνι να συμβιβάσουν λύσεις, αλλά δεν φάνηκε κατορθωτό. Αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις μετά την πρόταση έξωσης της εν λόγω εταιρείας από το έργο και τη χρονοβόρα διαδικασία επίλυσης των διαφορών. Όλοι οι Τηνιακοί συμμετέχοντες διαπίστωσαν πολλαπλή ζημιά που δέχεται η Τήνος από την παράταση του προβλήματος, το οποίο θα συνεχίσει ακόμη δυστυχώς να υφίσταται. Συμμετείχαν στη σύσκεψη η πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του Λιμενικού Ταμείου κ. Ευγ. Αλοιμόνου και μελή αυτού, ο Έπαρχος Τήνου κ. Ρ. Μωραΐτης, οι Δήμαρχοι Τήνου και Εξωμβούργου κ. κ. Σ. Ορφανός και Π. Κροντηράς, ο Λιμενάρχης Τήνου, εκπρόσωπος της Τεχνικής Υπηρεσίας της Νομαρχίας Κυκλαδων, εκπρόσωποι της κατασκευαστικής  Εταιρείας «Θόλος», Νομαρχιακοί και Δημοτικοί Σύμβουλοι και υπηρεσιακοί υπάλληλοι του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Ανδρου – Τήνου και του Δήμου Τήνου.
Δείτε φωτογραφίες από τη σύσκεψη εδώ

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Παμε και παλι για το αγνωστο το ποτε θα συνεχιστει το λιμανι της Τηνου συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφει η εφημεριδα Τηνιακη      
> *Πότε και πως θα λειτουργήσει το Λιμάνι της Τήνου με ολοκληρωμένα τα προβλεπόμενα έργα του;*
> 
> Posted on Ιουλίου 14, 2010 by tiniaki 
> Την Τετάρτη 14 Ιουλίου 2010 πραγματοποιήθηκε σύσκεψη παραγόντων και φορέων με πρωτοβουλία του Δ.Σ. του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου – ¶νδρου στην αίθουσα του Δημαρχείου Τήνου, για την πορεία των έργων στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Εισήγηση έκανε η πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου κ. Ευγενία Αλοιμόνου αναφέροντας τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν για την καλή πλεύση και αφιξοαναχώρηση των πλοίων αλλά και στην καθαριότητα και στην αισθητική του χώρου. Διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι εκπρόσωποι της Εταιρείας «Θόλος» με την Τεχνική Υπηρεσία της Νομαρχίας Κυκλαδων, έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και προτεινόμενες λύσεις επί των θεμάτων (οικονομικές, τεχνικές, διαδικαστικές), με αποτέλεσμα οι λύσεις να προβλέπονται μακρόχρονες και δύσκολες. Προσπάθησαν οι εκπρόσωποι των Φορέων της Τήνου και λοιποί ενδιαφερόμενοι που ασχολούνται με την καθημερινότητα στο λιμάνι να συμβιβάσουν λύσεις, αλλά δεν φάνηκε κατορθωτό. Αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις μετά την πρόταση έξωσης της εν λόγω εταιρείας από το έργο και τη χρονοβόρα διαδικασία επίλυσης των διαφορών. Όλοι οι Τηνιακοί συμμετέχοντες διαπίστωσαν πολλαπλή ζημιά που δέχεται η Τήνος από την παράταση του προβλήματος, το οποίο θα συνεχίσει ακόμη δυστυχώς να υφίσταται. Συμμετείχαν στη σύσκεψη η πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του Λιμενικού Ταμείου κ. Ευγ. Αλοιμόνου και μελή αυτού, ο Έπαρχος Τήνου κ. Ρ. Μωραΐτης, οι Δήμαρχοι Τήνου και Εξωμβούργου κ. κ. Σ. Ορφανός και Π. Κροντηράς, ο Λιμενάρχης Τήνου, εκπρόσωπος της Τεχνικής Υπηρεσίας της Νομαρχίας Κυκλαδων, εκπρόσωποι της κατασκευαστικής  Εταιρείας «Θόλος», Νομαρχιακοί και Δημοτικοί Σύμβουλοι και υπηρεσιακοί υπάλληλοι του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Ανδρου – Τήνου και του Δήμου Τήνου.
> Δείτε φωτογραφίες από τη σύσκεψη εδώ



................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Μπλέ φιλάκια από την Τήνο!!

DSCN1263filakia.jpg

----------


## polykas

Τήνος 5-8-2010.

Λιμανάρα με μπουνάτσα... :Very Happy: 

polykas 3-.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Τήνος 5-8-2010.
> 
> Λιμανάρα με μπουνάτσα...
> 
> polykas 3-.JPG


Κομβος, οχι παιζουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μπουνατσα , μπουνατσα αλλα σε ξερω εσενα. Πολυ θα ηθελες και ενα εφταρακι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αν και απ οτι ακουσα θα αργησει ακομα και αν....
Ρε μπας και δε φσα επειδη δεν θα κατεβω φετος;;; :Razz:

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το πρωι το ΑΓ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ξεφορτωνε φιαλες
PPPPPP 018NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μυτιληνη και Highspeed 4 στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου_ 11-9-2010._
_DSCN6085.jpg_

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλες συναντησεις, μεγαλες στιγμες...!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες εικονες τις Κουκλαρας μας...!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Cpt Σπυρος και cpt Ηλιας σε ακροβατικα με απολυτη αισθηση ασφαλειας στο λιμανι της Τηνου.Βασανο για αυτους απολαυση για μας :Wink:  
TINOSS 2 045.JPG 
TINOSS 2 051.JPG 
TINOSS 2 056.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τι μου κάνεις τώρα βρε Γιάννη... Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι έπρεπε να ήμουν εκεί χθες... Αλλά η τύχη δεν ήταν με το μέρος μου... Ελπίζω το επόμενο Σάββατο να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο..*

----------


## captain

> Cpt Σπυρος και cpt Ηλιας σε ακροβατικα με απολυτη αισθηση ασφαλειας στο λιμανι της Τηνου.Βασανο για αυτους απολαυση για μας 
> 
> TINOSS 2 045.JPG 
> TINOSS 2 051.JPG 
> TINOSS 2 056.JPG


 
Όντως *απόλαυση* για τα ματάκια μας!!!Υπέροχα στιγμιότυπα φίλε diagoras!!Ευχαριστούμε.. :Wink:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## roussosf

> Cpt Σπυρος και cpt Ηλιας σε ακροβατικα με απολυτη αισθηση ασφαλειας στο λιμανι της Τηνου.Βασανο για αυτους απολαυση για μας 
> TINOSS 2 045.JPG 
> TINOSS 2 051.JPG 
> TINOSS 2 056.JPG


δεν μου το βγαζεις εμενα απο το μυαλο οτι εχουν κανει και οι δυο μεταπτυχιακο στα μπαλετα Μπολσοι :Razz: 
αυτο δεν ειναι ρεμετζο 
πιρουετες ειναι

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

μπραβο diagoras  πολυ καλες !!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το TURAMA εξω απο την Τηνο με καπετανιο τον Αποστολο Πανωριο ηρθε να μας χαιρετισει

P9160661.JPG

P9160662.JPG

P9160665.JPG

P9160666.JPG

P9160667.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Για την παρέα της Τήνου στον κόκκινο.
55250009.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη* και_ Salamis Filoxenia_ στο λιμανι της Τηνου 19-9-2010.
DSCN6394.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SALAMIS FILOXENIA & BLUE STAR ITHAKI στο λιμανι της τηνου στις 19\9\2010

IMG_9843.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Θεολογος Π.* και *Νησος Χιος* στο λιμανι της Τηνου 18-9-2010.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
SCAN015.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ* -   *Salamis Filoxenia* - *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη* στο λιμανι της Τηνου 19-9-2010.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
SCAN011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το* Νησος Χιος* στο λιμανι της Τηνου 18-9-2010.
_ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
_ SCAN012.jpg

SCAN013.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Νησος Χιος_ και _Θεολογος Π_. στο λιμανι της Τηνου 25-9-2010.
DSCN6682.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω καλε μου φιλε TSS APOLLON οτι οταν ξεκινουσε η μερα δεν θα φανταζοσουν πως θα κατεληγε.
Κατσε γιατι θα εχει και συνεχεια αυριο.
Σου ερχεται το μεγαλο Blue Star. !!!!!!
Και που δενει το Blue Star;;;;
Μα εκει που ειναι δεμενο το Μυτηλινη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Οποτε διαλεξε TSS APOLLON που θες να δεις το πλοιο να δενει.
Στο νεο υπερσυγχρονο παραεξω λιμενα ή μηπως στο μεσα ; :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε rocinante Εχουμε πολυ δουλεια αυριο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Σε βλεπω δικαβαλο στο μηχανακι του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ πανω κατω στο λιμανι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα το Μυτιληνη αναχωρισε εγκαιρως απο την Τηνο και ετσι το Blue Star 1 εδεσε κανονικα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ δεν δισταζει να ανεβει στο κοκκινο της τηνου, προκειμενου να φωτογραφησει τα αγαπημενα του πλοια που εξυπηρετουν τον τοπο του.

le.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Λέανδρε εσύ ήσουν που με χαιρέτισες το πρωί με το πράσινο το μπλουζάκι και με τις μπλε παντόφλες .Τι κρίμα που δεν το ήξερα να κατέβαινα να τα λέγαμε από κοντά .Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά ,να σαι πάντα καλά το νησί σας είναι από τα πιο υπέροχα που έχω επισκευτει :Razz:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ο μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ δεν δισταζει να ανεβει στο κοκκινο της τηνου, προκειμενου να φωτογραφησει τα αγαπημενα του πλοια που εξυπηρετουν τον τοπο του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107811


Κάποτε στη Σύρο δύο πιτσιρικάδες τότε,σήμερα ο ένας πλοίαρχος της ακτοπλοίας και ο άλλος φύλαρχος των συνόρων(φύλαρχος έτσι για να κάνει ρήμα) ανέβηκαν και οι δύο στο πράσινο με μια Yashica για να βγάλουν φωτογραφίες το Παναγία Τήνου και το Πηνελόπη.Στη μπούκα το Παναγία ο καπτα Σιδερής στη βαρδιόλα δώστου χαιρετούρες εμείς.............αποτέλεσμα μας μάζεψε η Λιμενική Αστυνομία και έτρεχαν οι πατεράδες μας και μετά εμείς....(από τους πατεράδες μας).Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι φώτο :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Κάποτε στη Σύρο δύο πιτσιρικάδες τότε,σήμερα ο ένας πλοίαρχος της ακτοπλοίας και ο άλλος φύλαρχος των συνόρων(φύλαρχος έτσι για να κάνει ρήμα) ανέβηκαν και οι δύο στο πράσινο με μια Yashica για να βγάλουν φωτογραφίες το Παναγία Τήνου και το Πηνελόπη.Στη μπούκα το Παναγία ο καπτα Σιδερής στη βαρδιόλα δώστου χαιρετούρες εμείς.............αποτέλεσμα μας μάζεψε η Λιμενική Αστυνομία και έτρεχαν οι πατεράδες μας και μετά εμείς....(από τους πατεράδες μας).Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν οι φώτο


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΡΗ!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ δεν δισταζει να ανεβει στο κοκκινο της τηνου, προκειμενου να φωτογραφησει τα αγαπημενα του πλοια που εξυπηρετουν τον τοπο του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107811


Την επομενη φορα πειτε του να φορα κοκκινο μπλουζακι!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Aφιερωμένη στην Τηνιακή παρέα...
 :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107942

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χαρισμενη  απο την_ Τηνιακη_ παρεα στον φιλο opelmanos!!!_
DSCN6830.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Επειδη εγω σημερα βρισκω διαφορα το παρακατω βιντεο για ολους τους Τηνιακους και ιδιαιτερα στους Τηνιακους μιας καποιας ηλικιας. Δειτε το και θα καταλαβετε το γιατι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjVde...eature=related

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μυτιλινη_ - *Highspeed 4* - _Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ_ στο λιμανι της Τηνου 25-9-2010. 
DSCN6749.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ενα πρωινο του Σεπτεμβριου (12-9-2010) ο Τηνιος φιλος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να ποζαρει μροστα στον φωτογραφικο φακο μαζι με την "Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου" η οποια επισκεφθηκε το νησι του!_
_DSCN6133.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μπλου Σταρ 1* και _Seajet 2_ στο λιμανι της Τηνου 2-10-2010.
DSCN7039.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Ενα πρωινο του Σεπτεμβριου (12-9-2010) ο Τηνιος φιλος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να ποζαρει μροστα στον φωτογραφικο φακο μαζι με την "Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου" η οποια επισκεφθηκε το νησι του!_
> _DSCN6133.jpg_


Ειναι μεγαλη τιμη της αρχοντισσας να ποζαρει μπροστα της ο μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ο οποιος ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν ποζαρει μπροστα σε οποιδηποτε πλοιο.Αυτο σημαινει πολλα......

----------


## gpap2006

> Aφιερωμένη στην Τηνιακή παρέα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107942


 Φαίνονται στη γωνία οι μπλε μπογιές του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ που ξύρισε τον ντόκο. Ευτυχώς τα νέα από Σύρο είναι καλά για τον άρχοντα της Ραφήνας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Λιμανι Τηνου 2-10-2010 _Πηνελοπη Α_. και _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_. 
DSCN7000.jpg

DSCN7002.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το VISTAMAR στην  Τηνο 01-10-2010

PA010250.JPG

PA010251.JPG

PA010255.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αστερια στην ταρατσα του ξενοδοχειου ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ.Ο μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ μαζι με εκλεκτη παρεα φωτογραφιζει τα βαπορια της τηνου

IMG_0476.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μπλου Σταρ 2* και _Seajet 2_ στο λιμανι της Τηνου 3-10-2010.
DSCN7180.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ταξιδάκι για Τήνο με τα μεγάλα Μπλου Σταρ;;;Σούπερ σπέσιαλ ταξιδάρα,θα έλεγα  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_ και_ Πηνελοπη Α_. στο λιμανι της Τηνου 3-10-2010.
DSCN7135.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

απο οτι ακουσα σημερα το εργο του εξωτερικου λιμενοβραχιωνα θα συνεχιστει σημερα εγιναν και καποιες βυθομετρησεις και ακουγεται οτι θα ερθει και καποια μπηγα μπαζια θα φερνουν απο το βαθυ λιγο μετα τα υστερνια ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι προεκλογικο.

----------


## roussosf

επειδη το λιμανι οτι εργα και να κανουν δεν αλλαζει αχρηστο θα ειναι 
θα σας κανω μια προταση 
δεν αλλαζετε νησι να βρειτε την υγεια σας  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> απο οτι ακουσα σημερα το εργο του εξωτερικου λιμενοβραχιωνα θα συνεχιστει σημερα εγιναν και καποιες βυθομετρησεις και ακουγεται οτι θα ερθει και καποια μπηγα μπαζια θα φερνουν απο το βαθυ λιγο μετα τα υστερνια ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι προεκλογικο.


Ενδιαφέρον Σκορπιέ, αλλά όταν έχει περισσότερα νέα να μας ενημερώσεις. Θα σηνεχιστεί έτσι όπως είναι μικραίνοντας το λίμανι? Σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση ώστε να μην περιορίσει περισσότερο την λεκάνη του έξω λιμανιού? Ότι μάθεις χρήσιμο θα είναι να το κουβεντιάσουμε.

----------


## roussosf

χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος και χωρις να γνωριζω τον βυθο και τις δυσκολιες στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο πιστευω ότι η ποιο σωστη λυση θα ηταν ενας λιμενοβραχιονας που θα ξεκινουσε απο την μεση του παλιου με κατευθυνση προς το λιμανι της Συρου  και μολις εφτανε στο υψος του κοκκινου να γυριζε με κατευθυνση τον καβο της Συρου ΒΔ
τωρα ομως που τα μπλοκια που εχουν ποντισει εχουν κιλλησει μεταξυ τους οι οποιες εργασιες νομιζω οτι ειναι μονο για απασχοληση εργατικου δυναμικου
ευχομε για το καλο των κατοικων της Τηνου να ειναι λαθος η σκεψη μου
στο αρχειο απεικονίζω την σκεψη μου

----------


## Leo

Σκέψεις έχουν όλοι, αλλά όχι οι αρμόδιοι, αυτοί κοφεύουν να ακούσουν τους ειδικούς, κυρίως τους χρήστες αυτού του λιμανιού, δηλαδή τους ακτοπλόους καπεταναίους. Επειδή δε στη Ελλάδα είμαστε όλοι ξερόλες, είναι οι μόνοι που δεν εισακούονται.... Δεν χρειάζονται άλλοι ειδικότεροι για να πούνε τι χρειάζεται. Μετά οι μελετητές και οι κατασκευαστές θα αναλάβουν την εκτέλεση.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα,σημερα η Τηνος μας... το εξω!!
klino 076NA (18).jpg
Και το παραεξω λιμανι μας!!!
klino 076NA.jpg
Το γλεντι ξεκιναει και ευχομαι να εχει και καλο τελος!

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα,σημερα η Τηνος μας... το εξω!!
> klino 076NA (18).jpg
> Και το παραεξω λιμανι μας!!!
> klino 076NA.jpg
> Το γλεντι ξεκιναει και ευχομαι να εχει και καλο τελος!


Πςςς μια χαρα τα βλεπω ολα. Που ειναι το προβλημα;
Κοιτα τι βαψιμο επεσε στις μπιντες. :Very Happy: 
Αμ πως. Και ενα μουσαμα να ριξουμε στα μπαζα ειμαστε ετοιμοι να υποδεχθουμε τους ετεροδημοτες μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ειδα σε ενα ρεπορταζ στο Σκαι οτι σκεφτονται να εφαρμοσουν στο Αιγαιο την μεθοδο παραγωγης ρευματος απο τα θαλασσια κυματα.
Οριστε λοιπον πρωτοπορος (οπως θα ελεγε και ο roussosf ) στα αναπτυξιακα εργα το νησι μου θα μπορουσε να ριξει 5-6 κυματοτουρμπινες στο παραεξω.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μπορουμε να εξαγουμε και ρευμα μεσω της T.EL.CO.
Tinos electric company.......
Με σημα την αγκιναρα.....

----------


## karystos

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το 1996 στο κεφάλι του έξω μώλου της Τήνου όπως ήταν τότε

63-1 marina-1.jpg

63-2 marina-1.jpg

63-3 marina-1.jpg

63-4 marina-1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το 1996 στο κεφάλι του έξω μώλου της Τήνου όπως ήταν τότε
> 
> 63-1 marina-1.jpg
> 
> 63-2 marina-1.jpg
> 
> 63-3 marina-1.jpg
> 
> 63-4 marina-1.jpg


 Εντυπωσιακο !!!!!
Δεν θυμαμαι να εδεναν πλοια εκει, τοσο εξω.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## karystos

Και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εκεί έδενε φίλε rocinante.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πέρα από την πλάκα όπως βλέπουμε στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες που η νοτιαδούρα μπαίνει ζωντανή καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν δουλεύει ο λιμενοβραχίωνας. Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο αφού είνα μισοτελειωμένος και για να δουλέψει θέλει θωράκιση ώστε να σπάνε εκεί τα κύματα. Έτσι όπως είναι μόνο ζημιά κάνει. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να ερυνηθέι μήπως εκτός από εμπόδιο κάνει και αντιμάμαλο. Αν δεν σκοπεύουν (όπως φαίνεται) να τον τελειώσουν ας τον ξηλώσουν.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ σημερα στο παραεξω λιμανι της Τηνου

PA310051.JPG

PA310054.JPG

PA310057.JPG

PA310062.JPG

PA310072.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες του βαπορα φιλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ απ την ομορφη Τηνο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για όλους τους Τήνιους μια φωτογραφία του μέσα λιμανιού από τον Αύγουστο:*

*Τραβηγμένη από γνωστό ξενοδοχείο:*

100_1789 (2).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο την ομορφη Τηνο!!!Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο  giorgos_249

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χαρά μου να μοιράζομαι τις φώτος μαζί σας! Αυτή για όλο το φόρουμ από το ίδιο σημείο τραβηγμένη:*

100_1963 (2).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Νοτιαδες και ξανα στο μεσα λιμανι.
Κανενα προβλημα....
Τραβαμε χειροφρενο και τελειο παρκαρισμα  :Very Happy: 

Αυτη τη φορα δεν θα γκρινιαξω.
Απλως ελπιζω κατι να αλλαξει...
Αισιοδοξω παντως τουλαχιστον να διορθωθουν καποια πραγματα μιας και να ξηλωθουν τα "βελτιωτικα και αναπτυξιακα εργα" του λιμανιου δεν γινεται...
Πολλα πραγματα περιμενω βασικα να γινουν στο νησι, τα μισα να γινουν θα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
Το καλοκαιρι πρεπει τουλαχιστον το λιμανι και οι γυρω χωροι να εχουν τουλαχιστον μια αλλη αισθητικη εικονα.
Ε και αν καποιοι ειχαν βολευτει ή ανεχτηκαν αυτη την κατασταση, τι να πω;
Ξυδι
Και οποιος Τηνιακος ή ΤΗΝΙΑΚΗ καταλαβε, καταλαβε.......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

current640.jpg current641.jpg

current642.jpg current643.jpg

current644.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

τελικα σημερα ειδα οτι ετοιμαζουν καποια καλουπια οπως φαινεται και στην φωτο 



P2220018.JPG

----------


## zozef

Ετοιμα σου για το παραεξω λιμαανι!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Θελουμε λιμενοβραχιωνα και για το παραεξω :Razz: ..και μετα θα φτιαχτει και ενα ακομα πιο εξω..και ενα ακομα πιο εξω και θα φτασουμε στα Κιονια :Wink:

----------


## zozef

> Θελουμε λιμενοβραχιωνα και για το παραεξω..και μετα θα φτιαχτει και ενα ακομα πιο εξω..και ενα ακομα πιο εξω και θα φτασουμε στα Κιονια


Καλυτερα μεχρι τον Αγιο Ρωμανο να ειναι και το Βρυσή πιο κοντα!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

ΕΤΟΣ 3675 μ.χ.
ΑΣΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΛΙΟΘ
ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗΣ ΜΕΡΚΕΛ
5η ΓΗΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΙΚΙΑ

Διαβαζουμε στην Humanpedia.

*Ο* *Πύργος της Βαβέλ* ήταν ένα ψηλό κτηριο, προφανώς ένα πολιτικό κέντρο στη μεσοποταμια, που κτιζόταν με σκοπό την αύξηση της φήμης και της εξουσίας του λαού των κατασκευαστών του, και στόχο να φθάσει «μέχρι τον ουρανό». Όμως λόγω της βλασφημίας αυτής, ο Θεος σύγχυσε τις γλώσσες των κατασκευαστών, με αποτέλεσμα να καταστεί αδύνατη η ολοκλήρωση, του και αυτοί να διασπαρούν σε όλο τον τότε γνωστό κόσμο.

*Το λιμανι της Τηνου* ήταν ένα δαιδαλωδες λιμανι, προφανώς σε ένα θρησκευτικο κέντρο στη βαλκανικη, που κτιζόταν με σκοπό την αύξηση της φήμης της εξουσίας και του πλουτου των κατασκευαστών του, και στόχο να φθάσει «μέχρι τον Ατλαντικο». Όμως λόγω της βλασφημίας αυτής, ο Θεος σύγχυσε τα μυαλα των κατασκευαστών, με αποτέλεσμα να καταστεί αδύνατη η ολοκλήρωση, του και αυτοί να διασπαρούν σε όλο τον τότε γνωστό κόσμο.
Ως αποτελεσμα ηταν τα επομενα χρονια να κατασκευαζονται παγκοσμιως τερατουργηματα που στοιχισαν ζωες και χρημα. Η παγκοσμια οικονομια κατερευσε και ξεσπασε ο Γ παγκοσμιος πολεμος. Εν μεσω του πολεμου ανακαλυφθηκαν 2 πλανητες με δυνατοτητα επιβιωσης του ανθρωπινου ειδους και αποφασιστηκε η μετοικιση. Ο ενας ειναι ο πλανητης μας. Ο ετερος ηταν ο πλανητης ΜΠΕΡΛΟΥΣΚΟΝΙ που ως γνωστων καταστραφηκε οταν ανελαβαν την διακυβερνηση ομαδα που αποκαλουνταν Συνδικαλιστες.
Η ζωη στον πλανητη Γη περιεργως συνεχιζεται και σε προσφατη επικοινωνια προ τετραετειας ενημερωθηκαμε οτι καποιοι πασχιζουν ακομα να αποπερατωσουν το λιμανι της Τηνου που σημερα βρισκεται στην χωρα που καλειται Μπαχαλια και ταυτιζεται με το μερος που λεγοταν Ελλας ή Γρεκια ή Γιουνανισταν. Προεδρος της ειναι ο αγνωστου ηλικιας παλαιος πολιτικος Κων/νος Μητσοτακης.

----------


## Trakman

Ξέρεις τι με απογοήτευσε περισσότερο... η τελευταία πρόταση!!!! 
Γεια σου ρόσι με τα ωραία σου!!!!!! Είσαι απίστευτος!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

παντως δεν πρεπει να εχουμε παραπονο
οι συνεχεςι προεκτασεις του συγκεκριμενου λιμανιου εχουν και τα καλα τους 
ενα απο αυτα ειναι το πολλα ποστα για ψαρεμα με καλαμι αλλα και παραγαδι με τηλεκατευθηνομενο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  
το αλλα ειναι η ανεση που περεχει τοσο στον ταξιδιωτη με αυτοκινητο οσο και στα οργανα του λιμενικου ωστε να μην υπαρχουν εντασεις και συμφορηση :Surprised:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*25 Φεβ 2011   ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΝΙΑΚΗ*

*Το έργο του λιμενοβραχίονα Τήνου πέρασε από 40 κύματα!* 



Δελτίο Τύπου έστειλε στα ΜΜΕ το Γραφείο Τύπου του Δήμου Τήνου με ημερομηνία 24/02/2011, με θέμα τις αναμενόμενες εξελίξεις στη πορεία των έργων για το Λιμάνι της Τήνου. Δελτίο Τύπου για τον ίδιο λόγο εξέδωσε και ο Κυκλαδίτης Υφυπουργός κ. Παν. Ρήγας και πάλι προλαβαίνοντας το Δήμαρχο Τήνου κ. Κροντηρά. 

Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρεται στο Δελτίο Τύπου: Σύσκεψη πραγματοποιήθηκε την 22/2/2011 στο Υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης & Ανταγωνιστικότητας, με θέμα την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Στη σύσκεψη συμμετείχε ο Δήμαρχος, κλιμάκιο του Δήμου Τήνου, ο Αντιπεριφερειάρχης Νοτίου Αιγαίου κ. Μακρυωνίτης, ο Περιφερειακός Σύμβουλος κ. Ματθαίος Βίλλας, ο Γενικός Διευθυντής Αναπτυξιακού Προγραμματισμού, Περιβάλλοντος και Υποδομών της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου κ. Ιωάννης Αλβέρτης και ο εκπρόσωπος της εργολήπτριας εταιρείας κ. Τριβουλίδης. Στη σύσκεψη έγινε εκτενής τοποθέτηση από τον κ. Υφυπουργό και το Δήμαρχο, που αμφότεροι καταδίκασαν τη σημερινή κατάσταση. Υπήρξε σαφής δέσμευση από πλευράς Υπουργείου για την εξασφάλιση της χρηματοδότησης του έργου μέχρι ολοκλήρωσής του και η εταιρεία δεσμεύτηκε με τη σειρά της για άμεση έναρξη των εργασιών και ολοκλήρωσή τους εντός 7/μήνου. Ο Δήμαρχος ζήτησε επιμόνως σαφές χρονοδιάγραμμα και επισήμανε ότι το νησί λόγω τουρισμού πρέπει να έχει εξασφαλισμένη την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του λιμανιού για τη θερινή περίοδο (σε σχέση όχι μόνο με το έργο όσο και στους χώρους του εργοταξίου της εταιρείας). Επέμεινε ιδιαίτερα στην άμεση εκκίνηση των ενεργειών και απαίτησε συνέπεια από πλευράς εταιρείας, επισημαίνοντας, για πολλοστή φορά, τη θεμελιώδη σημασία του έργου για την Τήνο. *Σημείωση δική μας.* Για το έργο αυτό έχουν λεχθεί και έχουν γραφεί πολλά στο παρελθόν. Έγιναν πολλές συναντήσεις και επαφές αρμοδίων και ενδιαφερομένων, μεταξύ αυτών και από τους συμμετέχοντες στη συνάντηση αυτή, μηδέ εξαιρουμένου και του Δημάρχου κ. Κροντηρά. Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως έχουν ωριμάσει πια οι συνθήκες και οι καταστάσεις από προηγούμενες ενέργειες ιθυνόντων.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστούμε Σκορπιέ, μακάρι να δούμε τα έργα να ξεκινάνε το συντομότερο. Ας το δούμε θετικά κατ αρχήν και σχολιάζουμε στην πορεία.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

P3110031.JPG επιτελους φευγουν τα μπαζια σιγα σιγα !!

----------


## polykas

Aυτό κι αν είναι είδηση φίλε Λάκη.Σε ευχαριστούμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Λιμάνι Τήνου και Σουπερφέρρυ ΙΙ...Κυριακή 13 Μαρτίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126916

----------


## vinman

...και Θεολόγος Π....!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127448

----------


## Giannis G.

DSC08330.jpg
To Island Sky στις 26/9 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου

----------


## Giannis G.

Η κατάσταση του λιμενοβραχίονα όπως είναι σήμερα.!! :Pride: DSC02387.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Το παλιό λιμάνι της Τήνου φωτογραφημένο από το σημερινό νέο...άγνωστο πότε...πλαγιοδετημένο το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ !
Η φωτογραφία βρίσκεται στο σύνδεσμο των υδραυλικών και υπογράφεται από το www.photogonia.gr
*

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!
 Και βέβαια τα σπίτια και καταστήματα αριστερά που σε κάθε νοτιά πλημμύριζαν.
Ψάχνω να βρώ δύο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες περίπου απο το ίδιο σημείο οπου δείχνει το λιμάνι στον μεγάλο σεισμό της Αμοργού το 1956 λίγα λεπτά πρίν το τσουνάμι οπου έχουν αποτραβηχτεί τα νερά, και λίγο μετά που είναι όλα πλημμυρισμένα. Δεν θυμάμαι που τις είχα δεί έχω φάει τον κόσμο να τις βρώ.....

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

P7160273.jpgP7170324.jpg

και δυο φωτο απο την μεταφορα που εγινε στα μπλοκια

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,ας θαυμασουμε την τουριστικη προβλητα της  Τηνου σημερα το απογευμα!!!
IMG_6646 NA.JPG

----------


## KABODETHS

μετά θα φταίει ο μ... ο καπετάνιος!

----------


## Apostolos

Τι ασφαλές λιμάνι!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Τι ασφαλές λιμάνι!!!


Απόστολε κακίες 
αυτο ειναι το έξω που δεν ειναι ασφαλές ....
ενω το μέσα ξεχυλιζει στην ασφάλεια :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered: 
αμα σε χτισει ο καιρός δεν το κουνας από εκεί

----------


## Apostolos

Και το κακό δέν ειναι αυτό... Ειναι ότι αν βάλεις την πρόταση "ασφαλές λιμάνι Τήνου" στο google θα πέσει γέλιο! Ολο για στούκες λέει!!! 
Και δέν υπάρχει καμία πρόταση ή διάθεση για μελοντική αναβάθμιση!

----------


## Giannis G.

Και μία σκέψη μου για να έρχονται περισσότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια στην Τήνο, να φτιαχτούν κι άλλες προβλήτες μέχρι την παλάδα τα ακτοπλοϊκά να δένουν εκεί που δένυον και τώρα ή στο παραέξω και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στις νεες θεσεις η στον μώλο.
Λιμανι Τηνου.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Και μία σκέψη μου για να έρχονται περισσότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια στην Τήνο, να φτιαχτούν κι άλλες προβλήτες μέχρι την παλάδα τα ακτοπλοϊκά να δένουν εκεί που δένυον και τώρα ή στο παραέξω και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στις νεες θεσεις η στον μώλο.
> Λιμανι Τηνου.jpg


θα παρέχει κα ρυμουλκά το λιμενικό ταμείο για το ασφαλές "ρεμετζο "των πλοίων??????

----------


## Giannis G.

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα καθώς έκανα την βόλτα μου στην παραλία άκουσα να λένε οτι αποφάσισαν να προεκτείνουν την προβλήτα ανατολικά του λιμανιίου (το παρα έξω λιμάνι) μέχρι πέρα και να κανουν προβλήτα για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Giannis G.

και μιας και η ιδέα μου άρεσε είπα να δημιουργήσω όπως ελπίζω να γίνει το λιμάνι κάποτε στο μακρινό μέλλον με την βοήθεια του google sketchup TinosPort.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Γιάννη μου το λιμάνι έτσι όπως έγινε δεν διορθώνεται με επεκτάσεις παρά μόνο με ξηλώματα. Κρουαζιερόπλοια η Τήνος της επόμενες δεκαετείες θα δέχεται εκεί που δένουν τώρα και μόνο μικρά σε μέγεθος

----------


## Giannis G.

Σαφώς και το λιμάνι θέλει ξηλώματα, ετσι ομως οπως είναι ο ντόκος για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια αποκλειέτε να δένουν γιατι είναι όλο λακούβες, παντως θα ήταν ωραία ιδέα αν ήθελαν μεγάλα κρουαζιερόπλοια και ας μην γίνεται, όνειρα κάνουμε

----------


## Giannis G.

http://www.notioaigaio.gr/Arthro.aspx?a=2360
Άρθρο για το λιμάνι της Τήνου, για μένα αν πρέπει να γίνει εργασία στον λιμενοβραχύωνα είναι να ξυλωθεί! όχι να ολοκληρωθεί!

----------


## dimitris10

*Το Αικατερίνη Π, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου από εμένα στο Vehicle Simulator. Τώρα που το ανέφερε ο Γιάννης, σκέφτομαι να κάνω καμία <<τρελή>> αναβάθμιση για κρουαζιερόπλοια.*  :Encouragement:  

Τήνος-ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ&#928.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1WdO...2m70s/viewform
Eνα ερωτηματολογιο για το λιμάνι της Τήνου (ισως λιγο off topic)

----------


## manolisfissas

Βύθιση ρυμουλκού στην Τήνο
Ένα ρυμουλκό βυθίστηκε σήμερα τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες στο λιμένα της Τήνου.  Με έγκυρη επέμβαση του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου-Άνδρου τοποθετήθηκε ειδικό δίχτυ ώστε να μην υπάρξει κάποια θαλάσσια ρύπανση στο λιμένα.


Σύμφωνα με επικοινωνία που είχαμε με τον πρόεδρο του ΔΛΤΤ-Α κ. Ευάγγελο Κορνάρο, αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα γίνει η ανέλκυση του Ρυμουλκού.
rimouklo_tinos
Πηγή:FACEBOOK

----------


## SteliosK

> Βύθιση ρυμουλκού στην Τήνο
> Ένα ρυμουλκό βυθίστηκε σήμερα τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες στο λιμένα της Τήνου.  Με έγκυρη επέμβαση του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Τήνου-Άνδρου τοποθετήθηκε ειδικό δίχτυ ώστε να μην υπάρξει κάποια θαλάσσια ρύπανση στο λιμένα.
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με επικοινωνία που είχαμε με τον πρόεδρο του ΔΛΤΤ-Α κ. Ευάγγελο Κορνάρο, αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα γίνει η ανέλκυση του Ρυμουλκού.
> rimouklo_tinos
> Πηγή:FACEBOOK


Eυτυχώς και τα 3 μέλη του πληρώματος είναι καλά στην υγεία τους..
sk_1115.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

Η Τήνος φωτογραφημένη μέσα από το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ!

Αντίγραφο από 02112001049.jpg

----------

